# Julep August 2014



## Lolo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

What does everyone want to see?  I still want neons but I think that ship has sailed.  Really hoping they have some new and different colors coming and at least one box with a glitter in it.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 7, 2014)

As always, sparkly stuff. Not necessarily glitters, though. Metallics and foils = love!


----------



## AMaas (Jul 7, 2014)

Still hoping for a continuation of the California Coast collection! More cool textures, finishes and coordinating shades. Considering their recent survey asking about lipstick, I am wondering if we will see some in August for the beauty product...


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2014)

I just received an idea lab (or whatever it's called) survey asking about polish. I went all-caps: I HATE CREAMS. More sparkly blues/greens/silvers = they get more of my money.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I just received an idea lab (or whatever it's called) survey asking about polish. I went all-caps: I HATE CREAMS. More sparkly blues/greens/silvers = they get more of my money.


I didn't get a survey but I'm glad they are asking what we want.  I really wish they would get a lot more creative with the new colors &amp; collections.  Shimmers, holos, textures, thermals, solars, shaped glitter, etc.. it's not that hard, so where are they?  And why do they ignore the latest trends?  1 new glitter a month is not enough for me.

I always worry about August because most subs look at back to school as 'back to basics' and do classics/favorites.  I hope they don't do that.  At least you know there will be sparkly green for August - peridot!


----------



## KatieS131 (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't even know what I would like Julep to release this month...I guess still just new and different colors/formulas? I am sick of Julep releasing the same colors over and over again, even though it does save me money since I usually skip most months.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2014)

Survey is up on their blog.  Everyone please go take it so we can get better collections and polishes!! http://www.julep.com/blog/idea-lab-nail-polish-survey/


----------



## Jacksoki (Jul 10, 2014)

I would love it if they'd take the California Coast idea and do a California Desert collection: Neutrals, reds, blues, corals with LOTS of duo-chrome, micro glitter, and metallic action. I would love a glitter or silk version of Harriet.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Jacksoki said:


> I would love it if they'd take the California Coast idea and do a California Desert collection: Neutrals, reds, blues, corals with LOTS of duo-chrome, micro glitter, and metallic action. I would love a glitter or silk version of Harriet.


oh this is SUCH A GREAT IDEA  - I'd be all over that 

:smilehappyyes:


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jul 10, 2014)

I would love to see Julep get more creative with their themes and if they have a color that was previously released but it fits the theme it should be available as an add on.  SO if they did the California Desert idea they could have Cynthia as an option.  

Hoping for something inspiring this month.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 10, 2014)

Jacksoki said:


> I would love it if they'd take the California Coast idea and do a California Desert collection: Neutrals, reds, blues, corals with LOTS of duo-chrome, micro glitter, and metallic action. I would love a glitter or silk version of Harriet.


That would be great!


----------



## AMaas (Jul 10, 2014)

Jacksoki said:


> I would love it if they'd take the California Coast idea and do a California Desert collection: Neutrals, reds, blues, corals with LOTS of duo-chrome, micro glitter, and metallic action. I would love a glitter or silk version of Harriet.


This is a brilliant idea!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 10, 2014)

I joined up  and got 4 polishes for shipping. You know, looking at how they are doing the colors now, there's no way to tell without looking which shade goes with which profile.. It used to be really easy to tell..

Hoping I don't get black, red or pale pink polish in the " Bombshell" category they put me in.

Guess I can take that survey now too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I voted for duochromes!! Love a good duochrome polish or eyeshadow.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 11, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> I don't even know what I would like Julep to release this month...I guess still just new and different colors/formulas? I am sick of Julep releasing the same colors over and over again, even though it does save me money since I usually skip most months.


Exactly how I felt for July, too many dupes I skipped. I still need to get Tamara when it goes back in stock as a gift for bf's mother. It's a little late for her birthday gift as that was last week, but definitely Christmas. I think my Christmas gifts for all the women in my life is going to be their namesake polishes, with the Zoya sale they did, I got all my friends namesake polishes. What great gifts!

For August, I voted in the poll and I hope they learn that cremes are just not everyone's thing. If they absolutely have to do cremes, do like half a collection, not all of them every month. It might be fun if they did a few months where there was a different texture for almost every color. For instance, a creme, a glitter, a jelly, a chunky glitter, a shimmer, a stardust, a metallic, a satin, etc. I'd totally be down for that.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 11, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I always worry about August because most subs look at back to school as 'back to basics' and do classics/favorites.  I hope they don't do that.


I was just thinking, what if they did a re-release collection of favorite colors that are retired? Megan, Harper, Esmerelda, Portia, O Canada, Fireworks, etc. I would love to get a chance to get these awesome colors in the new formulas they are using now, 5-free and all.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jul 11, 2014)

I hope they do some more stardust finishes!


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 11, 2014)

It seems to me that as the customized boxes become the "norm", there's no reason Julep couldn't put some really trendy polishes -- in terms of color and finish -- in each collection, along with a selection of classic colors and finishes.  Without having to consider the need to "balance" each box, they should be able to go a little more out there with three or four of the polishes, while keeping a few that are more traditional.  It might take them a while to get the balance (and quantity) right, but if they look at the individual polishes each month, rather than the pairs, maybe we could get some of the "on trend" items we expect.


----------



## autopilot (Jul 11, 2014)

I want more polishes like Ciara!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jul 11, 2014)

I love a good opaque cream, but Julep has a lot of those already. I wish they'd make more matte-ish holos like Evangeline, or weird glitters like Max (how do you describe that kind of glitter?)


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 11, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I love a good opaque cream, but Julep has a lot of those already. I wish they'd make more matte-ish holos like Evangeline, or *weird glitters* like Max (how do you describe that kind of glitter?)


Yes! This is what I want so bad!  Like 1 or 2 a month at least.  I realize that maybe that isn't what they are going for but I sure would love it.  I look at all the "weird glitters" Sephora X has and wish Julep would come out with similar collections to theirs.

I love creams, but I'm running out of shades I don't have so that's where I get stuck with all the creams.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2014)

If they wanted to hook a niche customer base that would keep coming back month after month, they should do three way-the-hell-out-there shades every month and send that out as the It Girl box. Mustard holo, puce satin, and pea soup duochrome? Gimme. Safe colors? No.


----------



## EmiB (Jul 11, 2014)

Yep, Julep is starting to get boring with the colors. I'm waiting for some exciting colors to cash my points, but no...


----------



## autopilot (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm so bored I just ordered a mystery box.

Meh.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 11, 2014)

autopilot said:


> I'm so bored I just ordered a mystery box.
> 
> Meh.


I totally LOL'd at that.  Yeah, it's definitely late Friday summer afternoon quiet around here (where I work, not "here" MUT).


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm back to Julep after a very long absence, and I had a coupon code for a free polish. I looked at all the available polishes for the longest time, and all I could think was " I have that already".

So, I bought a Truth and Dare box too. OMG, I can't resist surprise boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatieS131 (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't really have a problems with cremes, its just that Julep keeps sending the *same *cremes over and over again. Also, honestly, I would rather get my cremes from OPI or Zoya--they're not really what I'm looking for from Julep. I view my subscription boxes as a chance to get something that I maybe wouldn't or couldn't get in store and don't really want to spend the money at Julep to take a chance on a color that I already have or could get easier locally 

@KellySilva I love your idea about offering a different finish for every color released one month! I would love that! Also, it's a great idea to give personalized polish as gifts! How fun!


----------



## kira685 (Jul 11, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I'm back to Julep after a very long absence, and I had a coupon code for a free polish. I looked at all the available polishes for the longest time, and all I could think was " I have that already".
> 
> So, I bought a Truth and Dare box too. OMG, I can't resist surprise boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


you were able to get the free polish discount off of the mystery box? i have a code that expires at the end of this month, but haven't been able to settle on a polish.. this might be a good alternative!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 11, 2014)

kira685 said:


> you were able to get the free polish discount off of the mystery box? i have a code that expires at the end of this month, but haven't been able to settle on a polish.. this might be a good alternative!


 I realize now that my post wasn't clear. I bought a T and D mystery box with the hand cream that comes in the jar.. I had a code for a free polish.. I DID find a polish, finally that looks interesting and quite a lot like some of my fave Lippman polishes.. Let me find it and I'll tell you what I bought.

I bought* Blakely*, as I LOVE duochromes and deep multi-colors. I am not a pastel creme polish person at all.

The coupon I found online while looking for deals on Julep,com ( they have tons)  which is NOT a referral code at all is for one free polish with a purchase. I did use it with my Mystery box purchase but as far as I know, it will work with any purchase right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Code is *POLISHPERK*.

I do not know when it expires, but it worked yesterday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Margiee (Jul 11, 2014)

I would love to see a completely black and white collection.  With all the interesting finishes they could throw at us, but staying in shades of black, white, grey, or silver.  Maybe not for August but sometime this winter.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 11, 2014)

What time does the Maven window usually open? I fly out of town on the 20th and I'm not sure I will have access to a computer to skip if I don't like what August has in store. I'll  have my work computer with me, but it blocks the Julep site, lol. I can never skip with my phone either.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jul 12, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> What time does the Maven window usually open? I fly out of town on the 20th and I'm not sure I will have access to a computer to skip if I don't like what August has in store. I'll  have my work computer with me, but it blocks the Julep site, lol. I can never skip with my phone either.


Around 5:30am pacific time.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 12, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Around 5:30am pacific time.


Great, thanks! I should have time to check before leaving for the airport.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm not sure what would tempt me at this point . I've skipped the last two months, so maybe I've reached saturation level for a while, and the new products haven't appealed to me enough to motivate getting the polishes.  I just threw out the New York Jazz Club trio lipsticks, one of which had gone bad (Lady in Red), and the others were so lightly pigmented they were nondescript.  So, I'm not sure if Julep lipsticks would sway me much either.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 13, 2014)

So many great ideas in this thread. Hopefully the August reveal is even half as exciting. I literally wasn't even excited for my July box.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 13, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> So many great ideas in this thread. Hopefully the August reveal is even half as exciting. I literally wasn't even excited for my July box.


Me either, I skipped last month.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 13, 2014)

Ha, I have two large Bare Mineral totes full of Julep polishes. I found the old July ones- the patriotic sparkles and glitter one, and the red one with stars. They sent them out as a duo only. That had to be 3 years ago. 

They were pushing their envelope more then than they are now. I do not like the magnetic polish fad or their suede polishes. I have a ton of those still unopened.


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 14, 2014)

I've skipped quite a few months now. I got some stuff during some of their sales though. NEVER ever have I bought a mystery box though. I think about it and then spoilers come out and I am glad I didn't. 

I can't think of anything I don't have that I really want. I love cremes but I feel like I have every possible color at this point. I would love NEON's. I mean real serious in your face neons! I would get a box like that for sure. If there is nothing that wow's me, I will be skipping. 

I got a pedicure this weekend and forgot to bring my own nail polish. Left it at home. argggghh. I felt so guilty using a salon polish when I have a million polishes sitting at home waiting to be used....


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Jul 15, 2014)

Basically what everyone else said already. *NO MORE CREAMS.*

I want some weird colors &amp; some funky finishes that'll make eyes bleed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jul 15, 2014)

itsoliviaaah said:


> Basically what everyone else said already. *NO MORE CREAMS.*
> 
> I want some weird colors &amp; some funky finishes that'll make eyes bleed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


YES to all this!


----------



## caspad (Jul 16, 2014)

itsoliviaaah said:


> Basically what everyone else said already. *NO MORE CREAMS.*
> 
> I want some weird colors &amp; some funky finishes that'll make eyes bleed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Julep honestly doesn't strike me as that kind of company. I think they are like OPI and Essie more than the indie companies. The bulk of their collections will be creams and shimmers in reds and pinks. Not yellows and greens in holographic glitter or chalkboard finish. LOL

I voted to keep with the creams, shimmers and sheers. That's what I like from Julep.


----------



## KatieS131 (Jul 16, 2014)

caspad said:


> Julep honestly doesn't strike me as that kind of company. I think they are like OPI and Essie more than the indie companies. The bulk of their collections will be creams and shimmers in reds and pinks. Not yellows and greens in holographic glitter or chalkboard finish. LOL
> 
> I voted to keep with the creams, shimmers and sheers. That's what I like from Julep.


I agree with you that Julep seems to have modeled their colors and finishes off of OPI and Essie but, to me, they are not even at the same level. I could go to the store and pick up a bottle of OPI (I've never used Essie) today for less money than Julep and get more product without having to wait for shipping. 

When I was building up my polish collection, Julep was great! I have a lot of basic colors that I love from Julep but my collection is now at the point where I really don't want to spend the money to get dupe polishes. Lately, it's even harder to want to buy from Julep knowing that there could be discrepancies in color and/or formula from what I think I'm getting. 

I think a great thing about Julep's plan is that theoretically they have different profiles so if you're looking for something a little bolder they have something for you and if you want to keep it simple they have that too. Lately they seem to have gotten off track and are sending out a lot of dupe polishes to what they have already offered--hopefully they can get back on track and offer collections that everyone will love including their classic cremes (hopefully in unique colors) along with fun finishes (stardust! speckles! satins! glitter!) soon.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 16, 2014)

caspad said:


> Julep honestly doesn't strike me as that kind of company. I think they are like OPI and Essie more than the indie companies. The bulk of their collections will be creams and shimmers in reds and pinks. Not yellows and greens in holographic glitter or chalkboard finish. LOL
> 
> I voted to keep with the creams, shimmers and sheers. That's what I like from Julep.


Julep _is_ an indie company though, or at least they think of themselves as one.  They just won some best indie award not too long ago.

Essie can be purchased at Target, so I really don't consider them on the same level at all.  I think of Essie and OPI as mega-brands.  I constantly get comments about my nails and no one has ever heard of Julep when I tell them that's what I'm wearing.

Julep is definitely small enough that they can and should be listening to what their customers want.  The maven program is basically centered around customization now, so they very much seem to care that we get the colors we want each month.  They know if we want a red cream we can pop over to Target/Walmart/Ulta and pick up the latest OPI or Essie for $9 and have it in our hands instantly.  And on the other hand, they know how many red creams they already have!  Maybe they do it, but I've never heard of Essie or OPI sending surveys about what colors/products their customers want.

My honest opinion is that they just don't seem to be on the ball with current trends (maybe there's too much red tape so the collections get dialed back).  They are always a season or 2 behind the other brands.  They do put out holos, special effect toppers, and textures, just not as often or as many as we'd (some of us anyway) like so it's not like they are not on board with them.  Just my rambling thoughts though, lol!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 16, 2014)

All of you who have been around long enough to choose to skip months are lucky! I just joined in May and did 3 months, and I think I will opt out for a few months after that. I love nail polish, but in that short amount of time I think I have gotten more than I can use for awhile! I wish this was an every other month or even quarterly subscription. They could do quarterly and come out with colors for the new season. Now, you don't have the option to skip until you have been a member for awhile and then it is only 1 time every 6 months, I think. I have tried some of there other product line, and it is nice, but I have other sub boxes for skin and make up. I hate the thought of missing something though!


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jul 16, 2014)

To be honest with you I see more interesting nail finishes at the drugstore in the Sally Hansen line and it just leaves me shaking my head - SH did a series of duo-chromes that have much better color than the one I got in June from Julep.  For that matter Julie G has a better one too.   I think that the thing that Julep does really well are opaque cream polishes - so it may be boring - but that is a big differentiator from many drugstore level brands.  

That being said - Julep is 50% the size of a standard polish which makes it expensive and the formulas are just a complete roulette wheel.  I haven't gotten a formula that was bad from either OPI or Essie - ever.  I have also broken 2 julep bottles - not sure what the issue is but they are very fragile.  

Julep is raking in big bucks and I don't think I would really look at them as indie - although I do believe that Julep wants us to see them as indie. 

Here is an article from April 2014 http://seattletimes.com/html/businesstechnology/2023375755_julepvcxml.html

Julep has over $56 milliion in venture capital investments and has tripled its revenue in the past year.  I think that Julep aspires to be a mainstream luxury brand and so I don't think they are going to stop doing the mainstream finishes/ colors anytime soon.  

Also it's good to remember the product that they are selling to the venture capital companies is not nailpolish - 

“Julep has truly figured out* how to deeply engage women where they already are — social, mobile, and Web — and leverage those channels *to bring customers into the product innovation process,” Madrona Venture Group principal Julie Sandler, said in the company statement.

So Julep is really selling those investors Jane Park's ability to market to their target demographic.  Unlike their actual product (nailpolish) their marketing is consistently high level and frequently changes and stays on trend.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Jul 17, 2014)

Is anyone else TICKED about the cost of add-on's now?  Seriously.  Two dollars extra per polish, what a rip off, if you want 2 or 3 more, it adds up.  Last October I did 3 add-on's.  Won't be able to do it this year, or I might as well upgrade and get the whole set.  Which I cannot afford.  I did not change the customization of my box, because I don't want to deal with the automatic charge of $59.99 or what have you, after I run out of boxes.  I have read enough complaints about their new system and not being able to use Jules and so forth, so I refuse to change my subscription.  

Anyway, it just annoys me.  

I mean I guess 3 add-on's is just 6 more dollars, but it just LOOKS like a lot more.  4.99, now 6.99.   lol

:/


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 17, 2014)

Honestly, the best way to get some of the newer polishes real cheap, is to refer yourself a new account and pick the welcome box you want. I've gotten quite a few this way.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 17, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> I mean I guess 3 add-on's is just 6 more dollars, but it just LOOKS like a lot more.  4.99, now 6.99.   lol


Well, when you look at like that it's a whole extra polish you aren't getting.  $2 is enough that I doubt I will get add-ons anymore.  I'm better off waiting for sales, sets and codes which pretty much always come out to less than 6.99 per polish.


----------



## skyflower (Jul 17, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> Is anyone else TICKED about the cost of add-on's now? Seriously. Two dollars extra per polish, what a rip off, if you want 2 or 3 more, it adds up. Last October I did 3 add-on's. Won't be able to do it this year, or I might as well upgrade and get the whole set. Which I cannot afford. I did not change the customization of my box, because I don't want to deal with the automatic charge of $59.99 or what have you, after I run out of boxes. I have read enough complaints about their new system and not being able to use Jules and so forth, so I refuse to change my subscription.
> 
> Anyway, it just annoys me.
> 
> ...


Not ticked but annoyed. It's a 40% markup. You can pick up a customized prepaid box for 1$ cheaper than adding on 3 new polishes. I am annoyed enough to continue skipping and possibly cancelling. Giving it a few more months to see if they do any positive changes to the program.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah I'm not planning on adding on polishes anymore. And I'm definitely not upgrading my box to customize, mostly because I want to stick it to them. Someone (or a company) tries to tell me what to do, and I will dig my heels in and do everything I can to do anything but what they want. I skipped July and it felt so good, so I may continue skipping if they keep on this track. The whirlwind romance between me and Julep has fizzled out, and they're going to have to really impress me to get me to come back.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yeah I'm not planning on adding on polishes anymore. And I'm definitely not upgrading my box to customize, mostly because I want to stick it to them. Someone (or a company) tries to tell me what to do, and I will dig my heels in and do everything I can to do anything but what they want. I skipped July and it felt so good, so I may continue skipping if they keep on this track. The whirlwind romance between me and Julep has fizzled out, and they're going to have to really impress me to get me to come back.


I agree, I have been unimpressed for a long time.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 18, 2014)

August product spoilers, they pretty much sealed the deal on my skip this month. I really don't need more...



Spoiler



Black eyeliner! Or boring shades like these for that matter. It's summer Julep, I want all the green, blue, pink, white, silver, and other crazy color eyeliners!


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 18, 2014)

Yep. Don't even have to look. Going to be a skip month.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 18, 2014)

Ugh. I think the only reason I haven't canceled is the fact that I have points to use, and I don't want to waste them on meh stuff.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Snoozefest. Not interested on those at all.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't even know why I get my hopes up w/Julep any more.  But I do, &amp; they disappoint me every time.

When they got rid of the skip for new customers that was their biggest downfall.  The best thing about Julep is the ability to skip.


----------



## autopilot (Jul 18, 2014)

I want the plum eyeliner!


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Jul 18, 2014)

Eyeliner and mascara are the only eye products I use (not an eyeshadow kind of girl), so I'm a little interested. I mainly hope they aren't as smudgy on me as the Kajal Eye Glider because that went HORRIBLY. When college was in session, I'd be on campus from 9:30 to 6:30 some days and the eye glider I put on at 9 would be horribly smudged by the time my first class ended around noon. I was expecting way more from it than less than three hours' wear. I guess it couldn't handle the South Florida heat.

Julep's Eyes All Aglow set is one of my favorite things for the colors and the quality (far less smudgy than Kajal), so if these new eyeliners are closer to those, I'll be happy. &lt;3 If only the color variety were more like Eyes All Aglow. I've gotten so much use out of the teal one in every season.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 18, 2014)

Ugh. The only reason I took a box this last month is because I want to use all my jules before I cancel and I don't get skips. Going to be bummed if I have to use or lose my jules on another boring month.


----------



## KatieS131 (Jul 18, 2014)

Ashleigh Paige said:


> Julep's Eyes All Aglow set is one of my favorite things for the colors and the quality (far less smudgy than Kajal), so if these new eyeliners are closer to those, I'll be happy. &lt;3 If only the color variety were more like Eyes All Aglow. I've gotten so much use out of the teal one in every season.


I love the Eyes All Aglow set for the color selection but I find that it doesn't last long at all. I saw on the announcement that these were supposed to last 10 hours (which I think may be exaggerated) but I'd be interested in them if they're long lasting and don't smudge! I do already have a lot of black/brown eye liner though, so I wish they offered more fun colors (although the plum is right up my alley!) 

I guess it once again falls down to what the colors are this month...


----------



## Hipster (Jul 18, 2014)

Wahn wahn wahnnn.... Julep just had eyeliner a few months ago!  And I agree with some previous comments...the kajal stuff did NOT stay put.  Slid right off.  If the 10 hr claims are true for these ones then I'll be pleasantly surprised.  If they would have had funky colours like electric blue, green, purple, that would have been exciting.  But Julep has been anything but exciting these past few months.  Fingers crossed that the polishes will be awesome!  We shall see.


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 18, 2014)

Aargh...that smoky taupe is calling to me.  I'd definitely go for it if I thought there was any hope that I could make it look like it does in the picture.   I'm SO bad with pencil eyeliners.   I use shadow/liner with a brush because it's so much easier to apply.

Sigh....unless they're gonna shrink wrap a makeup artist with each eye glider, I'm going to have to pass.  Unless I can get some of the Bare body milk or scrub to fill out the box instead of polish.   I'm hopelessly addicted to the body milk.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm starting to wonder if their little experiment of theirs is how boring can we make the summer collections and still get women to buy it? I'd be so curious to see their profit margins for boring months compared to really good months. I haven't been interested in the products for a while now, but I think my last favorite polish month was April. And before that, February. I'd be shocked if we saw anything more exciting than cremes and a stardust or two on the 20th.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I don't even know why I get my hopes up w/Julep any more.  But I do, &amp; they disappoint me every time.
> 
> When they got rid of the skip for new customers that was their biggest downfall.  The best thing about Julep is the ability to skip.


I agree


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 18, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I don't even know why I get my hopes up w/Julep any more.  But I do, &amp; they disappoint me every time.
> 
> When they got rid of the skip for new customers that was their biggest downfall.  The best thing about Julep is the ability to skip.


This is the only reason I haven't outright cancelled my Julep sub, the ability to skip.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 18, 2014)

Same here. If I couldn't skip, I would just cancel. I am just not thrilled with the polish at this moment. I hope August is amazing because it is my birthday month. I would love to cash in my Jules for some amazing products.


----------



## KatieS131 (Jul 18, 2014)

I definitely would cancel Julep if I wasn't able to skip. Also, I don't think I would recommend Julep in its current state to anyone I know. 

It'll be interesting to see what they offer this month and what they continue to do in the future. Especially now that it seems like a lot of people are becoming unhappy and there are a lot more nail polish subscriptions out than when they started.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Snoozefest. Not interested on those at all.


they are such basics - you could get those at any drug store from many brands and you wouldn't end up with it smearing all over.  The brown kajal is OK- the black is really messy and it needs to be set with another product.  I should have guessed - I noticed that Julep deleted  product reviews for kajal.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Earlier this week I realized that I was looking forward to the 20th because I have to travel for work and I wanted to get my skip processed before I left since I can't do it from my iphone. Kinda sad - I used to be really excited for the 20th.


----------



## Kyrstin Tyne (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm a new Maven and have gotten pretty addicted to the polishes (but I love cremes because they give me the flexibility to add a glitter top coat). I have loved painting my nails for years and Julep gives me the chance to purchase colors that feel fairly unique to me (but I'm just starting to grow my polish collection). I used to have just pretty standard colors, but now I have two sides of the coin: my bright side and my neutral side. And Julep has some pretty great twists on neutrals.

That said, as much as I have enjoyed Julep so far, I am not excited about eye gliders. I picked up the Urban Decay Ocho2 set of 8 eyeliners this spring and I _really_ don't need any more eye liner. I have tons of it - cheap stuff and expensive stuff and nothing tops Urban Decay. The ones that I have are gel liners and I already have 4 that are really close to these colors, if not pretty much the exact same thing. So I'll either be taking the box with three polishes or hoping I can swap out the eye liner for something else. (I haven't been a member long enough to skip I don't think...)

Here's to hoping that there is something else awesome lurking around in there!


----------



## sylarana (Jul 19, 2014)

I have no interest in the eye gliders. Glad I can skip if I don't love 3 of the polishes. I'd certainly cancel if they forced me to take a box every month!! And I really don't understand that change. Their marketing is so good that all they need is a lot of potential buyers/mavens and enough People will buy the sales/deals/mystery boxes etc ...

I would love to see bright summer colours with funky finishes .. my nails don't like glitters all that much and I have cremes for every color of the rainbow. A nice twist though would tempt me ...


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 19, 2014)

I did a 3 month when I signed up, so August will be my 3rd month.  I am going to cancel.  While I like the colors I have gotten, and I did purchase a few things from the sales that they have had, every month is just too much for this subscription.  With no skip option, I have no choice but to cancel and maybe try it back awhile down the road.  The product is great, it wears well, it isn't too thick, it dries quickly, but there are other great brands out there that I am receiving in various other boxes, so this is just one that will have to go.


----------



## Jwhackers (Jul 19, 2014)

yawn. not excited about the liners, but we'll see what the polishes look like i guess.


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 19, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> This is the only reason I haven't outright cancelled my Julep sub, the ability to skip.


The cynic in me wonders if this isn't on purpose.  They seem completely out of ideas lately (black, brown, and plum eyeliner - how revolutionary!) and the only way they can continue a guaranteed revenue stream is to sign up new accounts that can't skip.  There will always be people sucked in by the power of the first free box, especially if their makeup and polish collections aren't built up yet.

I feel like they're purposely trying to aggravate me just enough to cancel my grandfathered account, so if I sign up again later I can no longer skip.

Well _ha!_ Julep - the joke's on _you_.  Never under-estimate the power of my laziness and desire

not to pick up the phone and cancel subscriptions.  Skip button it is!  (Even if you're sneaky and

hide it as a text-link in the 'gift-this-box' section again.)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 19, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> They seem completely out of ideas lately (black, brown, and plum eyeliner - how revolutionary!) and the only way they can continue a guaranteed revenue stream is to sign up new accounts that can't skip.


Yes, reformulating every product and polish you already have is definitely not innovative enough for me. After only a few years, there are basically dupes of every retired polish by now (well except the ones I really liked, the interesting ones!). And I really don't like the image they project when you take a look at the site, and see two Glycolic scrubs in different packaging. It's like their sales tactic is try and sell out of a product by shoving it in every mystery box under the sun, mark it down, and get rid of it all before they "reformulate" it and repackage it, and sell it to us again.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 19, 2014)

Polish names for this month:

Boho Glam - India, Waleska, brown eye glider

Bombshell - Tazeen, Neha, plum eye glider

CWaT - Katie, Avni, black eye glider

It Girl - Kirti, Joyce, Tammi

Indian Summer theme?


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Polish names for this month:
> 
> Boho Glam - India, Waleska, brown eye glider
> 
> ...


I just checked my account. The other product in modern beauty is the eye shadow palette.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Polish names for this month:
> 
> Boho Glam - India, Waleska, brown eye glider
> 
> ...


Heh.  I just looked up "Waleska" to see where it's from -- and got its meaning:  "I am pregnant."  (It's Polish, just as I suspected by the ending of the name.)  And...  Huh.  Kirti is Hindi, and it *also* means "I am pregnant." 

Anyway.  It seems odd that they would have an Indian Summer theme and use names from India because that is *not* where the term came from.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Heh.  I just looked up "Waleska" to see where it's from -- and got its meaning:  "I am pregnant."  (It's Polish, just as I suspected by the ending of the name.)  And...  Huh.  Kirti is Hindi, and it *also* means "I am pregnant."
> 
> Anyway.  It seems odd that they would have an Indian Summer theme and use names from India because that is *not* where the term came from.


Oh weird. Maybe it's like an around the world theme or something. Names from all over.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 19, 2014)

It also strikes me as odd for a Pacific Northwest company to have an Indian Summer collection in August.  Around here, it's more of a late September/early October phenomenon, so Canadians sometimes have Thanksgiving during it.  After summer is officially over, we tend to get a period of torrential rain -- and then we get a stretch of a week or so of warm, dry weather, frequently in the 80s, before we truly settle into autumn.  *That* is our Indian summer.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Polish names for this month:
> 
> Boho Glam - India, Waleska, brown eye glider
> 
> ...


Just wondering where you found this?  I can't see any of the colors for August yet, it says I have to wait until tomorrow!  :wacko:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 19, 2014)

When you go into your orders your August order is already loaded. I got all the others from the Julep Swap Facebook group. Also colors were spoiled early again, they're not cremes! Give me a minute to post, I'm only on my phone ATM


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 19, 2014)

http://thecherryparthenon.weebly.com/blog/august-wanderlust-collection-from-julep

August spoilers with colors, not my blog, but I also have them posted on mine.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 19, 2014)

These are actually much better than I would have expected. I want the crap out of India and Katie, but not sure which profile I'll choose.

Also, Katie is so random with all those other names lol.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 19, 2014)

How much jules does it cost to get a customized box? I don't want to switch to that, but I'm also kind of tempted. Also, anyone know if you can use the referral money on monthly boxes or only on the store?


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm actually excited about this collection- no cremes- WOO HOO!! I'm wondering about the speckly add on- loving the lime green shimmer!! I'm totally hating on the eye liner though - BOOOORING!!


----------



## Kyrstin Tyne (Jul 19, 2014)

I like Katie and Avni. Tammi also looks interested. I am not super excited about the box this month, especially not about the eye gliders. Maybe I'll take 3 polishes. Also, Queen Anne is very pretty and would make a really appropriate b-day gift for my sister-in-law, Anne.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 19, 2014)

Sigh....not even one polish I like. Oh, well, if the eye shadows aren't interesting, it's a skip month for me.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm more interested than I was before, but I still can see repeat colors. I'd much rather get them with a sale code later and skip the dumb eyeliner.


----------



## acostakk (Jul 19, 2014)

I like everything but Tazeen. Zero interest in the eyeliners. Husband just bought "us" a GoPro camera. Think I could get away with buying a polish lovers upgrade for "us"?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 19, 2014)

Bummer.  I like that bonkers lime green metallic, and I like the concept of their anniversary color being named Queen Anne (I used to live a few blocks from the Space Needle at the base of Queen Anne Hill), but I don't like the anniversary color itself, and the rest of the collection aside from that one green seems like shimmery versions of their standard colors, which I find boring even though they're not creams.  I definitely don't feel guilty about that Rainbow Honey order now.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ooo pretty! I'll be taking whatever box tazeen comes in!


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> http://thecherryparthenon.weebly.com/blog/august-wanderlust-collection-from-julep
> 
> August spoilers with colors, not my blog, but I also have them posted on mine.


Dear Julep,

"I wish I knew how to quit you."

Love,

-Me


----------



## sylarana (Jul 19, 2014)

I love the finishes, but I dont know about the colors .. I'll probably skip and see if I can pick some on sale later. It seems like the maven boxes are only a good deal compared to other sale events or coupons if you get the product. And I have enough eyeliners for the rest of my life .. especially those standard colors. Green or turquoise or bright pink etc would have been intriguing ...


----------



## KatieS131 (Jul 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Polish names for this month:
> 
> Boho Glam - India, Waleska, brown eye glider
> 
> ...


Ah--I have been waiting for a Katie to be released forever! But it's in a box with the black eye glider...boo! Can't wait to see what color it is!
Edit: Finished reading the thread and I really like this month's colors! I will probably take a box but don't know which one since I really want to avoid add ons since the price increase and I don't want a customizable box. Although I really like Queen Anne...

I'm excited about this month! I'm glad they aren't all cremes!


----------



## skyflower (Jul 19, 2014)

So us grandmothered mavens can't pick the color of eye liner huh? I hope that's not the case but if it is... I will probably skip again. But I love the blue polish. Sooo shiny...


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 19, 2014)

I think if they had made the liners match the polish colors, it would have been a home run!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 20, 2014)

Ashleigh Paige said:


> Eyeliner and mascara are the only eye products I use (not an eyeshadow kind of girl), so I'm a little interested. I mainly hope they aren't as smudgy on me as the Kajal Eye Glider because that went HORRIBLY. When college was in session, I'd be on campus from 9:30 to 6:30 some days and the eye glider I put on at 9 would be horribly smudged by the time my first class ended around noon. I was expecting way more from it than less than three hours' wear. I guess it couldn't handle the South Florida heat.
> 
> Julep's Eyes All Aglow set is one of my favorite things for the colors and the quality (far less smudgy than Kajal), so if these new eyeliners are closer to those, I'll be happy. &lt;3 If only the color variety were more like Eyes All Aglow. I've gotten so much use out of the teal one in every season.


I believe Julep said in a response on Facebook, that these eyeliners this month were the same as the Eyes All Aglow version--just new colors.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hmm, I like all the colors except the dark purple one, and I don't like the add on featured colors so far.  

I think I have enough dupes that I could get away with getting just the It-Girl box, plus India add on, and be happy.  I don't really want their eyeliner, the only color I like is the taupe shimmer, which is basically the same as UD's Mushroom, which I have already.  Now if they'd have done a deep green-bronze khaki color I'd have been all over that.  

I LOVE the Waleska color, but I have the same color by Spa Ritual.  It takes several coats to be opaque though, so a coat layered over India would probably work great.  I'm afraid Waleska would stain my nails too much, based on past green/blue shimmer colors they've had.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jul 20, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> http://thecherryparthenon.weebly.com/blog/august-wanderlust-collection-from-julep
> 
> August spoilers with colors, not my blog, but I also have them posted on mine.


Thanks for sharing   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm loving Katie, but I think that's all I really want.  I'm going to take another look tomorrow and see how I feel.  The first month customization was offered (June box) I was able to swap in select polish/products from previous collections, but last month (July box) I was only able to swap in from the current collection.  I'd love more swapping opportunities outside of the current collection.  I think a lot of the August polishes are very pretty but just not colors I personally wear.

I'm curious to see what else besides the eyeliner will be in Modern Beauty, I think I heard (may be from this thread) that it's eye shadow.  Totally not what I need but if the colors are right I might pick that box and swap out the eyeliner for Katie.

From the swatch, I feel like Princess Anne looks like Cameron.

I'm quite excited about this month   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: Typos.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 20, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I'm more interested than I was before, but I still can see repeat colors. I'd much rather get them with a sale code later and skip the dumb eyeliner.


I agree, the one i liked the most was Queen Anne but ill just wait for a sale.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 20, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I think if they had made the liners match the polish colors, it would have been a home run!


Love your new profile pic!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for posting the colors! I still can't see them on my account, it says the monthly reveal is closed...but I guess it opens today! Nice colors this month!

Never mind...I figured it out...


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 20, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> How much jules does it cost to get a customized box? I don't want to switch to that, but I'm also kind of tempted. Also, anyone know if you can use the referral money on monthly boxes or only on the store?


I thought anyone could customize their box?  Or is that the trade off for not being able to skip a month?  It seems like I had read somewhere though, that option was available to everyone.  Not sure, I am new!


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 20, 2014)

Blog entry is up!

http://www.julep.com/blog/meet-august-2014-maven-collection/

Edit: "_More about the collection_"-

http://www.julep.com/monthly-box-selection.html


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 20, 2014)

My window is open as of 8:30 a.m. EDT - insomnia FTW!

(Edit:  Am I missing something or is taking Happy Mani-versary or Beauty Trailblazers the only way to get Queen Anne?  I don't see it as an add-on, even with the polish upgrade.  I'm on the $19.99 regular Maven plan - not the "My Maven" or "Maven Luxe" plans.)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 20, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> My window is open as of 8:30 a.m. EDT - insomnia FTW!
> 
> (Edit:  Am I missing something or is taking Happy Mani-versary or Beauty Trailblazers the only way to get Queen Anne?  I don't see it as an add-on, even with the polish upgrade.  I'm on the $19.99 regular Maven plan - not the "My Maven" or "Maven Luxe" plans.)


Looks like it. Too bad, it would have been a popular add on.

Also, they moved the skip button again, it's in the drop down menu where it asks you where you want your box sent, just a heads up.


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 20, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Looks like it. Too bad, it would have been a popular add on.
> 
> Also, they moved the skip button again, it's in the drop down menu where it asks you where you want your box sent, just a heads up.


I can't decide if it's a good financial decision or bad one.

Would customers be more inclined to buy one of the boxes now - gaining access to the secret store - where they might add Queen Anne for full price along with the August birthstone polish?

Or is Julep potentially losing $6.99 as an add-on item for every person that would take a box / want Queen Anne during this selection window?

Seems a big gamble for one side in either scenario.  I think I overthink them - it makes my brain hurt.


----------



## Jwhackers (Jul 20, 2014)

I had a hard time deciding this month. I liked quite a few of the polishes! I ended up going with The bombshell box, which has Neha and Tazeen and I chose the smoky taupe liner. And then I added on waleska. Really wanted to add on joyce as well as Sushmita, too, but I had to reel myself in.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm going to skip this month. The colors are pretty, but I have dupes of most of the ones that I want, and for the others it seems like it's better to just wait for a sale or a promotion to pick them up.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 20, 2014)

Yay...I was able to skip before I had to leave for the airport. Whew!


----------



## sylarana (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm baffled by not including Queen Anne in the add-ons. They should have just used both options .. the sets and the single add-on. Well, they are loosing 6.99 with me and making it more likely that I'll skip.

For now, I have India, Katie and Kirti as my box, but I still think that $20 for 3 polishes is a bit too much .. especially since I'm not sure if Kirti is too much like Marjorie. It looks like a lovely Indian Summer Orange, but who knows?

So, I might end up skipping and wait for a better deal on Katie &amp; India.

It's a lovely collection, but I also have too many similar colors to most of them (not surprisingly).


----------



## javagirl87 (Jul 20, 2014)

ummm what the crap. I've been a julep member for over two years and my option to skip is no longer available. did the button move somewhere??


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 20, 2014)

It's a well done collection of polish colors, but I'm on product overload so will be skipping.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 20, 2014)

I went with Happy Mani-versary and added on Tazeen. I definitely want to pick up Katie later.

For those who got the 3 months for $16 deal, check your Jules! I had 1,000 somehow? So I got a free add on.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 20, 2014)

javagirl87 said:


> ummm what the crap. I've been a julep member for over two years and my option to skip is no longer available. did the button move somewhere??


On mobile it's under step 3 in a drop down. I guess they're going to move it every month and see if we can find it lol.


----------



## tulosai (Jul 20, 2014)

For the first time in a long time I am definitely taking a box.  The only struggle is deciding which one.  I'd like to do the ultimate upgrade but $75 is not in the cards this month so I need to make a decision...


----------



## skyflower (Jul 20, 2014)

I am so glad they added skip to mobile! Of course it's a month I'm not skipping though. I have enough points for free box and will finally cash them in

The taupe eyeliner looks ok (relieved we get to choose), I love the magenta silk finish add on, now to choose a box...


----------



## Lily V (Jul 20, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Dear Julep,
> 
> "I wish I knew how to quit you."
> 
> ...


No kidding, I saw this collection and went YES!!!!!!! ALL MINE!!!!!!!!  Seriously going to pull the trigger and do a polish upgrade I think....  These are all the colors &amp; finishes I love! :wub: :wub:    I do have a lot of colors that may be similar, but I'm going on the theory (hope) that the different finishes will keep them looking different enough to justify getting them.  Sooooo Pretty!!!!!!  August is my birthday month anyway, so yeah- total justification rt there. lol  Oooh, and they'll be a pretty peridot birthstone polish coming out soon too!!  YAY! 

Actually going to add on the smokey plum eyeliner too- with all the zillion of eyeliners I own, I surprisingly don't have one that color...  into the cart with you pencil!  I like the eyes all aglow ones, they go on great &amp; last well on me.

Only thing Im mad about is why the heck is Queen Anne not available as an add-on?????  :grabby hands:  WANT.  If you're going to a do a full polish or ultimate upgrade &amp; spend that kind of cash, Julep should have freaken included it at least!!  grrrr, I hope she shows up in the secret store maybe?


----------



## autopilot (Jul 20, 2014)

OMG I love all the colours! I gave been waiting for a blue like India forever.

Upgrade + taupe eyeliner! (Although I agree that the plain-jane colour eyeliners don't seem to jive with the theme...)


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2014)

The skip option looks like this on the desktop this month:

Then you scroll down and find the teeny tiny aqua blue SKIP text *next to* the big easy-to-automatically-click purple DON'T SKIP button:

ETA:  I came close to getting the Maniversary set (because I kind of do want all of the basics in there) and adding on Tasmeen -- and then I noticed that Tasmeen is a *gold*, not a lime green as I had originally thought.  Skipped.  As long as the put pink/red/orange as two of the three colors in It Girl, I'm taking that as a sign that they are uninterested in being creative, so I am uninterested in giving them my money.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

autopilot said:


> I want the plum eyeliner!


me too!! I love a plum eyeliner - as someone with green eyes, that is a great color.  I actually am going to purchase August's box because I do love the Boho Glam selection.  I haven't purchased one for a while and August's selections put me right back into it.   I also added Tammi , which is a lemongrass green - I am feeling very tropical with these color choices!



Spoiler


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 20, 2014)

Polish Lovers upgrade for me. With this box I will finally have enough Jules for a free upgrade box! I can't wait to see the fall collections!


----------



## autopilot (Jul 20, 2014)

I am just seriously wowed by this collection. With the exception of the eyeliners, I would say Julep hit it out if the park this month!


----------



## Lily V (Jul 20, 2014)

autopilot said:


> I am just seriously wowed by this collection. With the exception of the eyeliners, I would say Julephit it out if the park this month!


Yes, this!!  I keep going back to the reveal email to click on it and see this image:  So pretty!! I cannot wait to get my box! the last time I upgraded &amp; was this excited- it was the Oct steampunk Rebel set!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow, I'm exactly the opposite.  Total yawn.  I'm so bored with what they've become that I just sent this email (spoilered because a little ranty and long)



Spoiler



Hi there --

Although I filled out the nail polish survey already, I wanted to express my ongoing frustration with the Julep Maven program.  Every single month, it seems like it's the same rainbow (by that, I mean roygbiv) of colors, usually in creams, sometimes (like this month) with shimmery versions.  It Girl (the style profile that seems like it *should* be most appropriate to me) seems like the *perfect* reason to go with some way-out-there colors and finishes.  Take a shade of, say, blue and give us a duochrome, a Stardust, and a satin in variations of that shade!  Do an all-foil or all-duochrome box!  Cream-based glitters are a *huge* thing right now!  Why not dip into that pond? 

I was just going through the few boxes I *did* take, and they all skew to the experimental and edgy.  There may be a cream, but it will be an army green cream.  No reds or oranges.  This means no August, July, May, April, March, or January.  I did get a June box -- because there were interesting finishes, and they were not the usual rainbow assortment.  February was *fantastic* because the cream was the aforementioned army green, there was a gold glitter, and there was a dusty purple-with-hints-of-gold Stardust, and I even added on a couple of polishes.  Even if I was to switch to a customizable box, at the moment, there are rarely three shades in an *entire collection* that I really want. 

The good boxes that actually caused me to upgrade:  The May 2013 box was *stellar* even though I wasn't thrilled with the It Girl box (two of the shades were creams, and pretty traditional creams at that).  I think it was the first time I've ever upgraded to the entire collection because I wanted so many of the other things that it just made *sense*.  And the duochromes in the July 2013 box gave me hope that Julep would be rolling out more bonkers duochromes -- but that hope has been unrealized.

So, basically, I feel like I have to flat-out state that if Julep wants more of my money for these boxes, whoever does the curation is going to have to curate edgier It Girl boxes!  For the love of lacquer, no more reds, oranges, pinks, creams, or anything that can be described as "pretty" if there are other shades in the collection that are punkier and funkier!  Is it a color deemed not traditionally office-appropriate?  I work in an office, but "office-appropriate" is changing dramatically (I wore glittery tentacle nail wraps for a week or so back in April after a comic con because they were so gorgeous I didn't want to let go of *that* mani just because the con was over), and not one word was said aside from "cute nails!"), so I'll give it a whirl (as long as it's not a super warm color, just due to skin tone issues). 

I also feel like the new goal is not to keep existing subscribers but to get new subscribers and lock them into being unable to skip -- and then Julep won't have to worry about people like me who already *have* all of the old stuff and are just *itching* for new things but just skip most months instead of canceling because *surely* next month will be better!  There *must* be another box like May '13 or July '13 on the way!  I believe I subscribed on literally day one, and at one point, I received a card that stated I was one of the first hundred or thousand subscribers, so I have been through the whole evolution of the program, and I *know* the color curation can be better.  I'm just baffled as to why it's not.

(And I realize that I could just buy individual bottles, but I specifically want a *subscription*.  I want polish to magically show up in my mail box every month without having to go pick them out and order them.  Given the price of Julep even with the Maven pricing, I might as well just go buy Zoya rather than place a Julep order.)

Thanks,
-- meagan



I *never* send this sort of email, but this collection just pushed me over the edge.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

Lily V said:


> Yes, this!!  I keep going back to the reveal email to click on it and see this image:  So pretty!! I cannot wait to get my box! the last time I upgraded &amp; was this excited- it was the Oct steampunk Rebel set!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


the bottom three colors are the ones I love the most!! I think they did an excellent job this month. I haven't purchased a box since feb of this year, I believe. I was going to do another month after that (forgot which one), but then changed my mind...


----------



## Lily V (Jul 20, 2014)

@meaganola    actually, I really like the letter &amp; how you worded it.  As much as I really love this collection, I still think Julep needs to push the boundaries more and think outside the box.    I hope they take your letter seriously &amp; they respond back to you!


----------



## Flowerfish (Jul 20, 2014)

I can't decide what to do.  I think the polishes in this collection are gorgeous.  India is such a stunner.  But... I just wouldn't wear a lot of these.  I made a box with Katie, Joyce, and the eye shadow pallet.  I already have the pallet but am thinking to get this extra one for my travel make up bag that permanently stays in my weekender bag (I travel regularly).

I'm torn, I have so many never used Juleps.  I haven't even taken last months polishes out of the boxes yet and I know that I have so many polishes that most rarely get used.  Even though I have unlimited skips, I have a hard time skipping.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 20, 2014)

I really like the whole collection and the maniversary/trail blazers/core classics boxes this month. I do totally get the frustration with the rainbow theme that's been going on for awhile now but I feel like it works for warmer months. Plus they gave us all fun finishes which makes it that much better (I would've hated this collection in cremes). I think next month will tell us if they're listening or not. I would definitely love a monochromatic collection and they need to shift away from their rainbow MO for fall anyway.


----------



## Lily V (Jul 20, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> I can't decide what to do.  I think the polishes in this collection are gorgeous.  India is such a stunner.  But... I just wouldn't wear a lot of these.  I made a box with Katie, Joyce, and the eye shadow pallet.  I already have the pallet but am thinking to get this extra one for my travel make up bag that permanently stays in my weekender bag (I travel regularly).
> 
> I'm torn, I have so many never used Juleps.  I haven't even taken last months polishes out of the boxes yet and I know that I have so many polishes that most rarely get used.  Even though I have unlimited skips, I have a hard time skipping.


would you wear the colors more if it was for pedicures maybe?    I feel ya on the whole unused juleps- I'm trying to make it a priority to use that months julep actually in that month before I take the next month's box... (that way I dont feel so bad, when i get keeping more &amp; not using last months)


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 20, 2014)

skyflower said:


> So us grandmothered mavens can't pick the color of eye liner huh? I hope that's not the case but if it is... I will probably skip again. But I love the blue polish. Sooo shiny...


I was able to switch color. You just have to select edit.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> I was able to switch color. You just have to select edit.


yep. I was able to switch my eyeliner color with no issue - and I am grandfathered (mothered?) in...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kyrstin Tyne (Jul 20, 2014)

I kind of wish I  had the ability to skip. While I love the colors, I'm just on a bit of a polish overload at the moment. I got a lot of the sales in June/early July and I feel like I just have SO much I haven't even gotten to play with that I don't need/want anything new. I was excited to see the Plie wand as an add-on this month since I signed up too late in May to get the June box (which I think is when it debuted? Or was it in May?) Either way, I don't have the Plie. What do you guys think of it?


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 20, 2014)

@ I really like the plié for pedicures, but I find it awkward to use for manicures.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 20, 2014)

misstrix said:


> Polish Lovers upgrade for me. With this box I will finally have enough Jules for a free upgrade box! I can't wait to see the fall collections!


I decided not to use my Jules for upgrade. I am going to wait to see what the fall brings. I honestly do not know what colors I want to see. Just something edgy and breathtaking. I have over 25+ unopened Julep polish. So why do I keep getting them? Your guess is as good as mines. I will unload around Christmas. The teachers love the boxes I make for them. I add candy, lotions, glosses and other various treats; it's like having their own custom gift box.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 20, 2014)

My first reaction is how terrible the swatch pics are this month, it looks like someone was overzealous with the Photoshop effects. The laziness on presenting accurate (or lack thereof) of swatches is temptation enough to make me want to cancel, but the skip option is my only reason for not pulling the trigger. I'm also annoyed that it's 10:15am Pacific time and the Boho Glam box, and both polish upgrade boxes are already sold out, and the time that my window email was sent was 8-something Pacific. They really need to get on the ball and open the window at the same time for everyone instead of catering to the East Coast crowd and opening the window for them first then staggering it for the West Coast.

The colors themselves are great if you don't already have these in your collection, but the more I look at them the more I'm reminded of Zoya colors and I'm pretty sure I have most of these colors from Zoya sitting in my Helmer. What's scary is that I can name off probable dupes for India, Waleska and Kirti off the top of my head without consulting my Helmer drawer of Zoyas being Tallulah, Zuza, and Amy respectively.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 20, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> My first reaction is how terrible the swatch pics are this month, it looks like someone was overzealous with the Photoshop effects. The laziness on presenting accurate (or lack thereof) of swatches is temptation enough to make me want to cancel, but the skip option is my only reason for not pulling the trigger. I'm also annoyed that it's 10:15am Pacific time and the Boho Glam box, and both polish upgrade boxes are already sold out, and the time that my window email was sent was 8-something Pacific. They really need to get on the ball and open the window at the same time for everyone instead of catering to the East Coast crowd and opening the window for them first then staggering it for the West Coast.
> 
> The colors themselves are great if you don't already have these in your collection, but the more I look at them the more I'm reminded of Zoya colors and I'm pretty sure I have most of these colors from Zoya sitting in my Helmer. What's scary is that I can name off probable dupes for India, Waleska and Kirti off the top of my head without consulting my Helmer drawer of Zoyas being Tallulah, Zuza, and Amy respectively.


I thought the colors looked familiar. I have all three from Zoya with Amy being on loan to my Mother. I seriously doubt Julep dupes will be just as great with formula consistency. I could be wrong. I would love to see a side by side comparison.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Jul 20, 2014)

Same ish different month. I'm gonna cancel soon. Seriously. I just skipped again.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jul 20, 2014)

Lily V said:


> would you wear the colors more if it was for pedicures maybe?    I feel ya on the whole unused juleps- I'm trying to make it a priority to use that months julep actually in that month before I take the next month's box... (that way I dont feel so bad, when i get keeping more &amp; not using last months)


Sadly no, I'm more of a plane Jane kinda girl and stick to neutrals, reds, pinks, and pastels (and mint when I'm feeling really out there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).  I love this months collection, but I wouldn't wear the polishes so I'll just admire them from afar   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also try to use the current months polishes before the next month too!  But I was taken off course a few months ago when I upgraded to the Polish Lovers Upgrade and had a whole bunch of additional polishes.  I'm backlogged LOL


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Jul 20, 2014)

I had to actively talk myself out of doing the polish upgrade because I did one in June (I ended up regretting it slightly because I got rid of three of the colors quickly) and I can pick up the others I wanted later. Loooooooooove these colors. I went with the It Girl box and added on India, Neha, and Sushmita. I'll definitely grab Waleska and Tazeen at a later date, but I'm a little worried about Tazeen because it reminds me of Diamond Theory from February. As gorgeous as Diamond Theory was when I used it to do French tips over Myriam once (alas, I have no pictures), I had to fight to get that sucker off. The way Tazeen looks on the model's nails is what has the alarm going off.

Considering I'm at about 100 Julep polishes now and only about half of them have been used, I really need to start using more of them. This week's manicure used five colors and I'm only getting rid of one. SO HARD TO LET GO.


----------



## Lily V (Jul 20, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> I thought the colors looked familiar. I have all three from Zoya with Amy being on loan to my Mother. I seriously doubt Julep dupes will be just as great with formula consistency. I could be wrong. I would love to see a side by side comparison.


I'd love to see a (real life)side by side comparison! well, for now- from a quick google search...
































Hrmm, now I'm wondering if I actually own Amy- I could do a real life side by side- they look close.  But to my eye, Waleska looks darker and way more bluer-green than Zuzu- that looks more seafoam green to me... India cold be different too, but then again it totally depends on what they look like in reality vs if they've been hella photoshopped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> The colors themselves are great if you don't already have these in your collection, but the more I look at them the more I'm reminded of Zoya colors and I'm pretty sure I have most of these colors from Zoya sitting in my Helmer. What's scary is that I can name off probable dupes for India, Waleska and Kirti off the top of my head without consulting my Helmer drawer of Zoyas being Tallulah, Zuza, and Amy respectively.


Aaahhh!  You helped me put my finger on something that was bugging me but that I couldn't quite pinpoint:  A lot of these collections look like they're slowly trying to build a catalog of Zoya dupes.  If I want Zoya colors, I'll go to a local beauty shop (just off the top of my head, I can think of two non-Ulta stores locally with *great* Zoya selections, including older shades) and get the real deal for nine bucks a pop, and I won't have to wait.  I love Zoya. In fact, I'm going to use one today.  But if I put Julep up *against* Zoya, I'll go for the latter any day of the week.  Better formula, better bottles (and I'm comparing short-and-squat to tall-thin-and-tippy here), better price (and better value!  Less money for twice as much polish, if price-per-ml matters to you).


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 20, 2014)

Definitely relieved they let us pick the eyeliner colors. That made my choice a lot easier. I just stuck with my CWAT profile since I love Katie. I love India too but it actually looks like it could be similar to a Revlon polish I bought at Target last month. I went with the plum eyeliner because while I have a few bright purple eyeliners from UD and BL, I don't believe I have any that are actually that dark purple shade and I love purple eye makeup with my hazel eyes.


----------



## Bloodflowergrl (Jul 20, 2014)

What is going on here?

First, Core classics box was sold out when I first looked. Now it's not...but all the other things are? All the upgrades? Boho glam box? Julep is so messed up....I wouldn't even be bothering but I scored a deal for a 3 month subscription awhile back and have to take the box. But I actually like these finishes, and am thinking about maybe taking the upgrade? But now it's not there....

Is it for anyone else?


----------



## tulosai (Jul 20, 2014)

What I find 'Ironic' (to put it nicely) is that Julep said they were going to the no-skips system in large part so that things would NOT sell out.  Clearly, they have royally screwed this up (or else are just liars, which frankly is likely).

Also, I know this has been discussed to death but the increased price of add-ons really continues to tick me off.  Their polishes IMO simply are not worth the $7 add-on price.  I can almost get a non-discounted Essie for that price at my local Target.

If I could not skip, I would definitely quit the program at this point.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Jul 20, 2014)

Okay lemme just say it, I LOVE THIS COLLECTION. The overall Middle Eastern theme is so unique to Julep, &amp; I'm having an incredibly hard time figuring out which box I want. I'll most likely stick w/ It Girl because I love orange, &amp; Joyce &amp; Tammi look like a duo I wanted back in the Secret Store a few months ago. Also Tammi is pretty similar to Tatum, but I remember really wanting Tatum &amp; so hopefully the formula on Tammi will be better.

But Katie, Waleska, &amp; the Bombshell box are TO DIE FOR. It's taking all the self control I have to not upgrade. Also I'm very indifferent to the eyeliners this month--they look promising but I'd rather fork out $16 for an Urban Decay pencil. I also wanna respectfully disagree on previous posts; I own Zuza &amp; it is a delicate seafoam green w/ silver microshimmer. Waleska looks like a much darker blue green w/ heavy gold shimmer.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Jul 20, 2014)

Posted twice--sorry!


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 20, 2014)

itsoliviaaah said:


> I also wanna respectfully disagree on previous posts; I own Zuza &amp; it is a delicate seafoam green w/ silver microshimmer. Waleska looks like a much darker blue green w/ heavy gold shimmer.


No offense taken.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I said probable based on how their swatches tend to look different than in RL. We won't know for sure until someone other than Julep has a swatch for comparison.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 20, 2014)

I upgraded to the entire collection. Love exotic colors. 

On my other account, I bought the eye palette, the Plie' wand and tools and the pots of eye shadows. I was kind of over all the polish since I had just signed up for it. 

Not sure how long I'm going to stay with Julep. Either they've changed their polishes a lot or I missed the discussions years ago where people stated they didn't like it.

It used to be quite popular. Makes me wonder why people buy it at all if it is that bad.


----------



## tulosai (Jul 20, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> It used to be quite popular. Makes me wonder why people buy it at all if it is that bad.


Frankly, many of the 'older' customers are very rarely buying at this point. With that said. there are good things about the polish and the program, at least as it used to be.

For many those of us who are grandfathered into the skips, this is/was a huge draw.  There is no real downside to keeping the sub because you can get it when you want it and need not get it when you don't.  I am among the people who would not sign up for the program now because you can't skip now. This was a major draw to me in signing up, because I already have so much polish and don't want/need dupes.

The bottles are small, but the quality of the polish itself tends to be relatively good and consistent.  Every so often a member or members will complain about one particular polish but this is not a regular thing.  You more or less know what you are getting in terms of polish quality.

The customer service (other than for those trying to cancel) tends to be good or better than good.  it may take a while, but I have never heard of them not making a situation right when something arrives damaged or even if a customer complains a certain polish is, for example, too thick.  The worst thing I can say about their CS is that they do make you send pictures if you say something is damaged and won't just take your word for it.  I am okay with that though.

It was also a great/fun sub initially because it was one of the first polish subs (before rainbow honey and black sheep laquer and virtually all others). Now, though, they have competition. I do think a lot of the complaining stems from the fact that the competition is, frankly, better, at least based on what a lot of us want. The competition tends to be:

Cheaper per ml of polish.

Actually using fun finishes/colors/glitters instead of just using creams (mostly) and shimmers (once every 4 months or so) over and over again with indistinguishable reds and pinks every single time.

Seeming to care about retaining customers rather than just trapping new ones into a flawed program.

This is a little intangible, but I am going to say not quite so PRETENTIOUS. This might not quite be the right word but Julep seems to think they are the sun and moon, and we should all just feel grateful to be mavens and stick with them no matter what crap they try to pull. Something about their philosophy (at least like it currently _seems to me) _ is rubbing me the wrong way.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2014)

tulosai said:


> This is a little intangible, but I am going to say not quite so PRETENTIOUS. This might not quite be the right word but Julep seems to think they are the sun and moon, and we should all just feel grateful to be mavens and stick with them no matter what crap they try to pull. Something about their philosophy (at least like it currently seems to me) is rubbing me the wrong way.


Boom.  There we go.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 20, 2014)

To go off what you said @@tulosai, I absolutely hate their science-y explanations for their products. "Clinically proven" makes me want to punch someone. Here are the dupes I have for this collection and why I skipped:

Waleska=Rainbow Honey Waves, which I just got a full size bottle of

Neha=Rita which was limited edition, but I have

Katie=shimmer version of Flora

I don't mind the rainbow collections, but not every month. And I'm just so sick of looking at every new collection and seeing dupes immediately. There are a ton of unexplored finishes and colors Julep hasn't done, and they just do the same thing over and over. I shouldn't be able to look at a collection and name Julep dupes! Other brands dupes, sure, but Julep dupes every month is not good for business. It's almost like they're taking an Ipsy approach to their subscription where they piss off older customers to cancel, and have new people ready and waiting to drink the Kool-Aid. Retaining customers should be more important, and when it's not a priority eventually everyone will stop lining up.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 20, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> It used to be quite popular. Makes me wonder why people buy it at all if it is that bad.


@@tulosai summed up a lot of my feelings right now, but one of the initial draws for me to Julep was the bottle shape. I love that you could fit more of them per square inch than normal bottles in a space. But I also joined Julep before I discovered indie polishes, and Ifind myself gravitating towards those more now as they consistently have the colors and finishes I love.

I want to say that Julep was the first company to offer a monthly polish subscription, but now there's Square Hue, Rainbow Honey, Llarowe, Black Sheep to name a few. Several of the indie lines I follow are also offering monthly collaboration boxes now. So the competition is more fierce, and that should be driving Julep to be more creative, but it doesn't seem to be.

I'm also finding it harder and harder to want to spend money on a brand that cannot accurately represent its product through swatches. I get that Julep has their own marketing and promoting, but how hard is it to find hand models, regardless of their skin color, given that at one time they /did/ use different hand models and were less reliant on Photoshop than now. That's the part that annoys me greatly is that I want to see what I'm going to be buying, not a heavily Photoshopped version that may or may not be what I'll actually receive.

There are good things about the polish, but I want to say Julep seems to be more interested in wowing new customers rather than their long-term subscriber base who can spot the duplicate, renamed colors and who feel cheated when they're receiving a "new" color that's really the same one they received in a box over a year ago. I get that there are only so many colors in the rainbow, but there are endless combinations once you introduce finishes and textures to those colors, I also get the feeling that they try to jump on a particular bandwagon after its' popularity has waned. (The crackles are a huge example of this.)


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you to all who have told me the truth today. I've cancelled both my Julep accounts, after changing various parts of the billing info, and adding a debit card that I no longer use and making it the default so they can't bill me " by mistake". 

I remember when I got fed up with *Julep* and cancelled before. It was when they released some polishes they called " Suedes". Like I said, I ordered a Misery Box that had a bottle of " suede finish" top coat in it. It was sheer, colorless, and it had spilled all over my other items, which at that time were higher value items than the polishes they throw in the Misery Boxes  now. ( body products, Pedi products).

The CS person was beyond rude when I sent the photo in email and there was nothing to see because the broken polish spilled all over my other products was CLEAR. And dried and hardened. 

They had thrown the suede top coat into the box without any protection at all.

When I offered to send the box back, the snarky girl actually accused me of trying to get" a high value Mystery Box  for free AND a refund because  I didn't like what was in it". It was ALL LIES. I couldn't believe she was talking to a long-term customer in that way. 

I could have cared less except that the products were ruined. I don't remember what they were, but I know I wold have used them and that the box had a fairly good value for a Julep Misery Box.

I called back later that day, after thinking about her extreme uncaring and rudeness to a person who had over 100 bottles of their polish way back then, and I told the CS person that I wanted to cancel. They were again very rude to me.

*SO glad there is an email option for canceling now. I wouldn't talk to one of their CS rude people for anything now. My serenity means a whole lot more to me now than it did 3 years ago or so. *

*Square Hue*, on the other hand, is a very nice company. I just don't get that excited over the colors I see from their boxes.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 20, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Thank you to all who have told me the truth today. I've cancelled both my Julep accounts, after changing various parts of the billing info, and adding a debit card that I no longer use and making it the default so they can't bill me " by mistake".
> 
> I remember when I got fed up with *Julep* and cancelled before. It was when they released some polishes they called " Suedes". Like I said, I ordered a Misery Box that had a bottle of " suede finish" top coat in it. It was sheer, colorless, and it had spilled all over my other items, which at that time were higher value items than the polishes they throw in the Misery Boxes  now. ( body products, Pedi products).
> 
> ...


That's awful CS. I'm sorry. That sucks. Also, I had no idea you could cancel by email now!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 20, 2014)

I've been a member of Julep for a year and a half now and I am still relatively satisfied.  I however have not gotten into indies so I feel that my expectations are different than what alot of people have expressed here; I enjoy their mostly creme and shimmer finishes and definitely get excited when they have more "exciting" finishes like their satins, stardusts and glitters but I just don't expect Julep to do those type of finishes more regularly than they do now.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 20, 2014)

I will always like julep for their tiny bottles lol. I just hate things that take up a lot of space and SH or BL bottles are a nightmare to me. I could take or leave all the products. I love, love Julep glitters but they barely have any anymore and I've never much liked Zoyas formula but they don't seem like that close of dupes to me anyway. I do think Katie looks like a shimmery Flora but Floras formula was so god awful I would still like to get my hands on Katie too. Pretty much all they have to do to keep me happy is keep the glitters/shimmers coming and throw in a few products that mildly interest me. Honestly I'm glad I don't like every collection, that would be way too much polish haha.


----------



## cari12 (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm a 2 year maven and I love the company, love their polish and products, and have no personal complaints. My CS interactions have been few (because I rarely need to contact them) and very fast and pleasant. I definitely think they can improve on things and wish they did certain things differently though. I get the frustrations and don't doubt that people have had much different and less positive experiences however. 

This month is my birthday month and I freaking LOVE the collection so I got the polish upgrade on one account and then the mani-versary box with the clean up tool, mighty stick, ta da drops and Queen Anne on another account and then added on the taupe glider, sushmita, and the core classics box.


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 20, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> I've been a member of Julep for a year and a half now and I am still relatively satisfied.  I however have not gotten into indies so I feel that my expectations are different than what alot of people have expressed here; I enjoy their mostly creme and shimmer finishes and definitely get excited when they have more "exciting" finishes like their satins, stardusts and glitters but I just don't expect Julep to do those type of finishes more regularly than they do now.


I'm coming up on a year now, and I've been satisfied, too.  I think I'm also a different sort of customer than many of the women here.   I'm a middle-aged software engineer who works in a fairly conservative office environment; since I do occasionally meet with customers, glitters and orange or yellow polishes will not be happening.   They're not really my taste anyway.   (And not just because I'm an Old; I wouldn't have worn them when I was younger).

I came to Julep because I was always a pink/beige/neutral/metallic wearer, tame stuff. I started seeing all these newer colors and started wanting to splash out a little.   I'm pretty much the definition of Classic With a Twist.    I won't be wearing lime green glitter anytime soon, but I love polishes like Cynthia and Greta (micro glitters) - classic colors with something different and interesting about them.  I love Sera, the 'dense fog' irridescent chrome.  Or Fina, the powder blue metallic. Or the pink, beige and lavender silks.....I forget their names.

I'm also pretty close to the example of the subscription box customer as Birchbox defined it - a busy woman with little time to shop, who wants someone to curate cosmetics, skincare, polish, etc, and send it to me to try at home.   Between work and helping my elderly parents, my shopping-for-fun time is really limited.  Sephora and Ulta are rare treats, and they're kind of overwhelming.  More stuff than I will ever have time to look at.

I love Julep because I have a nice, curated selection of colors to choose from every month.  All I have to do is pick what I want and it arrives at my door.  It satisfies my need for something new and different, and I don't have to dig through 200 polishes at Sephora to find it. 

I don't know how 'indie' Julep was when they started out, but they're clearly trying to grow into a larger company.  And they must have been pretty successful at it, seeing as they just raised $30M in venture capital.   That growth means they have to serve a much broader customer base.  Does that mean they won't be doing cutting edge stuff like Rainbow Honey does?  Possibly.  Or they'll do a much smaller amount of it.

If so, they may leave some of their 'indie' customers behind, and cede that business to companies like Rainbow Honey and Black Sheep. That's a business decision they'll have to make.


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 20, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> My window is open as of 8:30 a.m. EDT - insomnia FTW!
> 
> (Edit:  Am I missing something or is taking Happy Mani-versary or Beauty Trailblazers the only way to get Queen Anne?  I don't see it as an add-on, even with the polish upgrade.  I'm on the $19.99 regular Maven plan - not the "My Maven" or "Maven Luxe" plans.)


OMG! You are right. I misunderstood, and thought that Queen Anne was an anniversary gift to everyone, the way we got a 4th of July color, that one time. Now that I know that, I am tempted to go back and skip. I had picked out the teal, the red, the magenta, and added on the precision kit (I have been wanting) and the hot pink add-on color. I feel totally justified to just skip and see the real world swatches first, then pick up the ones I like on sale, later. Poorly played, Julep.

If you're curious, I have a grandmother account, and switched it to a customizable, which is $25 when I take a box, but I can still skip, and I can switch out the eyeliner or whatever for another polish, or some other item, depending on what they offer me.

I'm waffling a bit, because I am pretty bored with my nail polish collection, as porky as it is, but I'm just not as excited now that I won't get the glitter polish.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 21, 2014)

Waleska looks just like Spa Ritual's "Off the Grid".  I bet Julep's will be a slightly thicker formula though, and require less coats than Off the Grid does.  

Here is a swatch from online--from crystalis007.com.  (not my picture or blog)


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jul 21, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I'm also annoyed that it's 10:15am Pacific time and the Boho Glam box, and both polish upgrade boxes are already sold out, and the time that my window email was sent was 8-something Pacific. They really need to get on the ball and open the window at the same time for everyone instead of catering to the East Coast crowd and opening the window for them first then staggering it for the West Coast.


 I think they should pick a timezone and a time and open the window for everyone at the same time.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jul 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Aaahhh!  You helped me put my finger on something that was bugging me but that I couldn't quite pinpoint:  A lot of these collections look like they're slowly trying to build a catalog of Zoya dupes.  If I want Zoya colors, I'll go to a local beauty shop (just off the top of my head, I can think of two non-Ulta stores locally with *great* Zoya selections, including older shades) and get the real deal for nine bucks a pop, and I won't have to wait.  I love Zoya. In fact, I'm going to use one today.  But if I put Julep up *against* Zoya, I'll go for the latter any day of the week.  Better formula, better bottles (and I'm comparing short-and-squat to tall-thin-and-tippy here), better price (and better value!  Less money for twice as much polish, if price-per-ml matters to you).


To be honest my local drug store has the Julie G and the Sinful Colors displays right next to each other and I bet that I could dupe most of this collection from there.  I couldn't agree more on the Zoya comment.  I was excited about Tanzeen when I thought it was a greenish shade, but I have so much gold polish from Julep already and I just don't wear it that much.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 21, 2014)

Sun8shin3 said:


> I think they should pick a timezone and a time and open the window for everyone at the same time.


It's the same time for everyone, they just send out the emails almost 3 hours later. Window opens at 5:30AM-6AM PST (8:30AM-9AM EST) and emails go out at 8AM PST (11AM EST). It's ridiculous to me that people on the west coast are expected to wake up that early just to insure they don't miss out on something they want, but they've never changed the time. It's always been at the same time.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jul 21, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It's the same time for everyone, they just send out the emails almost 3 hours later. Window opens at 5:30AM-6AM PST (8:30AM-9AM EST) and emails go out at 8AM PST (11AM EST). It's ridiculous to me that people on the west coast are expected to wake up that early just to insure they don't miss out on something they want, but they've never changed the time. It's always been at the same time.


I feel this. I'm on the west coast and wake up at 7:45AM. I check Julep right away on the 20th of each month and sometimes items are already sold out. One time I recall having a chance to see everything available was when the 20th was on a weekend day and I was in Vegas and still awake when the Maven window went live  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 21, 2014)

I logged in to check why I had so many Jules and it said on 7/14 they gave me 900 Jules for taking July's box and for a delayed box.  But my box was not delayed, actually I think I was one of the first people here to get my box.  Not complaining or anything, but maybe others got the extra Jules they weren't expecting too?


----------



## sylarana (Jul 21, 2014)

I've only been with julep for a little over a year, but I'm still really happy with them. I never had to call anyone and always received replies to my emails within 2-3 days.

To me their collections are just the right mix of traditional basics, small twists on those and few more extravagant options. Rainbow honey is cute, but often too far out there for my taste.

I prefer the small bottles of julep or RH or other minis. I like to wear different polishes as often as possible ... large bottles would just go to waste and take up too much space.

I'm not sure how much longer I'll order Maven boxes. But, I'll always stay with them, skip and buy just the ones I like ... And do the RH mini mystery as fun extras ..

And I absolutely love the plie wand ...


----------



## utgal2004 (Jul 21, 2014)

I kept my classic with a twist box and added on Neha using jules.  I really would have liked a polish upgrade but just couldn't justify that extra expense this month.  Hopefully we can get the other colors later.  

I just realized I still haven't tried my plie wand.  I've gotten so used to painting my own nails now and feel like I have a method down.  I keep thinking the wand feels like a hassle with different lids, brushes to clean, etc.  But, I need to try it since it's been sitting out for months now.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Jul 21, 2014)

I feel like we just had a bunch of metallic/exotic colors in April.  Or is it just me. haha either way, due to finances, I am forced to skip this month.  But really, the colors do not appeal to me.  I guess I would consider myself picky when it comes to nail polish..... -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Jul 21, 2014)

tulosai said:


> What I find 'Ironic' (to put it nicely) is that Julep said they were going to the no-skips system in large part so that things would NOT sell out.  Clearly, they have royally screwed this up (or else are just liars, which frankly is likely).
> 
> Also, I know this has been discussed to death but the increased price of add-ons really continues to tick me off.  Their polishes IMO simply are not worth the $7 add-on price.  I can almost get a non-discounted Essie for that price at my local Target.
> 
> If I could not skip, I would definitely quit the program at this point.


I think it is UNFAIR that new customers cannot skip.  (or can once every six months or whatever)  Poor things lol.  It's the only reason I am still a Maven.  If they change it for grandfathered people, I will be shocked.  I have taken only two boxes this year.  Jan and July.  (July I used with my Jules).


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 21, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> I think it is UNFAIR that new customers cannot skip.  (or can once every six months or whatever)  Poor things lol.  It's the only reason I am still a Maven.  If they change it for grandfathered people, I will be shocked.  I have taken only two boxes this year.  Jan and July.  (July I used with my Jules).


Eh, it's a business decision.  They're betting that limiting the number of skips will increase revenue, even if it does discourage some people from joining.  The gamble is that locking people in brings in more money than is lost in potential memberships.   It also gives them a more consistent revenue stream; with the unlimited skips it must have been hard to predict revenues month to month. 

I wonder if that was a condition of getting the venture capital.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 21, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> Eh, it's a business decision.  They're betting that limiting the number of skips will increase revenue, even if it does discourage some people from joining.  The gamble is that locking people in brings in more money than is lost in potential memberships.   It also gives them a more consistent revenue stream; with the unlimited skips it must have been hard to predict revenues month to month.
> 
> I wonder if that was a condition of getting the venture capital.


It probably was, that's my guess.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Jul 21, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> Eh, it's a business decision.  They're betting that limiting the number of skips will increase revenue, even if it does discourage some people from joining.  The gamble is that locking people in brings in more money than is lost in potential memberships.   It also gives them a more consistent revenue stream; with the unlimited skips it must have been hard to predict revenues month to month.
> 
> I wonder if that was a condition of getting the venture capital.


I def agree with you and understand where Julep is coming from, I just feel bad for the new customers in not getting the option, you know?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 21, 2014)

I think they're counting on attrition via older members who *can* skip getting fed up and finally canceling.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 21, 2014)

I just think that not being able to skip means there's no way I'll stay long term. May was my first month and I did the full upgrade, since then I've skipped one to spite them because CS told me I could after the super late May box debacle, got July and now August free with jules and will still have 2450 jules to get another free box. After that, if I don't want anything from a month, I'll either call when I know they're open and say I want to cancel because I don't like that month's options and can't skip and see if they offer to let me skip or else I'll just cancel. If I decide I just want to flat out cancel, I'll just call after they close and leave a message so I don't have to talk to anyone.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Here's the new FAQ re: cancelling via email.


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 21, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> I def agree with you and understand where Julep is coming from, I just feel bad for the new customers in not getting the option, you know?


Oh, I feel bad for them too.  I wouldn't have subscribed if they didn't have unlimited skips at that time.  I've getting a little bit of polish overload at this point, so I'll probably only take boxes if they have another product I want for the next few months.


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 21, 2014)

I am getting Waleska, Tammi, Katie, and Kirti as my free add-on with Jules.  I thought this would be my last month for a pre-paid box but I guess I actually get 1 more after this, so that's good!  I do like this months colors a lot.  Even though the colors themselves are standard rainbow-ish shades I think the finishes are pretty fun.  I am passing on the eyeliner - I already have tons and I wasn't impressed with their dual-ended eyeliner which fades on me after a few hours.

I have to admit the fact that they are out of options by the time I got to customize my box is annoying.  I would be tempted to do the Polish Upgrade but it was sold out by the time I logged on, which wasn't even that late after it went live.  I think they should make enough stock out of each color so there's no 'selling out' of certain items so quickly.

After my 3 months are up I'm going to cancel again.  I do like the excitement of picking out a box and love that I can customize it now, but for $25 a month it just doesn't seem worth it for a few polishes and a beauty product.  They have enough sales that I can always hit those up.  

Honestly my least favorite thing about Julep is the quality issues.  Some polishes I have from them are great with no problems but some are gloopy, tacky, take forever to dry, or just don't apply well in general.  If they had consistently great quality I'd stay on as a Maven but it's too hit and miss for me at this point to want to stay with it.  Also - the photos, I've gotten so many that look really different than the photos and that's annoying!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 21, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I have to admit the fact that they are out of options by the time I got to customize my box is annoying.  I would be tempted to do the Polish Upgrade but it was sold out by the time I logged on, which wasn't even that late after it went live.  I think they should make enough stock out of each color so there's no 'selling out' of certain items so quickly.


Yeah, if they're going to make everyone that's new take a box every month, they darn well better have enough stock for all those people. It's annoying too when trying to buy a polish after the new collection is available on the site, and half of them are sold out. It's almost like what's even the point of taking a box or being a Maven at all if you can't get/buy the colors you want?


----------



## MakeTime4Makeup (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm trying to think of what I'd like for the next few months with Julep, although I did like this month.  I hate textured nail polish with a passion - maybe it's just me, but I find that they get gross on my nails in no time flat.  I'm dying for black and white matte glitter in a clear base, which is really specific and random, but I've been eyeing some sketchy ones on amazon and just don't want to splurge on a formula I don't now.

September - creams glitters

October - all duochromes 

November - Deep burgundy/neutral harvesty colors but with a metallic finish

December - super chunky glitters, or more like 'paris'

January - some super edgy colors with latex finishes mixed with full coverage micro glitters

On the other hand, I've been watching so many Robin Moses videos that I just want to paint tiny pictures on my hands all the time and then I get so excited when they come out nice that I don't want to change my polish over and end up only doing my nails once every week or two... so I don't really need to add to my stash right now!  But who cares... I'm addicted...


----------



## KatieS131 (Jul 21, 2014)

I originally had the Mani-Versary box selected with Katie add on but then I realized that I really only wanted Queen Anne and Katie (and not the other stuff that came in the box) so I went ahead and skipped. 

Even though I already have similar colors, I love the rainbow colors this month and am glad that Julep offered bright colors in fun finishes for summer! 

As for Julep the company, I am finding it hard to find the value in taking a box recently, but I have no complaints about the company itself (and I have never in my 2 years of being a Maven had to call CS). From a personal standpoint I wish they would do some things differently, but I understand that as a business they have to do what they have to do in order to earn money.


----------



## skyflower (Jul 21, 2014)

i'm a little annoyed with julep.  I have classic with a twist and added on india and 2 others, but I can't change boxes because the 2 I would change it to are sold out (it girl and boho glam).  which is fine, but part of the fun is setting up the different combos of boxes and add-ons, but everything selling out really restricts that.

so anyways, they changed the program in December to require new mavens to take boxes.  OK.

then they change the program mid-year to require new mavens to customize their boxes.  OK.

big changes to programs, and it's their anniversary so it should be extra special and thoughtful, but they eff it up.  I don't get it, they institute required changes, which they controlled, and they charge more, and have a bunch of money in venture capital, and they can't get it right.  I was thinking of skipping but I am hoping that they send out something special this month, and I really do like india and avni.

BTW,  POSITIVE CHANGE!  I was able to change my add-ons even with having india and it being sold out.  I played around with some of the others and it saved ok.  couldn't do that before without calling CS.

and thanks for the info on the eye pencils!  I was able to change it.  my bad, the default for my box was black, and every time I tried changing it on mobile it didn't save it.  user error!


----------



## bluegnu (Jul 21, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> I kept my classic with a twist box and added on Neha using jules.  I really would have liked a polish upgrade but just couldn't justify that extra expense this month.  Hopefully we can get the other colors later.
> 
> I just realized I still haven't tried my plie wand.  I've gotten so used to painting my own nails now and feel like I have a method down.  I keep thinking the wand feels like a hassle with different lids, brushes to clean, etc.  But, I need to try it since it's been sitting out for months now.


It took me forEVER to try the plie wand but when I finally did I really liked it. Especially when I'm doing my toes. I actually didn't realize how much I enjoyed it and how helpful it was until a few days ago when I was rushing and didn't bring it out and couldn't figure out how I was so messy again! It's a great tool to play with and it is very very handy!


----------



## bluegnu (Jul 21, 2014)

I personally went with Boho Glam (India, Waleska) with the Smoky Taupe Shimmer eyeliner and added on Joyce. I have been feeling like I have too many blues and greens but I think that's because I love them so much, so I went with it! Plus I need a new red like crazy so I caved with Joyce. The "lava red shimmer" description sounds amazing. Hoping for minimal disappointment!

People keep posting likes/dislikes about Julep. I've only been subscribed for about 5 months and although I feel like I'm wasting money a lot, I also get so excited when the 20th comes around and I get to make decisions. I would never purchase this many polishes at the drugstore because I am too indecisive. I like being "forced" to decide what colors to order because it expands my polish collection and is making me more creative with my nails. Weird I guess, but true. (It's only been a year or two since I started polishing my nails, usually just did toes)


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 21, 2014)

I skipped. The colors didn't do anything for me.


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jul 21, 2014)

I went with the Beauty Trailblazers. I've been wanting to try the Bare Face Cleansing Oil and I wanted Queen Anne.  Last month I went with the full upgrade for the first time ever.  Do you ladies know how many Jules we receive for the upgrade?  I tried searching for it on the website but I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 22, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I am getting Waleska, Tammi, Katie, and Kirti as my free add-on with Jules. * I thought this would be my last month for a pre-paid box but I guess I actually get 1 more after this, so that's good! * I do like this months colors a lot. Even though the colors themselves are standard rainbow-ish shades I think the finishes are pretty fun. I am passing on the eyeliner - I already have tons and I wasn't impressed with their dual-ended eyeliner which fades on me after a few hours.


I thought this was my last month on my three month sub, but my account also says I will have 1 prepaid month left. I guess the intro box doesn't count as one of the three months after all. Once my prepaid months are up, I will cancel my subscription. I can always resubscribe if I really love a particular collection.

This month's collection looks pretty good to me. I chose the polish lovers upgrade. I'm not sure if I'll actually get it. I like about half the polishes this month and my little sister likes the other half. She's been saving her birthday money and she really wants some julep polishes. Good thing I have three more days to make a decision.


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 22, 2014)

Haven't seen a lot of people talk about the Bombshell box so I am adding my 2 cents. I am actually getting a box this month! Not that I need it but the Bombshell box looks pretty. Sure I could wait a couple of months and get these polishes for $4 each but I feel a little splurgy. I am picking the rich brown gel liner. 

Bombshell box comes with:


*Neha (Bombshell)*: Sari magenta shimmer
*Tazeen (Bombshell)*: Full-coverage Bollywood gold glitter
No add ons for me. Also excited to be getting some Jules with my purchase. I buy a lot of Julep but purchases don't count towards earning Jules darn it.


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 22, 2014)

jennyloo said:


> I went with the Beauty Trailblazers. I've been wanting to try the Bare Face Cleansing Oil and I wanted Queen Anne.  Last month I went with the full upgrade for the first time ever.  Do you ladies know how many Jules we receive for the upgrade?  I tried searching for it on the website but I can't seem to find anything.


Let me know what you think of the Face Oil. I got a few months ago and really only use it in the shower to remove a lot of make up. Then I follow it with a regular face wash to remove the oily residue. It really does break up makeup but I really can't use it on its' own.


----------



## rainpetal (Jul 22, 2014)

Slightly OT but for the ladies who use the Bare Face Oil, do you use it both morning and night, or just at night to when taking off makeup and such?  If you only use it at night, what do you do in the morning?

As to my box, I'm taking Boho Glam with the plum liner and adding on the Classic with a Twist Box (stuck with the black liner for this one), Joyce, and Neha.  I am using Jules to cover one box and one add-on polish, so I'm basically getting everything buy 1 get 1 free.

I have had some serious issues with Julep lately, especially with my June box and a secret store order issue, but I can't seem to quit.  Even though I have plenty of colors and should really stop buying, I'm still hooked.


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 22, 2014)

I convinced myself to skip. I realized that all I was really excited about was the add-on plie mini brush and dot tool. They've been sold out when I tried to order them before. But it's only $8 in the store.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 22, 2014)

rainpetal said:


> Slightly OT but for the ladies who use the Bare Face Oil, do you use it both morning and night, or just at night to when taking off makeup and such?  If you only use it at night, what do you do in the morning?
> 
> As to my box, I'm taking Boho Glam with the plum liner and adding on the Classic with a Twist Box (stuck with the black liner for this one), Joyce, and Neha.  I am using Jules to cover one box and one add-on polish, so I'm basically getting everything buy 1 get 1 free.
> 
> I have had some serious issues with Julep lately, especially with my June box and a secret store order issue, but I can't seem to quit.  Even though I have plenty of colors and should really stop buying, I'm still hooked.


I've been using the Bare Face oil for quite some time now and my dry skin loves it.  I use it both morning and night.  In the morning, I sometimes just use it alone and then put moisturizer and/or serum on, but sometimes I will follow up with another cleanser if I feel my skin needs it (more often than not, I just use the oil).  At night, I use it right after I use a makeup wipe for my makeup, and its great for taking off any left over makeup, especially eye makeup.  I don't usually follow it up with another cleanser at night.  Hope that helps!


----------



## sylarana (Jul 22, 2014)

I ended up dropping Katie .. I have Kessie which is a metallic orchid. It looks a bit darker compared to their swatches, but they are so often wrong. I'd rather wait to see how it turns out.

So, India and Kirti for me and the taupe eyeliner. Not sure if I should keep those or skip. I don't have an eyeliner in that color (if accurate), but do I need one??


----------



## mollybb (Jul 22, 2014)

I love the colors this month, but I'm really frustrated with everything being sold out. I thought the whole point of not allowing skips was to resolve stock issues? Right now I have a customizable box with Katie, Avni and the taupe eye liner, plus Sushmita and Weleska as add-ons. I would love to add on India as well and then get the surprise for three add-ons, but it looks like that isn't going to happen. If I can't get India I'll probably drop the eye liner and just get one add-on with Jules. It seems like Julep is missing out on a lot of money from Mavens this month by not having enough stock!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 22, 2014)

I plan to use my free polish code on Katie (assuming I don't get the peridot birthstone).  For anyone that still has their free polish codes from the very last month they issued them, as a reminder they expire August 31st.


----------



## mollybb (Jul 22, 2014)

It looks like the boxes are back in stock now!


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 22, 2014)

Got an email saying with a 10 dollar purchase, you can get your namesake polish for free. Code is THATSME.


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 22, 2014)

rainpetal said:


> Slightly OT but for the ladies who use the Bare Face Oil, do you use it both morning and night, or just at night to when taking off makeup and such?  If you only use it at night, what do you do in the morning?
> 
> As to my box, I'm taking Boho Glam with the plum liner and adding on the Classic with a Twist Box (stuck with the black liner for this one), Joyce, and Neha.  I am using Jules to cover one box and one add-on polish, so I'm basically getting everything buy 1 get 1 free.
> 
> I have had some serious issues with Julep lately, especially with my June box and a secret store order issue, but I can't seem to quit.  Even though I have plenty of colors and should really stop buying, I'm still hooked.


I just got it a few weeks ago and I've used it a few times.  It didn't remove all of my eye makeup which kind of annoyed me...I never feel fully clean unless a face wash removes eye makeup too.  It does smell really great and leaves my face feeling soft.

I only use it at night to remove makeup, and if I don't use the oil I use 100% pure olive oil soap.  In the morning I just splash with cold water so as not to strip my face of its natural oils.  I find a more natural approach keeps my skin clear and soft.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 22, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Got an email saying with a 10 dollar purchase, you can get your namesake polish for free. Code is THATSME.


Too bad they don't have a polish named Claudia. Closest they have is Claudette.


----------



## Jacksoki (Jul 22, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> Too bad they don't have a polish named Claudia. Closest they have is Claudette.


They have both a Kim and a Kimberly.... too bad I don't like either of them! I'm hoping for a bright and happy Kimmi or Kimmy at some point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

---

Edited: And it looks like both of those colors are gone, gone, gone from Julep's site. Probably why I didn't get the e-mail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 22, 2014)

Jacksoki said:


> They have both a Kim and a Kimberly.... too bad I don't like either of them! I'm hoping for a bright and happy Kimmi or Kimmy at some point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ---
> 
> Edited: And it looks like both of those colors are gone, gone, gone from Julep's site. Probably why I didn't get the e-mail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It works on any name. I tried it on Aretha and Bailey, neither one is my name. Didn't go all the way thru checkout but it applied.


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 22, 2014)

mollybb said:


> It looks like the boxes are back in stock now!


Thanks for the heads up!  I wound up doing the Polish Upgrade.  I don't have many polishes similar to any of those colors and all of them together look gorgeous.  I have something similar to Neha, the deep pink shimmer, but I love that color for my toes.  My boss gave me a surprise bonus so I splurged on tickets to Jurassic 5, Interpol, and this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's to hoping that the formulas are good...the last time I did a Polish Upgrade was April with the Vivid collection, with all the sheers and chromes.  The formulas were so disappointing so I'm really hoping these are better.


----------



## Jacksoki (Jul 22, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> It works on any name. I tried it on Aretha and Bailey, neither one is my name. Didn't go all the way thru checkout but it applied.


Thanks for testing!!


----------



## yunii (Jul 23, 2014)

What happened to the Jules items on their website.  I remember I used to be able to purchase with Jules in one of the section on their website.. is it gone?


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 23, 2014)

yunii said:


> What happened to the Jules items on their website.  I remember I used to be able to purchase with Jules in one of the section on their website.. is it gone?


Interesting. I don't see it either.


----------



## mgarcia (Jul 23, 2014)

I was looking for it last week and noticed it wasn't there.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 23, 2014)

The Jule Box section is gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I actually used some of my Jules to buy things for my Midsummer fairy goddaughter, so that was a really handy category.  I guess now we'll only be able to use Jules on stuff from the monthly boxes?

I decided to get 2 boxes this month.  On my older account, I got the Mani-versary box -- I wanted Queen Ann, love that cuticle serum and haven't tried the TaDa drops yet.  I have the clean-up tool, but figure it would be a nice gift to include in Secret Santa (or back-up).  Also got Joyce, Avni and Neha as add-ons.  I'd rather pay a bit more and get what I know I want than wait for them to show up in mystery bags or have to place a separate order for them later.

In the second box, which I got in that crazy glitch that is apparently FOUR (not three) boxes for $18(!), I went with Boho Glam, but swapped out the eye liner for the cuticle oil and added on Sushmita.  I'm not crazy about any of Julep's make-up and I use that oil about 3 times a day -- the bottles go fast.

As I look at it, I'm paying around $50 for 7 polishes, 2 cuticle products, the drying drops and the tool, so I'm happy.

Since I can skip on the older box, I may just keep it for months like this one when I want 2 boxes worth of stuff, but not the polish upgrade.  I'm thinking I will get another 3 months on my second box when my current sub expires next month, keeping a "swappable" option for $20 a month.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2014)

They removed references to using points on selected items in the store from the FAQ:


----------



## yunii (Jul 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> They removed references to using points on selected items in the store from the FAQ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm.. when will Julep learn that when they changes things without notification ahead of time, it discourages a lot of their customers to buy from them again. 

I for one that use to spend over $100 each month on Julep have reduced to just the monthly box, and use all my money on Memebox instead.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 23, 2014)

It really seems like they are up to something with the Jules/slowly getting rid of them or something.  First the change for referrals, and now getting rid of the Jule box section.

On a side note, I'm 3 days into waiting for a response to my email with the subject line of "Moldy Product" lol.  I went to open my hand and cuticle stick that came in the Spring Break mystery box last month and it was covered in furry mold.  I don't really know what/if anything they'll do about it but I definitely wanted to email them about it (with pictures) to let them know.  Says it has a 2 year shelf life....


----------



## acostakk (Jul 23, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> It really seems like they are up to something with the Jules/slowly getting rid of them or something.  First the change for referrals, and now getting rid of the Jule box section.
> 
> On a side note, I'm 3 days into waiting for a response to my email with the subject line of "Moldy Product" lol.  I went to open my hand and cuticle stick that came in the Spring Break mystery box last month and it was covered in furry mold.  I don't really know what/if anything they'll do about it but I definitely wanted to email them about it (with pictures) to let them know.  Says it has a 2 year shelf life....


Ew!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh in case anyone missed it, Julep has said Queen Anne will be in the Secret Store at add on price. 

Also, I seem to remember when Julep took away skips, and got rid of their mani contest they used to have, and other fun things, that they promised good changes were coming. Well so far, I think they haven't made good on that promise. It's been 6 months since these changes, and I don't think anyone could argue that things are better with no skips for new people. Product is running out of stock within a few hours, and their subscriber base is turning into a revolving door.


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 23, 2014)

I am thinking of skipping!!!!! Don't know how to decide. I have about 100 polishes and don't really need another eyeliner. What to do????


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh in case anyone missed it, Julep has said Queen Anne will be in the Secret Store at add on price.
> 
> Also, I seem to remember when Julep took away skips, and got rid of their mani contest they used to have, and other fun things, that they promised good changes were coming. Well so far, I think they haven't made good on that promise. It's been 6 months since these changes, and I don't think anyone could argue that things are better with no skips for new people. Product is running out of stock within a few hours, and their subscriber base is turning into a revolving door.


Good point.  I feel like I've been waiting for some new perks to roll out, but nothing that excites me has come along.

They did customization, which seems to be going over well (happiness-wise, NOT stock-wise).  And they added the get 3 add-ons bonus gift, but honestly I have never once gotten 3 add-ons.  Anything else?  I guess they've been doing that vote on what product you want in the secret store thing every month and opening the secret store to everyone but those are not what I would call a perk since it is not an incentive for doing something.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok, here's a MAJOR perk!! Ding dong DHL is dead!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 23, 2014)

I saw that and my first thought was, "oh good, now it will take longer for west coast people to get their boxes now" as they ship from Ohio. I don't know if that's really a better solution in my opinion. Especially if they choose to use UPS which is notoriously slow from east coast to west coast.


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 23, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Ok, here's a MAJOR perk!! Ding dong DHL is dead!!


Oh, that is awesome!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I saw that and my first thought was, "oh good, now it will take longer for west coast people to get their boxes now" as they ship from Ohio. I don't know if that's really a better solution in my opinion. Especially if they choose to use UPS which is notoriously slow from east coast to west coast.


If it's UPS, it's at least a week from Ohio to the West Coast, longer if they're using UPS-MI. Maybe they're going back to USPS. But I somehow doubt it. One can hope, right?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 23, 2014)

This whole change came about because of a petition people sent about getting rid of DHL, and I don't think that the people making the petition really thought through the whole part that changing their shipping means that some will maybe get their boxes faster, but some will be slower. I can't wait to hear the drama that will arise when people on the west coast realize that their boxes will now take a week or more to get there.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Well I'm sure no matter where they put it, people would still complain.  Perhaps it's the most central location for their customer base.  Either way, I take it as an improvement.  My boxes have always taken 2 weeks, so if drops to 1 week, I will be ecstatic.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 23, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Well I'm sure no matter where they put it, people would still complain.  Perhaps it's the most central location for their customer base.  Either way, I take it as an improvement.  My boxes have always taken 2 weeks, so if drops to 1 week, I will be ecstatic.


That is nice, but my point is for someone who receives their box within a couple days, to go to over a week, is not really the right change either. It's basically just flipping it so people who were waiting a while, wait less, and people who weren't, are waiting longer. I can hope they will still be shipping out from Seattle as well, but the post doesn't make it seem like that.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> It really seems like they are up to something with the Jules/slowly getting rid of them or something.  First the change for referrals, and now getting rid of the Jule box section.
> 
> On a side note, I'm 3 days into waiting for a response to my email with the subject line of "Moldy Product" lol.  I went to open my hand and cuticle stick that came in the Spring Break mystery box last month and it was covered in furry mold.  I don't really know what/if anything they'll do about it but I definitely wanted to email them about it (with pictures) to let them know.  Says it has a 2 year shelf life....


Ick -- I have mine here at work still in the box, and just checked.  Luckily, I'm mold-free but you'd really think they'd jump right on an email with that subject, wouldn't you?


----------



## sylarana (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure shipping from Ohio to CA will be at least as slow as DHL from Seattle .. Unless they go by air. No matter who they use. So, for me it still doesn't come close to the 2-3 days it used to be ..

My biggest problem with the slow shipping is that I used to have my box before the secret shop. Now, I don't which makes it less likely that I buy there. Which is really not my problem in the end as I have way more polish than I need ... o


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

The person who filled the Attorney General's claim with Julep just posted this:



> As you may or may not remember I filed a complaint with the WA Attorney Generals office in regards to Juleps customer service and poor shipping standards. I got a response. Julep will be switching to FedEx smart post in September, an online cancel feature will be added to the website by the end of the summer. They admitted to the attorney general that there customer service has been shitty due to the overwhelming growth and that their shipping has been less than par. That they acknowledge that they hid the skip feature on the website and have it in a more obvious spot. In addition they have hired a new person to take over customer service operations and have opened the OH facility.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok. I can never remember... do I have to pick my box by tonight at midnight (2ish hours) or tomorrow night?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ok. I can never remember... do I have to pick my box by tonight at midnight (2ish hours) or tomorrow night?


Tomorrow!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Good point.  I feel like I've been waiting for some new perks to roll out, but nothing that excites me has come along.
> 
> They did customization, which seems to be going over well (happiness-wise, NOT stock-wise).  And they added the get 3 add-ons bonus gift, but honestly I have never once gotten 3 add-ons.  Anything else?  I guess they've been doing that vote on what product you want in the secret store thing every month and opening the secret store to everyone but those are not what I would call a perk since it is not an incentive for doing something.


*Anytime there have been 3 items I wanted to add-on, I end up upgrading because it's a better value. Then again, I'm not much for buying anything other than their polishes. lol*



Kelly Silva said:


> The person who filled the Attorney General's claim with Julep just posted this:


*Hiding the skip option in a drop down menu is a more obvious location? LOLWUT? XD*


----------



## sylarana (Jul 24, 2014)

Smartpost from Ohio is likely much worse than DHL from Seattle for anyone on the west coast. Can't see how that is supposed to improve anything except for people living within or very close to Ohio ...


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> This whole change came about because of a petition people sent about getting rid of DHL, and I don't think that the people making the petition really thought through the whole part that changing their shipping means that some will maybe get their boxes faster, but some will be slower. I can't wait to hear the drama that will arise when people on the west coast realize that their boxes will now take a week or more to get there.





sylarana said:


> Smartpost from Ohio is likely much worse than DHL from Seattle for anyone on the west coast. Can't see how that is supposed to improve anything except for people living within or very close to Ohio ...


Yep, definitely not expecting to get my packages any faster in Phoenix this way.  

At least I'm taking a couple more boxes and calling it quits.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 24, 2014)

sylarana said:


> Smartpost from Ohio is likely much worse than DHL from Seattle for anyone on the west coast. Can't see how that is supposed to improve anything except for people living within or very close to Ohio ...


Thinkgeek uses Smartpost and ships from Ohio. It usually takes a week and a half to get to the West Coast, so while the shift from DHL is an improvement, what they switched to is just as bad. During the summer it may not seem as slow, but when it gets closer to any Major Holiday, Smartpost turns into Snail Express as those packages are the lowest priority for movement.


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok Julep finally responded to my email about the Jules section on Julep.com. Basically, they didn't answer my question, ignored it and told me I can use my jules during the 20-24 window. I am kind of upset that they can't just admit they removed it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 24, 2014)

I have never gotten any non-expedited packages from subs/retailers in 2-3 days so I guess I did not know that was even an expectation people had.  I'm just going to see how it goes this month before complaining.  I really don't believe anything can be worse than DHL.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I have never gotten any non-expedited packages from subs/retailers in 2-3 days so I guess I did not know that was even an expectation people had.  I'm just going to see how it goes this month before complaining.  I really don't believe anything can be worse than DHL.


When they were shipping the sub boxes USPS First Class I typically received mine 2-3 days after it was mailed from New Jersey to the West Coast.


----------



## sylarana (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't have a certain expectation or am complaining about the situation. I just miss the days when they shipped USPS from Seattle which takes 2 days .. so that used to be wonderful.

Smartpost from Gilroy to here (about an hour away) takes 3-5 days .. if I extrapolate that to Ohio, my guess would be roughly 2-3 months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

A central distribution center is a smart move even if I will be at a disadvantage now. Hoping for more free Jules to sweeten the deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mollybb (Jul 24, 2014)

misstrix said:


> *Hiding the skip option in a drop down menu is a more obvious location? LOLWUT? XD*


Well it's better than where they had it last month at least?

I miss when Julep shipped everything USPS. I would get my orders in 2-3 days, before I even started looking for them. Now it seems to take at least 10 business days, and I'm on the west coast. At least Fedex has to be faster than that (I hope).


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm glad that Julep listened to their customers and is trying to improve their shipping. Hopefully people will start getting their boxes a lot quicker now.

If I recall correctly Express ships from Ohio and uses Fedex SmartPost. I usually get my orders with in a week sometimes quicker. The thing I hate about DHL is that my packages always sit in their Phoenix warehouse for 2-4 days. With fedex I always get my packages the next day after they arrive in Phoenix.


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

Okay... I am a little concern about the 3 month sub..

I talked to the customer service person name, Mary, she told me even though I signed up for the 3 months using the code and pay the $16 something. Only my July box was covered and I will be charged for August again since $16 won't even cover one box.

Please advise if they can do that. Even though When I signed up using the code, it clearly stated it was 3 months for $16 something.


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

Yup they did it.. They cancel my 3 months and is asking me to pay for my august box.. Even though my print screen this morning say I pay for it already and i still have one month prepaid box


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

Where can I complaint


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Good point.  I feel like I've been waiting for some new perks to roll out, but nothing that excites me has come along.
> 
> They did customization, which seems to be going over well (happiness-wise, NOT stock-wise).  And they added the get 3 add-ons bonus gift, but honestly I have never once gotten 3 add-ons.  Anything else?  I guess they've been doing that vote on what product you want in the secret store thing every month and opening the secret store to everyone but those are not what I would call a perk since it is not an incentive for doing something.


They did add on the bonus gift if you do three add on's.  But then they raised the price of the add on's to equal the cost of a 4th add on... so the bonus isn't really free, lol.  You're paying for it with the price increase.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 24, 2014)

@@yunii Where did you see they cancelled your 3 month sub? I signed up for the 3 months for $16 as well. If I get charged I'm going to report the charges as fraudulent with my credit card.


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> @@yunii Where did you see they cancelled your 3 month sub? I signed up for the 3 months for $16 as well. If I get charged I'm going to report the charges as fraudulent with my credit card.


I just got off the phone from them and they stated they they will charge for the august box with the $16 deal


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

It is within my account. I went in to check and there it was.. They charged me and took away the prepaid boxes


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 24, 2014)

yunii said:


> Where can I complaint


Well...  the only thing you can do really, that will produce any results, is to get a charge back to your account you used to pay for it with--because they did not produce what they sold you for that price.  

They are basically saying it was a glitch in the system, and half way in they're not going to honor it anymore.  You have grounds for a charge back though (through your bank or credit company).  

You can (and should) file a formal complaint at BBB.org and the Washington Attorney General against Julep, but it wont really give you anything in return.  It is more of a trail against Julep and warning to others in the future etc.  It gives you an outlet to speak your mind on the issue.  

Unfortunately, in my opinion, the only thing that will make serious changes at Julep at this point is if somebody were to file a class action lawsuit against them.  

For 3 years now they have been pulling the same game, and it is only getting worse.  Nothing changes really, because nobody does anything about it as a customer.  It is a form of gambled intimidation from Julep, and they're winning so far.  They know it is challenging, time consuming, and a pain to take legal action.  They just keep taking advantage of customers.


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

I pay for a julep gift card.


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

if they aren't going to honor what is stated in an invoice, they are the worst company out there. After my main account sub is over, I am done with this horrible company.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Well...  the only thing you can do really, that will produce any results, is to get a charge back to your account you used to pay for it with--because they did not produce what they sold you for that price.
> 
> They are basically saying it was a glitch in the system, and half way in they're not going to honor it anymore.  You have grounds for a charge back though (through your bank or credit company).
> 
> ...


I think the other problem is that people still seem to be giving them money, when they're really unhappy with the service. Until their profits drop significantly, they probably won't make any big changes in our favor.


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

But how can the decide to charge me now for august box when it is clearly stated it is prepaid thus morning. It is BS. I canceled that account and I wish they go out if business because the way they holding up to what is stated in an invoice is just wrong.


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

Whoever used that code needs to double check so they don't get burn.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 24, 2014)

Yep just checked and my account says the same thing. That's ridiculous! And of course it's too late to call and cancel. I'll have to call me credit card company and have them block any future charges from Julep and see what I can do about them not honoring the remaining months in the prepaid sub.


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> Yep just checked and my account says the same thing. That's ridiculous! And of course it's too late to call and cancel. I'll have to call me credit card company and have them block any future charges from Julep and see what I can do about them not honoring the remaining months in the prepaid sub.


Please tell me what you find out regarding the honoring thing.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I have never gotten any non-expedited packages from subs/retailers in 2-3 days so I guess I did not know that was even an expectation people had.  I'm just going to see how it goes this month before complaining.  I really don't believe anything can be worse than DHL.


They used to ship via USPS, so those on the west coast got their boxes within 2-3 days usually.  Middle got theirs usually in 3-4 days, east coast within the week.  Of course not everybody, but on average.  

Then the Post Office no longer could send nail polish was the claim.  But it can,, it just has to go by ground and have a certain sticker on it.  Every other company sends it by post office still.  Julep thought it'd be cheaper to use DHL, so they switched.  All these major changes happened when they got the huge investment deal.  It quit being about what's best for the customer/still makes sense for the company, and changed to what's the cheapest for the company route/screw the customers.  

Smartpost isn't worse than DHL, but they are just as bad.  Birchbox switched to FedEx Smartpost a few months back, and the complaints got worse than before with UPS Innovations, but at least they didn't go DHL.  All these companies are basically the same, they work the same.  It gets loaded into a hub, it sits until the hub is full, then it goes on a crazy route that makes no sense to us, but supposedly saves gas etc for them... it gets to the final hub and sits, finally gets transferred to the post office.. it gets sorted at post office and delivered.  

Julep has always claimed since the switch that this third party shipping is faster/better than ground shipping by the post office (but it isn't usually).


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think the other problem is that people still seem to be giving them money, when they're really unhappy with the service. Until their profits drop significantly, they probably won't make any big changes in our favor.


Yep, and I'm guilty of this myself.  Until now that is.  Everybody who's just skipping month after month, guilty.  Buys from sales, guilty, lol.  

That is why they keep changing and getting rid of incentives.  All the older mavens can't use half of the value/incentives they signed up for... they are trying to get rid of us because we keep skipping most months--because we know there will be better sale deals etc and will wait to buy exactly what we want, vs paying for stuff we don't want just to get one thing.  Some do, but it seems like a lot of us are "done" with Julep most of the time until they blow us out of the water one month.  The new members can't skip (in theory), and gives them a guaranteed income each month, so those are the ones they want. 

We have to stop giving them money like you said.  Their will always be new people who'll get suckered in, especially if us older members don't spread the word on how things really are.  I think a good portion of older members are still holding out a glimmer of hope it'll go back to awesome like it used to be, ya know?  But once a company gets a taste of huge investment deals, and other people have a say more than the company in reality.. it never goes back like it used to.  The greed is too strong.  They claim improvements, but I don't really feel anything that has changed has produced something better.  I'm sure others will have differing opinions, but this is mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 24, 2014)

yunii said:


> But how can the decide to charge me now for august box when it is clearly stated it is prepaid thus morning. It is BS. I canceled that account and I wish they go out if business because the way they holding up to what is stated in an invoice is just wrong.


They can get away with it, because technically in their terms and conditions agreement you signed up to, it says they have the right to cancel, change, etc any portion of the subscription.  

So they can take the purchased offer back, they can charge you for August etc.  But as a consumer, you have the right to go to your bank or credit card company (whichever you used to pay), and get a charge back, because they didn't give you what you agreed to buy.  You also have the right to call your payment company and request no further charges be allowed by Julep at any time, because they changed the agreed upon purchase/subscription and you did not agree to be charged further.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2014)

Honestly, I think I'm at the point where I'm holding out for two good months (I have 4300 right now) so I can use my points on boxes and be done with Julep.  I was seriously *just* thinking about giving up on using them on boxes and instead using them on store items a few days ago, and then they yanked that option.  On top of Rainbow Honey being much more my polish style (so now I have a full-sized subscription with them), I've developed an extreme fondness for indie pigments and now have now one but *three* subs for those (crossing my fingers that I can get in on a certain fourth one that may or may not be starting in a couple of weeks), so I clearly have plenty of places to spend my money.


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> They can get away with it, because technically in their terms and conditions agreement you signed up to, it says they have the right to cancel, change, etc any portion of the subscription.
> 
> So they can take the purchased offer back, they can charge you for August etc. But as a consumer, you have the right to go to your bank or credit card company (whichever you used to pay), and get a charge back, because they didn't give you what you agreed to buy. You also have the right to call your payment company and request no further charges be allowed by Julep at any time, because they changed the agreed upon purchase/subscription and you did not agree to be charged further.


The problem is I used a gift cert from a friend for it.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 24, 2014)

Earlier my account didn't say anything about remaining prepaid months but now says I have 1 month left after this month. Under my account it says 59.96 pending not including taxes, Jules or prepaid credits. I'm not really sure what to do. If I wait til I get charged will that be too late? I selected the polish lovers ugrade + 2 add ons so it kinda makes sense.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't know if I would cancel, just skip every month because I pay close attention and would not forget to skip. I also track how much I spend on all boxes, and have noticed a significant drop in my Julep spending. To the point where I bought less than $20 last month, and even less than that this month. I haven't been painting my nails as much either, but when I do, I tend to go for all my non-Julep polishes. I really equate my outlived Julep addiction to a whirlwind romance, and we're pretty much broken up.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 24, 2014)

yunii said:


> The problem is I used a gift cert from a friend for it.


If you used a gift certificate, you can still file claims like I mentioned.  And at least you're not out cold hard cash for the first box.  

They don't have a right to automatically take the deal you bought away in favor of charging you a full priced box, especially without warning. I know that probably sounds conflicting to what I just said earlier about them having a right to change terms etc.. What I mean is, if you used a gift certificate to purchase a 3 month subscription, for the stated price... They don't have a right to cancel that agreement to then charge you another price on your credit card put on file.  If they don't want to honor the agreement, then they need to cancel your account and just not send anymore boxes.

 So whatever company you used on your account you gave them when you signed up (your debit/credit card) is going to be charged for a purchase you didn't authorize.  If I'm reading your posts correctly, I understood that they are going to charge you for an August box in full, which typically happens on the 27/28th of the month.  If that is correct, then get ahold of your bank or credit company that you linked to your Julep account, and tell them they are trying to charge you for purchases you did not agree to and you want all charges by Julep denied.  Financial companies are used to this request they should understand and go forward with it.


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 24, 2014)

yunii said:


> It is within my account. I went in to check and there it was.. They charged me and took away the prepaid boxes


That's terrible... I have that deal too and so far it's still showing I have 1 more month of prepaid boxes.  Just in case I switched my card from my debit card to my Citibank credit card so it'll be easier to dispute the charge if they do indeed charge me full price this month.  I'm willing to spend $25 on the Polish Upgrade but not $45.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 24, 2014)

prettylights said:


> That's terrible... I have that deal too and so far it's still showing I have 1 more month of prepaid boxes. Just in case I switched my card from my debit card to my Citibank credit card so it'll be easier to dispute the charge if they do indeed charge me full price this month. I'm willing to spend $25 on the Polish Upgrade but not $45.


The problem is it would be $85. Since it's technically a renewal of the 3 month prepaid sub.


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 24, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> The problem is it would be $85. Since it's technically a renewal of the 3 month prepaid sub.


You're completely right, didn't even think of it that way.  I wonder how this is all going to turn out.

I know the coupon was a ridiculously good deal but I believe they should honor it for the 3 months since it was their mistake.  If they aren't they need to send an email to at least let people know their card will be charged possibly another $60 this month.  I'm happy I switched it to a different card, credit cards are better with charge disputes than debit cards and if they do charge me for another 3 month prepaid I'm definitely disputing it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

Reminder for everyone! Tonight is the last night of the selection window, make your choices or skips by tonight!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 25, 2014)

I hope there is something good in the secret store. I am just waiting to be amazed.


----------



## cari12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Why would it be renewed this month? The glitch was for a 3 month sub, not counting the welcome box that's July, August, and September. I still have it listed as one more prepaid box on my account after this. If they were going to bill again for another 3 months it wouldn't be until possibly next month but maybe even September 27th for the Oct box. At least that's how I understood it.

I know that we technically weren't supposed to get the 3 month sub at that price but they've known this glitch happened for a couple months and to just now be "oh by the way we are charging you more" seems crazy. They could've cancelled the orders or sent an email saying there was a glitch if you'd like to keep your sub we need to bill the remainder. Not just slyly charge more 2 months into the 3 month period.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't have any charges yet and it appears that my Jules are still crediting my add on. I think I will try to switch my card to a visa gift card I have with like $3 on it just in case.


----------



## yunii (Jul 25, 2014)

cari12 said:


> Why would it be renewed this month? The glitch was for a 3 month sub, not counting the welcome box that's July, August, and September. I still have it listed as one more prepaid box on my account after this. If they were going to bill again for another 3 months it wouldn't be until possibly next month but maybe even September 27th for the Oct box. At least that's how I understood it.
> 
> I know that we technically weren't supposed to get the 3 month sub at that price but they've known this glitch happened for a couple months and to just now be "oh by the way we are charging you more" seems crazy. They could've cancelled the orders or sent an email saying there was a glitch if you'd like to keep your sub we need to bill the remainder. Not just slyly charge more 2 months into the 3 month period.


I know it isn't suppose to happen but it did for me. I still have the print screen from yesterday morning that stated that I have 1 prepaid after this month. However, by evening (EST Time zone so they are still open) when I go into edit my box section it stated that prepaid is gone and I had to pay for the August box. I called the CS and they told me that the $16 only cover one month, and I already got the welcome back and first month. I explained to them about the print screen and invoice but they aren't going to honor it. I am disappointed because if i didn't check my account, I would of been billed. So I canceled my second account (the one that send nail polish to my USA home) with them.  I am over with Julep as soon as my main (Canada home) 6 months gift sub is over with them. Specially when they aren't even allowing my main account to use my 8500 Jules.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 25, 2014)

I really, really, really hate the fact that we don't see an actual "invoice" for monthly boxes anymore.  You know, something that says "this is the charge for the box, this is the charge for each add-on, here are your credits, here's what we used Jules for and here's the total we're billing your credit card."

It makes it so hard to figure out what I'm actually paying for.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 25, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I really, really, really hate the fact that we don't see an actual "invoice" for monthly boxes anymore.  You know, something that says "this is the charge for the box, this is the charge for each add-on, here are your credits, here's what we used Jules for and here's the total we're billing your credit card."
> 
> It makes it so hard to figure out what I'm actually paying for.


Yeah, I can't actually tell how my box is being paid for other than that when I go in the app it says my Jules are applied.  Also, in the app my selection window is still open lol. 

I guess I have to wait and see if there's any funny business on the 27th but I did go ahead and change my card to a card with $.17 on it :lol: .  If they aren't going to honor the deal, fine whatever, but I will be sad if they do it and don't say anything because than I would have taken my box on my regular account.


----------



## sylarana (Jul 25, 2014)

Sounds rather shady to me to change a deal in the middle of it. After all, they realized their mistake much earlier ..

I have little knowledge of the laws behind this, but to me if this is a package deal they are changing, they'd have to send an email out to everyone and offer a choice to cancel for a refund as well (incl returning the boxes so far). After all, you guys intended to purchase 3 boxes for $16 .. not 1! Let alone being charged even more.

I never had these kind of issues with Julep, but it doesn't paint a pretty pic of them. I definitely won't be renewing the 3 month deal.


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 25, 2014)

yunii said:


> I know it isn't suppose to happen but it did for me. I still have the print screen from yesterday morning that stated that I have 1 prepaid after this month. However, by evening (EST Time zone so they are still open) when I go into edit my box section it stated that prepaid is gone and I had to pay for the August box. I called the CS and they told me that the $16 only cover one month, and I already got the welcome back and first month. I explained to them about the print screen and invoice but they aren't going to honor it. I am disappointed because if i didn't check my account, I would of been billed. So I canceled my second account (the one that send nail polish to my USA home) with them.  I am over with Julep as soon as my main (Canada home) 6 months gift sub is over with them. Specially when they aren't even allowing my main account to use my 8500 Jules.


That's just bad customer service.  I work for a small company and we bend over backwards to make our customers happy because we know how important referrals/good feedback are.  Julep is losing customers over $20 when all they need to do is honor a coupon that they themselves put out there.  If a store prints an ad with a wrong price 95% of the time they still honor it, same thing here.  They put the coupon code out there and yes it was a mistake but they should have honored it, learned how to avoid it in the future, and moved on.

I don't see them lasting long term with issues like these going on.  Customer service is everything and there are plenty of other subs out there that have great customer service.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 25, 2014)

sylarana said:


> Sounds rather shady to me to change a deal in the middle of it. After all, they realized their mistake much earlier ..
> 
> I have little knowledge of the laws behind this, but to me if this is a package deal they are changing, they'd have to send an email out to everyone and offer a choice to cancel for a refund as well (incl returning the boxes so far). After all, you guys intended to purchase 3 boxes for $16 .. not 1! Let alone being charged even more.
> 
> I never had these kind of issues with Julep, but it doesn't paint a pretty pic of them. I definitely won't be renewing the 3 month deal.


Plus going by their logic, we would have "owed" them money last month, since we already received 2 boxes.  So assuming the first box was an intro box, $16 would not have covered last month either. 

@@yunii did you try calling back at all to see if you could talk to someone else?  I think that CS person is just loony tunes.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 25, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Yeah, I can't actually tell how my box is being paid for other than that when I go in the app it says my Jules are applied.  Also, in the app my selection window is still open lol.
> 
> I guess I have to wait and see if there's any funny business on the 27th but I did go ahead and change my card to a card with $.17 on it :lol: .  If they aren't going to honor the deal, fine whatever, but I will be sad if they do it and don't say anything because than I would have taken my box on my regular account.


That might not be enough to actually reject a charge unless you have a card that specifically will not charge an amount if there isn't enough on the card. I just took a look at their Terms &amp; Conditions out of curiousity, and you might want to as well.

"*Paying By Credit Card*

For your convenience, when you place your first order and become an official member, we will save your credit or debit card information and use it for all future shipments and charges which will automatically be charged to your saved card on the 27th of each month, unless you notify us. If your payment is unsuccessful on the 27th of the month, we will continue to attempt to process payment for your monthly box at our discretion. We accept the following credit cards at this time: American Express, VISA, and MasterCard.* For your convenience and continuous membership benefits as a client, if your payment method reaches its expiration date and you do not edit your credit card information or cancel your account, you authorize us to continue billing that credit card on file including extending the expiration date until we are notified by you or the credit card company that the account is no longer valid.* We encourage you to constantly update your payment method information or cancel your account should you wish to discontinue your membership with us."

And then there's the part regarding chargebacks:

"You must provide and keep us up to date with accurate member information, including your name, address, credit card number and expiration dates. You agree that we may update your information with information your bank or credit card issuer may supply, or other information available to us. All such personal information is subject to the Privacy Policy, incorporated into this Agreement. We are not responsible for any fees or charges that your bank or credit card issuer may apply. *If your credit card issuer reverses a charge to your credit card, we may bill your account directly and seek payment by another method including a mailed statement.*"


----------



## cari12 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm with Lolo. I think you more than likely got a CS rep who didn't know the whole story

After all a few ladies who called right when the glitch happened were told they were cancelling all these subs 2 months ago and that never happened. Julep was more than aware of this, it seems highly unlikely to me that they would wait 2 months to change and charge the rest ESPECIALLY without letting people know first.

I'll watch my acct and see what happens on the 27th though. But I most definitely don't think they will re -bill for another 3 months like someone above said they will. Even if the sub was paid at full price the timing isn't right for that yet.


----------



## yunii (Jul 25, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Plus going by their logic, we would have "owed" them money last month, since we already received 2 boxes.  So assuming the first box was an intro box, $16 would not have covered last month either.
> 
> @@yunii did you try calling back at all to see if you could talk to someone else?  I think that CS person is just loony tunes.


@@Lolo22 I did call back and talk to one more person and she said the same thing.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 25, 2014)

prettylights said:


> That's just bad customer service.  I work for a small company and we bend over backwards to make our customers happy because we know how important referrals/good feedback are.  Julep is losing customers over $20 when all they need to do is honor a coupon that they themselves put out there.  If a store prints an ad with a wrong price 95% of the time they still honor it, same thing here.  They put the coupon code out there and yes it was a mistake but they should have honored it, learned how to avoid it in the future, and moved on.
> 
> I don't see them lasting long term with issues like these going on.  Customer service is everything and there are plenty of other subs out there that have great customer service.


OR -- if they were not going to honor it (because if there was an error in an ad, I've seen stores put notices up saying that and indicating that they aren't going to honor it) -- they should have done something at that time, not 2 months later.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 25, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> That might not be enough to actually reject a charge unless you have a card that specifically will not charge an amount if there isn't enough on the card. I just took a look at their Terms &amp; Conditions out of curiousity, and you might want to as well.
> 
> "*Paying By Credit Card*
> 
> ...


It's a Visa gift card so they can charge it all they want, they aren't going to get more than .17 from it.


----------



## Pixikins (Jul 25, 2014)

saved my receipt page where it says 3 month sub for the promo price, prepping for the worst, hoping for the best but either way after the promo runs out I'm canceling


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 25, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> OR -- if they were not going to honor it (because if there was an error in an ad, I've seen stores put notices up saying that and indicating that they aren't going to honor it) -- they should have done something at that time, not 2 months later.


Yeah I think we all figured if it was going to be cancelled it would have been cancelled before they shipped it out.  I understand it's different now, but a year or so ago when I tried to sign up for a 2nd account they cancelled and refunded it the next day and never shipped anything.

And also, re: the not honoring, yes this happened to me with a really good deal on pizza rolls of all things.  They had a sign up that it was a mistake and did not honor the pricing. :lol:


----------



## Bloodflowergrl (Jul 25, 2014)

I did the 3 month deal too. I can't see anything in my account page....just still processing. I will be ticked if they charge me $$$$. The extra sad thing is I changed my it girl box to the polish upgrade when it became available again. I was willing to pay $25, not more than that. Otherwise I would change the card on file to something else...but this is the first time I was actually planning to pay. I had already decided to cancel when this 3 month deal was up. But I thought it said I had one prepaid box remaining after this current month.

It's weird to "cancel" the deal NOW...but if so, they need to let us know, not just surprise..we are charging you $$$$ now. I would be fine with them canceling the deal. But I can't believe they can just decide not to honor what we signed up for, make up whatever terms they want, and make us pay for it? Without offering us the option of canceling? That is insane to me. Am I really understanding what is going on here?


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh wow!!! I didn't know all this was happening with Julep. I hope it works out for everyone.


----------



## mollybb (Jul 25, 2014)

I also did the three month sub deal and it would be pretty messed up if Julep started charging us now with no notice. They knew about the glitch when it happened, and if they had cancelled my account then I would have been fine, but to wait until 2 months later and change it during a selection window? If I had known they were going to do that I would have chosen different things than I did. When I made my choices it said I had one prepaid month after this one, so that better be the case.


----------



## KatieS131 (Jul 25, 2014)

Did y'all see the FB post on photoshopping skin? Here's a link to the blog:

http://www.julep.com/blog/beauty-truth/?campaign_id=7993620-110316702&amp;utm_source=1550147&amp;utm_medium=OrganicSocial

Basically, they didn't want to be sneaky about photoshopping so they tried to be "obvious" by using the same picture and they did it not only because everyone else is doing it, but they were also in a hurry and didn't want to take people away from their jobs (since they use in-house workers as models). They will still be photoshopping skin because Photoshop is "amazing". 

Honestly, I don't know how I feel about the photoshopping. I get that it's common in business to photoshop, and it is good to have multiple skin tones represented, but it does make everything seem a little sketchy... It also makes me question how much they are photoshopping the polish color since it doesn't really match up in real life. 

Another problem I have with the explanation is that Julep is really bad at explaining things. Why say you're being transparent and honest with your customers but you only bring up the photoshopping when you've been repeatedly called out (for months!) on it?


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 25, 2014)

I called to check on my 3 month prepaid sub. Under my account it says I will be charged 59.96 not including taxes, jules and prepaid credits. I have the polish lovers upgrade plus three add ons and I applied some jules. Josh says that this will be my last month of the prepaid sub and that I should be charged $33 this month. Yesterday I screen shot where it says that my box is paid for this month and I have one month left and I have the invoiced from when I signed up in June. If i get charged more than $33 I will go to my credit company and ask for a chargeback. At this point, I really don't think I will have to. But you never know with Julep. Hopefully my decision to trust them doesn't turn around and bite me in the behind.

Also, I was on hold for 49 minutes! That's just ridiculous, I always thought people who said they were on hold for that long were exaggerating a bit. They really need to hire some more help.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2014)

Uh... They're a *nail polish* company and they don't consider taking accurate photos of their product to be a priority? No. Just... No. You're a *nail polish* company, Julep. Make that one of the job duties. Or hand it over to bloggers who will do it for you.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 25, 2014)

My issue with the photoshopping isn't the skin color, it's that they don't accurately represent their nail polish colors online.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 25, 2014)

I read the article. I don't really care what skin tones they use (or a swatch stick for that matter) I just wish the actual colors would match better. I love the real life photos they post on FB/Instagram but people are SO RUDE I don't blame them for photoshopping the hell out of everything. If they ever reposted one of my manis I would probably cry from reading the comments people make.


----------



## Bloodflowergrl (Jul 25, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I called to check on my 3 month prepaid sub. Under my account it says I will be charged 59.96 not including taxes, jules and prepaid credits. I have the polish lovers upgrade plus three add ons and I applied some jules. Josh says that this will be my last month of the prepaid sub and that I should be charged $33 this month. Yesterday I screen shot where it says that my box is paid for this month and I have one month left and I have the invoiced from when I signed up in June. If i get charged more than $33 I will go to my credit company and ask for a chargeback. At this point, I really don't think I will have to. But you never know with Julep. Hopefully my decision to trust them doesn't turn around and bite me in the behind.
> 
> Also, I was on hold for 49 minutes! That's just ridiculous, I always thought people who said they were on hold for that long were exaggerating a bit. They really need to hire some more help.


What was the explanation for the website saying we have one prepaid month left, but CS told you that you do not?


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 25, 2014)

He couldn't tell me why. He said under my account it shows I only have one month left.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 25, 2014)

To me it seems like the photoshopping article was a way for them to get it out in the open without ever acknowledging that they heavily photoshop the polish colors, which I think is the real problem here. I also think they need to let bloggers do it, I would much prefer a real blogger swatch photo over a Julep photo.


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 25, 2014)

Bloodflowergrl said:


> What was the explanation for the website saying we have one prepaid month left, but CS told you that you do not?


Yes, I'm interested to see about that.

I had 1,000 Jules and decided not to use them on an add-on because it showed I had 1 more month of pre-paid boxes, so I figured I would collect some more Jules for taking the Polish Upgrade this month and use them on a more expensive add-on next month.  Now if I don't have another month coming like it showed I did my Jules are going to go to waste because I am not going to re-sign up for the sub after my 3 month sub is up.

Would have been great to know for a fact this was my last month before I made that decision...


----------



## mollybb (Jul 25, 2014)

I agree with most of you. I don't care if they photoshop skin color or even if my skin tone is always represented, I care about accurate swatches of the polishes. It's always a bit of a guessing game with Julep- is this color going to be darker or lighter in real life? Is it even going to be close?

Last month during the selection window it said I only had one prepaid month left, but this month said the same thing. I would love to get another box, but if this was the last one on that plan I'd really like to know. Seeing it say I had another month left also affected my decision to keep some Jules as well.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 25, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> Did y'all see the FB post on photoshopping skin? Here's a link to the blog:
> 
> http://www.julep.com/blog/beauty-truth/?campaign_id=7993620-110316702&amp;utm_source=1550147&amp;utm_medium=OrganicSocial
> 
> ...


I don't know of another company that I shop with that photoshops people into different skin tones.  They do it for clothes etc, but not the actual person. 

If this is the case as they claim, then why not just take the makeup product photos on one model, and photoshop her different skin tones?  Same thing according to what they're saying.  

To me, this is the same as people doing "Black face".  Plus, the nail polish was applied to a white person's nail, with white skin underneath it.  Photoshopping the skin color of the hand doesn't change that fact, and doesn't produce an accurate color swatch.  Just like you paint a sheer nude nail polish on a white person, then make the hand black, the polish isn't going to be that color in real life.  But I guess Julep doesn't understand that?


----------



## mollybb (Jul 25, 2014)

New promo code! Use 50SHADES to get Stevie for half price: http://www.julep.com/stevie.html

Has anyone tried this color?


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 25, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I read the article. I don't really care what skin tones they use (or a swatch stick for that matter) I just wish the actual colors would match better. I love the real life photos they post on FB/Instagram but people are SO RUDE I don't blame them for photoshopping the hell out of everything. If they ever reposted one of my manis I would probably cry from reading the comments people make.


You know, at this point they'd be better off to use swatch sticks! 

They could use clear swatch sticks, paint all the colors for the month.  Then they can photograph them, and place the images over larger skin tone color boxes with photoshop.  No real nails, no real people photographed.  

Since the nail swatches were done on clear, what you'd see would be pretty accurate over the skin tone boxes.  They could also do more skin tone representations, and have more time because they wouldn't have to sit there photoshopping hands all morning.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 25, 2014)

Julep blog post that says near the bottom that if you spend $50+ in the secret store your next Maven box is free. They will add enough Jules to your account to cover it.

http://www.julep.com/blog/august-secret-store/


----------



## Bloodflowergrl (Jul 25, 2014)

prettylights said:


> Yes, I'm interested to see about that.
> 
> I had 1,000 Jules and decided not to use them on an add-on because it showed I had 1 more month of pre-paid boxes, so I figured I would collect some more Jules for taking the Polish Upgrade this month and use them on a more expensive add-on next month. Now if I don't have another month coming like it showed I did my Jules are going to go to waste because I am not going to re-sign up for the sub after my 3 month sub is up.
> 
> Would have been great to know for a fact this was my last month before I made that decision...


Exactly the same thing I was thinking/doing--going to cash out my Jules with next month since it was supposed to be the last month of the sub according to the website. I will definitely need to know for sure before next month rolls around. No way do I want to be forced to pay for another 3 month sub.


----------



## cari12 (Jul 27, 2014)

Was just billed on my account that had the glitch 3 month sub and was only charged for my add-ons I didn't use Jules for. They didn't charge me the full price of the box or for another 3 month sub.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 27, 2014)

cari12 said:


> Was just billed on my account that had the glitch 3 month sub and was only charged for my add-ons I didn't use Jules for. They didn't charge me the full price of the box or for another 3 month sub.


Same for me. And I was surprised when it said I'd have another month after this one - 3 boxes for $18 was a pretty good deal. Once this box is delivered, I may call CS just to clarify when the initial sub ends, but I was going to keep a 3 month My Maven sub anyway. I kind of like the 2nd sub option.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 27, 2014)

Same for me, I only got charged for what I added on.


----------



## mollybb (Jul 27, 2014)

cari12 said:


> Was just billed on my account that had the glitch 3 month sub and was only charged for my add-ons I didn't use Jules for. They didn't charge me the full price of the box or for another 3 month sub.


Same here.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 27, 2014)

I have no charges from them so I assume my credit and Jules were applied.


----------



## Bloodflowergrl (Jul 28, 2014)

mollybb said:


> Same here.


Same here.

Yes, I am wondering if there's another box after this or not.


----------



## mollybb (Jul 28, 2014)

Bloodflowergrl said:


> Same here.
> 
> Yes, I am wondering if there's another box after this or not.


That's what I want to know. Last month it said I had one prepaid box remaining but this month said the same thing.


----------



## yunii (Jul 28, 2014)

I am glad that no one here (that used the 3 months prepaid thingy) got charged this month. I took someone's advise and filed with BBB.org to request that Julep honor the 3 months prepaid (stated on the invoice) instead of only giving me the Welcome and July box. Hopefully, I will get rest of my prepaid thingy for my USA address account someday. 

Talking about using jules to pay for box. I tried to use Jules to pay for my August box on my Canadian address account but it won't let me. Even though I had over 8000 jules. Anyone had that problem before? This is my first time trying to pay for a box with Jules. Is it because I still have half a year of prepaid gift sub in the account? I email them before the closing date (never responded) and called them on the 25th but they told me they couldn't use my jules for the box and just canceled my box (Even though I told them not to because I want to use up my gift Sub).


----------



## sylarana (Jul 28, 2014)

Generally, they don't let you apply Jules to pay for a box if you have prepaid months left. I don't know if you can use them for add-ons. So, you'd have to wait till the end of the prepaid period before using the Jules.

The only thing that bothers me about that is that with the 3 month prepaid My Maven plan, they well apply the Jules at the beginning of a new pay period and charge you for 2 more months .. so you can't use them without committing to more months. Which is why I asked them to switch me back to the more expensive monthly option. I'll use my Jules in Sept or Oct .. and hopefully won't get charged for more months.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Julep finally responded to my message about the Hand &amp; Cutile stick and said this:

Thank you for reaching out to us. The dots you are seeing are Shea Butter. This is normal and when you start to use the Hand and Cuticle stick this will smooth out and blend in.

Please feel free to contact us if you have any further questions or if there is anything else we can do to assist you. Have a wonderful day!

Can anyone who has this tell me if this is how theirs looks? I think it looks completely disgusting and there is no way I am using it.



Spoiler


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jul 28, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Julep finally responded to my message about the Hand &amp; Cutile stick and said this:
> 
> Thank you for reaching out to us. The dots you are seeing are Shea Butter. This is normal and when you start to use the Hand and Cuticle stick this will smooth out and blend in.
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly the pedi stick they did had a similar thing going on when I opened it.  It smoothed out just fine and there were no issues. (but it was a while ago that I got that)


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jul 28, 2014)

Complete OT but I finally got my Zoya Threedom order today.  I got Bar (sand pixie dust), Dream (dark blue holo) and Gilda and they are all GORGEOUS.


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 28, 2014)

I have not gotten charged yet which kind of worries me.   I switched my card from my debit to a credit card.  Hopefully I typed the numbers in right, but so far no pending charge from Julep has showed up.  If I don't see something tomorrow I'll call Julep and make sure it's all ok.

I also only got charged the upgrade fee, $25, according to my Julep order history, so that's good!  Interested to see if I get another box next month or if this is it.


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 28, 2014)

Sun8shin3 said:


> Complete OT but I finally got my Zoya Threedom order today.  I got Bar (sand pixie dust), Dream (dark blue holo) and Gilda and they are all GORGEOUS.


I ordered Dream too!  I haven't used it yet but I did swatch it and it looks so so beautiful

FYI - I figured this out via playing with swatching: if you have Zoya Aurora and layer it with Zoya Katherine you get Zoya Payton  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have Aurora and Payton so I kinda wish I would have known that in advance, but they are all gorgeous nonetheless.


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 28, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Julep finally responded to my message about the Hand &amp; Cutile stick and said this:
> 
> Thank you for reaching out to us. The dots you are seeing are Shea Butter. This is normal and when you start to use the Hand and Cuticle stick this will smooth out and blend in.
> 
> ...


I'm sure it's just the shea butter separating a bit.   You'll often see this with products with oils, butters or glycerin.  The oil/butter 'sweats' where the surface is exposed to air, meaning that it's separating out from the rest of the product.  It's very common in glycerin soaps.  Every seen those little beads form on a glycerin soap? That's the glycerin sweating out.

If you don't like the way it looks, just wipe it off the top of the stick with a tissue.  But I'm sure it's harmless.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 28, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Julep finally responded to my message about the Hand &amp; Cutile stick and said this:
> 
> Thank you for reaching out to us. The dots you are seeing are Shea Butter. This is normal and when you start to use the Hand and Cuticle stick this will smooth out and blend in.
> 
> ...


I had one of these before when they first released it.  You should be fine, although I know it looks gross right now.  It really is just the moisturizing ingredients in it, it happens with sitting there/temp fluctuations etc.  Shea butter (similar) type solid products tend to get that kind of looking top out of the factory before use starts.  My coconut oil from Trader Joe's looks like that the first time I open the jar too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You're safe!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Good to know it's ok, it's still disgusting looking though. They should put a note on the product page because I did check and there was nothing plus they have some video and it doesn't look like that. I'm still squeamish about it so I think I'll cut the end off. Thanks everyone for the explanation on the Shea butter, I never knew this!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 28, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Good to know it's ok, it's still disgusting looking though. They should put a note on the product page because I did check and there was nothing plus they have some video and it doesn't look like that. I'm still squeamish about it so I think I'll cut the end off. Thanks everyone for the explanation on the Shea butter, I never knew this!


I got a body butter in an ipsy bag that looked like that and it really grossed me out. It was when it was cold out, and when I opened it again when it was warmer, it was smooth and normal looking. But I still think about the way it looked at first and it bothers me!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jul 28, 2014)

Sun8shin3 said:


> Complete OT but I finally got my Zoya Threedom order today. I got Bar (sand pixie dust), Dream (dark blue holo) and Gilda and they are all GORGEOUS.


You are going to love Dream! It just doesn't chip on me and looks stunning. I've been giving it out as gifts because my friends all love how long it lasts.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 29, 2014)

Secret Store is open, could someone do me a huge favor and screen shot everything? It helps me get the links for it all.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 29, 2014)

Secret Store is open! August Birthstone polish is Claudia. I really like it but I'm going to wait for a code to buy it. None of the birthstone polishes have sold out during the secret store, so I hope this one doesn't sell out.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 29, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva I'm working on it. Do you also need the links?

Here's the screen shot of everything in the store.



Spoiler

















edit because some items weren't showing up before.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 29, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> @@Kelly Silva I'm working on it. Do you also need the links?


If you can, I mean no big deal if you can't. I can figure out the links based on the names of the items.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 29, 2014)

@@bonita22 Awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 29, 2014)

Here are the links, I hope i didn't miss any.



Spoiler



http://www.julep.com/secret-store/the-wizard-of-oz-collection.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/august-destination-surprise-1.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/august-destination-surprise-2.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/august-destination-surprise-3.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/shades-of-grey.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/queen-anne.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/claudia-peridot-for-august.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/keep-it-colorful-tee.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/first-class-gift-set.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/without-borders-gift-set.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/all-who-wander-gift-set.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/destination-wedding-gift-set.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/in-good-hands.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/beachfront-mini-collection.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/hot-tropics-mini-collection.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/golden-girl.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/beat-the-heat.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/girl-from-ipanema.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/freshen-up.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/long-haul.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/clean-slate-polish-corrector-pen-2-pack.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/mint-condition-pedi-creme-2-pack.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/o2-duo.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/bare-face-2-pack.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/tatum.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/trina-bombshell.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/lizanne.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/elisa.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/donna-bombshell.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/gunta-boho.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/goldie.html

 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/emerson.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/charlotte.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/hand-model.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/abigail.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/mind-your-mani.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/greta.html

http://www.julep.com/secret-store/kessie.html


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 29, 2014)

Sad that I don't like my birthstone color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the sets are really nice deals though. I wonder why some of the colors have silver caps?


----------



## skyflower (Jul 29, 2014)

Kessie. Radiant orchid duochrome. Is that new? It's pretty but I think I ordered orchid colors in august box!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 29, 2014)

skyflower said:


> Kessie. Radiant orchid duochrome. Is that new? It's pretty but I think I ordered orchid colors in august box!


Yeah I just saw this and am wondering the same thing. It looks gorgeous!


----------



## skuld603 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello! Newbie on the forum but I've been lurking around a lot lol.

I've seen Kessie on the Sephora site but it's marked as limited edition/online only there.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jul 29, 2014)

Did a lot of the stuff in the Secret Store disappear? When I log in, I can only see 35 items, as opposed to the 75 that are in the screenshot someone posted on the last page.

ETA: Never mind, when I changed what it was sorted by, a bunch more stuff appeared. Weird...


----------



## sylarana (Jul 29, 2014)

They had Kessie a few months ago as part of a bonus gift (including the mighty stick and something else) .. free with a $35 purchase or something like that.

I have it, but to me it's much more reddish than e.g. the Rae orchid color. It's nice, but the formula is a bit difficult.


----------



## button6004 (Jul 29, 2014)

I wish I could use my jules for the secret store!


----------



## MadMadamMim (Jul 29, 2014)

This is the first time since I've signed up that I am able to take advantage of their Secret Shop.  I've been researching (longer than I'd like to admit) past mystery boxes.  It seems they're usually $24.99 marked down from around $100.  These 'destination mystery boxes' are $14.99 marked down from $42.  This information leaves me with a couple questions...

1) The $100/$24.99 boxes seem to have multiple polishes and some sort of skin/beauty/nail care product included... is it safe to assume that I will receive _at least_ three nail polishes in the $42/$14.99 boxes?

2) I saw last month someone posted a series of three discount codes-- in your past experience, has anyone posted codes for the secret shop? Read: I seriously have all three mystery boxes in my cart.  Should I wait to snag a code, or are codes not eligible in the secret shop so it doesn't matter?


----------



## shy32 (Jul 29, 2014)

I just tried to add kessie to my bag and it says it is sold out


----------



## AMaas (Jul 29, 2014)

The First Class Gift Set has an incorrect listing for one of the colors.  The images show two green shades, but the color descriptions say this:


*Rita (Bombshell)*: Royal blackcurrant microshimmer
*Holly (Bombshell)*: Opaque, super-pale pink frost
*Taryn (It Girl)*: Deep sea teal holographic glitter
Hmmm...not seeing a pink frost anywhere!


----------



## AMaas (Jul 29, 2014)

Also, did anyone notice that if you spend $50 in the Secret Store this month, your September box is free?  This is what it says under all the product descriptions:

*Get next month’s Maven Box free when you splurge on $50 in the Secret Store!*


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 29, 2014)

ILikeGiants said:


> Did a lot of the stuff in the Secret Store disappear? When I log in, I can only see 35 items, as opposed to the 75 that are in the screenshot someone posted on the last page.
> 
> ETA: Never mind, when I changed what it was sorted by, a bunch more stuff appeared. Weird...


It did the same thing to me too!

I'm kind of thinking of doing the spend $50, get next month free because I only have enough jules for one more month and October's my birthday month so I'd kind of like to get that one free too.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 29, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> @@Kelly Silva I'm working on it. Do you also need the links?
> 
> Here's the screen shot of everything in the store.
> 
> ...


Wow, August is the first birthstone polish I want to buy since January.  

Also, is there a "3" on the cap of the Queen Anne bottle?  Did I miss something?  :wassatt:   Queen Anne looks prettier in the SS photo than I remember in the box photos too.


----------



## kira685 (Jul 29, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Wow, August is the first birthstone polish I want to buy since January.
> 
> Also, is there a "3" on the cap of the Queen Anne bottle?  Did I miss something?  :wassatt:   Queen Anne looks prettier in the SS photo than I remember in the box photos too.


I think it's their 3rd anniversary polish


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 29, 2014)

kira685 said:


> I think it's their 3rd anniversary polish


Oh, thanks.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was obviously confused.  :wacko:


----------



## Margo Julianna (Jul 29, 2014)

MadMadamMim said:


> This is the first time since I've signed up that I am able to take advantage of their Secret Shop.  I've been researching (longer than I'd like to admit) past mystery boxes.  It seems they're usually $24.99 marked down from around $100.  These 'destination mystery boxes' are $14.99 marked down from $42.  This information leaves me with a couple questions...
> 
> 1) The $100/$24.99 boxes seem to have multiple polishes and some sort of skin/beauty/nail care product included... is it safe to assume that I will receive _at least_ three nail polishes in the $42/$14.99 boxes?
> 
> 2) I saw last month someone posted a series of three discount codes-- in your past experience, has anyone posted codes for the secret shop? Read: I seriously have all three mystery boxes in my cart.  Should I wait to snag a code, or are codes not eligible in the secret shop so it doesn't matter?


The mystery boxes offered in the Secret Store are usually 3 polishes, sometimes there is one product or so. Definitely not as much stuff as the $24.99 mystery boxes. Evolution of a Foodie has spoilers from past secret stores I think.

Codes generally don't work for the secret store unless you add non Secret Store items as well. If you add a regular priced polish from outside the secret store and use Polishperk you will get that polish free. Some people have said Perk1020 works as well ($10 off an order of 20 or more) but I think you need to have items from outside the secret store for it to work as well. Hope this helps!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 29, 2014)

MadMadamMim said:


> This is the first time since I've signed up that I am able to take advantage of their Secret Shop.  I've been researching (longer than I'd like to admit) past mystery boxes.  It seems they're usually $24.99 marked down from around $100.  These 'destination mystery boxes' are $14.99 marked down from $42.  This information leaves me with a couple questions...
> 
> 1) The $100/$24.99 boxes seem to have multiple polishes and some sort of skin/beauty/nail care product included... is it safe to assume that I will receive _at least_ three nail polishes in the $42/$14.99 boxes?
> 
> 2) I saw last month someone posted a series of three discount codes-- in your past experience, has anyone posted codes for the secret shop? Read: I seriously have all three mystery boxes in my cart.  Should I wait to snag a code, or are codes not eligible in the secret shop so it doesn't matter?


It will only be 3 polishes and nothing else since $42/3 = $14 (non-maven price for polish).

Sometimes codes work at first but they usually fix them so they wont, so check out asap if you get one to work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 29, 2014)

This happened...




I couldn't pass up the free box deal. That will put me at 6700 Jules! Plus, I've been wanting the manicure set forever and I have also been curious about the Luxe Care Hand Creme and Glycolic Scrub.


----------



## rainpetal (Jul 29, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Sad that I don't like my birthstone color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was thinking the same thing.  Part of me wants to buy it just to have it, but I really, REALLY don't like it.  But then again, I actually hate my birthstone too, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  I frequently say my birthday is September zero just so I can claim sapphire as my birthstone.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2014)

rainpetal said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Part of me wants to buy it just to have it, but I really, REALLY don't like it. But then again, I actually hate my birthstone too, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised. I frequently say my birthday is September zero just so I can claim sapphire as my birthstone.


My birthday is January 21st, so I claim garnet *and* amethyst. Garnet = January. Amethyst = Aquarian. As an added bonus, there is such a thing as *green* garnets. Sometimes you can find an acceptable your-birthstone-here if you dig into alternate colors for it (blue topaz! Uncolored sapphires!).


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm looking forward to my birthstone polish. I love opal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 29, 2014)

rainpetal said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  Part of me wants to buy it just to have it, but I really, REALLY don't like it.  But then again, I actually hate my birthstone too, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  I frequently say my birthday is September zero just so I can claim sapphire as my birthstone.


I hate my namesake's polish (Laura) but I had to get it at the last sale just to have it lol, No way I'm getting this polish though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



meaganola said:


> My birthday is January 21st, so I claim garnet *and* amethyst. Garnet = January. Amethyst = Aquarian. As an added bonus, there is such a thing as *green* garnets. Sometimes you can find an acceptable your-birthstone-here if you dig into alternate colors for it (blue topaz! Uncolored sapphires!).


I don't think there are any variations to Peridot  The other August "birthstone" that you could maybe back fall on (Sardonyx) is even worse lol.

@ I am way excited for that one too!!!!!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 29, 2014)

misstrix said:


> This happened...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Glycolic Scrub.  I just bought a full size recently.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 29, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I'm looking forward to my birthstone polish. I love opal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm October as well. I can't wait to see what they do with Opal.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jul 30, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I ordered Dream too!  I haven't used it yet but I did swatch it and it looks so so beautiful
> 
> FYI - I figured this out via playing with swatching: if you have Zoya Aurora and layer it with Zoya Katherine you get Zoya Payton  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have Aurora and Payton so I kinda wish I would have known that in advance, but they are all gorgeous nonetheless.


I have Aurora - it is so pretty too!  This is a good tip- thanks so much.  I am wearing Gilda today it is gorgeous.  It is a deep pink jelly with purple and pnk (or is it red/coral/orange) shimmer in it.  Not my hand props to Never without polish blog.


----------



## sylarana (Jul 30, 2014)

I love the peridot polish ... so pretty. So, I ended up getting Claudia and the freshenup toolkit and the mask trio ... plus using polishperk I got a non secret store polish for free. Trying to talk myself out of feeling guilty for spending way too much on julep again this month. But, the 2000 additional Jules will give me enough to get either 2 boxes and 1 addon or 1 polish lovers upgrade for free ... after which I'm planning to cancel Julep simply because I have no discipline when it comes to them. Sighs.


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a new sub coupon code if anyone wants it, just PM me.  It expires 7/31 and I'm not going to use it so someone else might as well!


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm kind of tempted to do a secret store order for the $50 to get a box free one month but don't think I'm going to.  I just did a Pinterest board of all my nail polishes so they are easy for me to see all in one place and I've got 285 pins with only a few doubles (top coats over diff polishes or with/without flash).  That's doesn't include the set of 9 on the way from the Polish Upgrade.  I didn't realize I had so many!  I think I need to lay off the polish buying for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pixikins (Jul 30, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I'm kind of tempted to do a secret store order for the $50 to get a box free one month but don't think I'm going to.  I just did a Pinterest board of all my nail polishes so they are easy for me to see all in one place and I've got 285 pins with only a few doubles (top coats over diff polishes or with/without flash).  That's doesn't include the set of 9 on the way from the Polish Upgrade.  I didn't realize I had so many!  I think I need to lay off the polish buying for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's a great idea a to keep track of stuff


----------



## Padawan (Jul 30, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I have a new sub coupon code if anyone wants it, just PM me.  It expires 7/31 and I'm not going to use it so someone else might as well!


I'm sure it's gone by now, but I am still curious, what is a new sub coupon code? A free polish? My sub is over a year old, and I don't recall getting a special coupon code with my first box.


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 31, 2014)

Padawan said:


> I'm sure it's gone by now, but I am still curious, what is a new sub coupon code? A free polish? My sub is over a year old, and I don't recall getting a special coupon code with my first box.


It's the 50% off code you get in your first box.  It's good for everything except for Savvy Deals and Secret Shop but it does work on the 'add-on' items they offer you before you check out.

Edit: No one has PM'd me yet, it's still up for grabs...  It's a one-time use code.


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 31, 2014)

pixikins said:


> That's a great idea a to keep track of stuff


It took a while to get it together but I'm really happy I made it.  It's nice to glance through and see pictures instead of going through each of my swatch wheels.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jul 31, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I'm kind of tempted to do a secret store order for the $50 to get a box free one month but don't think I'm going to.  I just did a Pinterest board of all my nail polishes so they are easy for me to see all in one place and I've got 285 pins with only a few doubles (top coats over diff polishes or with/without flash).  That's doesn't include the set of 9 on the way from the Polish Upgrade.  I didn't realize I had so many!  I think I need to lay off the polish buying for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same and same. I want to take advantage of sales, but I'm getting a little Julep'ed out. By which I mean I just want to sit here and paint my nails and not pay attention to whatever sales or mystery boxes or new polishes are coming out. Julep feels like a needy friend sometimes.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 31, 2014)

My box still has not shipped....lame.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 31, 2014)

Got a shipping notice yesterday. Was surprised to see it was FedEx. Still waffling on the secret store order/promo. I was waiting to get paid and then also stuff I had in my cart kept getting sold out and with each item that had to be replaced, it seemed less and less worth it. The only reason I'm even considering it still is because I'd like to get one more free box during my birthday month.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> My box still has not shipped....lame.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm still waiting on my box to ship as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autopilot (Jul 31, 2014)

No shipping notice here either. Sad to know that my next Ipsybag will be here at least a week before my Julep box.


----------



## KatieS131 (Jul 31, 2014)

I bought Queen Anne from the secret store and several things off my wishlist with the POLISHPERK code and I got shipping notices for both orders...although it looked like they were still using DHL so I didn't even track it yet since I expect it might take a while.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 31, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> I bought Queen Anne from the secret store and several things off my wishlist with the POLISHPERK code and I got shipping notices for both orders...although it looked like they were still using DHL so I didn't even track it yet since I expect it might take a while.


Regular orders are still going to be DHL for now. It's just Maven boxes that are going to be FedEx from now on.


----------



## Jmroberts87 (Jul 31, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I'm still waiting on my box to ship as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I talked with CS Tuesday and they said they shipped boxes out on Monday. I saw that some people got their boxes today on Instagram...hoping mine comes in the next couple days!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 1, 2014)

Decided there was no way I was going to give them $50 considering I should really be on a no buy and the Foot Doctors set, Natalia, and Kessie were all sold out. So instead I just got Queen Anne, Emerson and Abigail. Used a $15 credit so I spent less than $2!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Finally got my shipping notice.  Box is due wed/thurs so that is MUCH faster shipping (for me) but doesn't really matter since it wasn't shipped til the 31st.....Hopefully next month they get them out a little quicker and then I should be able to get my box in under a week! So cool!


----------



## sylarana (Aug 1, 2014)

I still haven't gotten a shipping notice and nothing via reference tracking on FedEx either ...

this time, I'll probably get my secret shop oder first.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Aug 1, 2014)

Any spoilers for what the bonus polishes are for ordering 3 add ons?


----------



## Lumaday (Aug 1, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Finally got my shipping notice.  Box is due wed/thurs so that is MUCH faster shipping (for me) but doesn't really matter since it wasn't shipped til the 31st.....Hopefully next month they get them out a little quicker and then I should be able to get my box in under a week! So cool!


I got mine too, says it'll be here August 5th.

The only month I've had it come in not under a week was last month where it took about a week and a half.  Generally I feel lucky about Julep's shipping.  Maybe it's because I'm in Colorado, which is kind of central, so it's quicker for me?


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 1, 2014)

I received shipping notice two days ago and estimated arrival is Aug 5th. I am on the west coast.


----------



## Jacksoki (Aug 1, 2014)

No shipping notice on my box here.... But my Secret Store order should be here Tuesday.


----------



## sylarana (Aug 1, 2014)

My box was finally initiated .. still waiting for it to ship though!!! Given that it's been 5 business days now, I am truly disappointed this month. Never had a box ship out so late and it's clearly not DHL's fault this time.


----------



## skuld603 (Aug 1, 2014)

How do you ladies track your boxes now? Ever since they changed the site layout it's confused me!

I live in Canada and I'm pretty sure I won't get my box until a bit before the next window opens. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 2, 2014)

I decided to skip buying anything from the Secret Store. For $25, I can just buy the next box. I was hoping it would be a lot items that I just had to have. But that just wasn't the case.


----------



## sylarana (Aug 2, 2014)

My box finally shipped this morning and should arrive next Thu according to Fedex. Which would be similar to the best DHL has ever managed from Seattle to here. So, apart from the fact that it never took them so long to send off one of my boxes, I thin, Fedex will be an improvement even from Ohio. I hope they'll get back to their usual shipping speed soon as well. Though, I probably won't update my credit card which is being replaced atm .. just so I'm not tempted to buy more and they won't charge me anything when using my Jules.

I also just visited their FB page and am a little appalled by the shitstorm going on there. All those people ordering free boxes and complaining about it turning into a subscription ...

I really hope it won't affect the company too much .. they should definitely hire more people for CS .. they simply seem a bit understaffed in that respect, but other than that, I can't believe all the negative views everywhere. Strange.


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 3, 2014)

My box was delivered super quickly this month, it's already at my apt! Too bad I won't be home until Monday to open it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 3, 2014)

skuld603 said:


> How do you ladies track your boxes now? Ever since they changed the site layout it's confused me!
> 
> I live in Canada and I'm pretty sure I won't get my box until a bit before the next window opens. &lt;_&lt;


I was wondering the same thing! This is my last of 3 prepaid months, I cancelled already for next month and I am hoping they didn't somehow "get it confused". I like the product, just on polish overload for the moment!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 3, 2014)

sylarana said:


> My box finally shipped this morning and should arrive next Thu according to Fedex. Which would be similar to the best DHL has ever managed from Seattle to here. So, apart from the fact that it never took them so long to send off one of my boxes, I thin, Fedex will be an improvement even from Ohio. I hope they'll get back to their usual shipping speed soon as well. Though, I probably won't update my credit card which is being replaced atm .. just so I'm not tempted to buy more and they won't charge me anything when using my Jules.
> 
> I also just visited their FB page and am a little appalled by the shitstorm going on there. All those people ordering free boxes and complaining about it turning into a subscription ...
> 
> I really hope it won't affect the company too much .. they should definitely hire more people for CS .. they simply seem a bit understaffed in that respect, but other than that, I can't believe all the negative views everywhere. Strange.


I saw that too and I have to wonder if it's not a campaign against Julep that was hatched on a fb group somewhere. I mean, they always have a few complaints from people who failed to read what they were signing up for but this month is utterly ridiculous! Post after post after post of the same complaints.  :blink:


----------



## meaganola (Aug 3, 2014)

misstrix said:


> I saw that too and I have to wonder if it's not a campaign against Julep that was hatched on a fb group somewhere. I mean, they always have a few complaints from people who failed to read what they were signing up for but this month is utterly ridiculous! Post after post after post of the same complaints.  :blink:


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Lyllis (Aug 3, 2014)

misstrix said:


> I saw that too and I have to wonder if it's not a campaign against Julep that was hatched on a fb group somewhere. I mean, they always have a few complaints from people who failed to read what they were signing up for but this month is utterly ridiculous! Post after post after post of the same complaints.  :blink:


Hm...it does sound kind of coordinated.  People need to get lives.  

I mean, Julep isn't perfect, just like any other company.  They've certainly had customer service issues from time to time, but they've promptly resolved the very few issues I've had.  They seem to be making good steps towards resolving their shipping issues. 

But the accusations on FB seem pretty over the top.  And the accusers sound very young, if they think that a company is going to send them a box full of products that they'd normal sell for about $50, with no strings attached.   I'm sorry, it's not a scam when you fail to read the terms of an offer. 

There's something about FB that brings out the drama....


----------



## skyflower (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm not concerned about the posts regarding customers who didn't read the terms before signing up. I'm concerned about the customers who quit and claim they were charged even after getting the confirmation email! And people not being able to get through to CS, no response to emails and phone calls.

My sis had kessie and did my mani. So gorgeous! I should have picked it up when it was still available in secret store. I hope katie is similar! (The sticker info for kessie says color of the year 2014. I thought rae was color of the year?)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 3, 2014)

New mystery box http://www.julep.com/100-degrees-of-mystery-box.html


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Aug 4, 2014)

That mystery box is actually kind of tempting even though it'll probably turn out to be full of things I already have. All that's stopping me is how long it takes for the boxes to get from Washington to Florida (usually more than 10 business days). I'm moving in less than two weeks, so if I can't trust them to deliver it before next Friday, I won't bother--and I don't want this box enough to pay $15 for quicker shipping.

So anxious to get my Maven box for this month! No tracking email or anything yet, so all I can do is wait and hope it shows up at the door.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm glad that they are doing multiple winner prizes in the boxes again!  I always thought that was really fun.  Not going to take a chance on a no spoiler mystery box though.  The orange color of the product icon is enough to scare me away haha.  

ETA:  Also, my tracking updated to delivery tomorrow!! 2 days early!  That is CRAZY fast shipping.


----------



## chaostheory (Aug 4, 2014)

it looks like my maven box is shipping from Ohio now instead of Seattle via Fedex? So disappointed! I live in Seattle so I used to get my boxes really early. Now I won't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 4, 2014)

Ahhhh my Aug box just got delivered! I must run home ASAP!!! LOL


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 4, 2014)

My Polish Lover's Box is here!!  :lol:  





The colors are gorgeous! Waleska and Sushmita are early favorites and they included Queen Anne even though it wasn't listed as part of the box and I did not order it as an add-on.  :unsure2:  It's really pretty but I think it's a dupe for a CbL I recently acquired. I'll have to swatch them all later and compare.  

Closeups of my faves under the spoiler!



Spoiler






Queen Anne




Sushmita




Waleska (out of focus to show the gold shimmer)


----------



## Lumaday (Aug 4, 2014)

misstrix said:


> My Polish Lover's Box is here!!  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My Polish Upgrade should be coming tomorrow or Wednesday, fingers crossed for tomorrow!  I really hope I get Queen Anne too, looks very pretty.  I just love the shimmers and chromes in this collection.


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 4, 2014)

Got my bombshell box!!! NEHA IS GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm still waiting on a shipment confirmation. I called today and Audrey couldn't really explain why my box hasn't shipped but she said it would ship by Friday. Annoying but I can't do anything about it. She did give me 1000 Jules for the wait, so I'm happy about that. I also asked how many boxes I have left on my prepaid sub and she said the September box will be the last one.

For now, I'm going to try my best to be patient. I got the polish lovers upgrade so I'm really excited to see all the colors in person.


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 5, 2014)

I got my boho glam box on Saturday and wow, India is GORGEOUS


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Aug 5, 2014)

I still haven't gotten a shipment confirmation. I want to call and ask about it but I got that really good 3 months deal so I'm afraid that they might cancel it if I call. @@bonita22, did you get a regular subscription or the deeply discounted one?


----------



## Inscape (Aug 5, 2014)

Just a little advice for anyone that has yet to receive a shipping notice. If you sign up for FedEx Delivery manager, a free service comparable to UPS My Choice (if you're familiar with that), you can see any packages that have been initiated for your address. I haven't received my shipping notice yet but did see my maven box has been shipped through the service.


----------



## skyflower (Aug 5, 2014)

Inscape said:


> Just a little advice for anyone that has yet to receive a shipping notice. If you sign up for FedEx Delivery manager, a free service comparable to UPS My Choice (if you're familiar with that), you can see any packages that have been initiated for your address. I haven't received my shipping notice yet but did see my maven box has been shipped through the service.


Thanks for this!  i got excited when i saw a shipment in progress for me, and then realized it was my fabletics subscription.  nothing from julep.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 5, 2014)

Ugh, still no shipping confirmation. Bummer.

I get yarn from Germany shipped faster.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 5, 2014)

Inscape said:


> Just a little advice for anyone that has yet to receive a shipping notice. If you sign up for FedEx Delivery manager, a free service comparable to UPS My Choice (if you're familiar with that), you can see any packages that have been initiated for your address. I haven't received my shipping notice yet but did see my maven box has been shipped through the service.


Thanks!  I checked mine, and nothing!  I sent them an email and got the auto response that call and email volumes were up, so don't expect a reply for 3 or 4 days.  Whenever I have emailed in the past, the issue has already been resolved by the time I get a reply, so maybe I will see this shipment show up on FedEx soon?!  One can hope!


----------



## KateR (Aug 5, 2014)

Anyone else having issues with Julep CS? I've tried e-mailing, calling and leaving a message and it's been a week and I haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## Barbie Allen (Aug 5, 2014)

Wow. Totally regretting not upgrading to the full polish collection. All of those colors are gorgeous!


----------



## sylarana (Aug 5, 2014)

Got my DHL secret store order .. still waiting for the maven box. It left Ohio on Sat and hasn't been heard of since ...

Claudia is gorgeous .. can't wait to try her!


----------



## Lumaday (Aug 5, 2014)

KateR said:


> Anyone else having issues with Julep CS? I've tried e-mailing, calling and leaving a message and it's been a week and I haven't heard anything back yet.


Haven't tried contacting them recently...hope they get back to you soon!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 5, 2014)

KateR said:


> Anyone else having issues with Julep CS? I've tried e-mailing, calling and leaving a message and it's been a week and I haven't heard anything back yet.


The only replies I have EVER gotten from them are right after my issue has been resolved.  I called a week or so ago to cancel my subscription since it was the last of my prepaid months and I don't have a skip option, they never got back to me.  I can see my account is cancelled, but no email or anything.  I emailed them about this months box as it was part of the prepaid deal and haven't heard anything back on that yet.  Their automated response said 3 to 4 days.  I just want to make sure they did indeed send it!  I knew I should have waited until after I received it to cancel!  Hope they get back to you soon, my experience with CS hasn't been very positive in that regard!


----------



## Margiee (Aug 5, 2014)

I didn't take my box this month but wanted to share my weird cs experience. I feel like usually they are slow to respond and not overly helpful. I ordered diane in a sale awhile ago and the color was actually out of stock but went through as a charge on my order. They caught it on their end offered me a refund or giftcard. I replied that I would take the gift card. They sent me the gc code no problem and I thought we were all good. Then a week and a half later I get an email from a different cs rep saying person a tried contacting me and could I please reply. I emailed back basically saying I did and I got my gc and we are all good. She said they just wanted to make sure I didn't need any further help. It wasn't a bad experience and up until the last oddly accusatory email I was super impressed with them. Julep just seems like they need to maybe spend a little more time streamlining their cs division so nothing gets lost or miscommunicated and they can be more punctual.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 5, 2014)

Finally got shipping notice for one of my boxes. Says it will take a week to get to me. I think know this is the latest I've ever received my Maven box.

And nothing on the box from the discount sub.


----------



## Flowerfish (Aug 6, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Finally got shipping notice for one of my boxes. Says it will take a week to get to me. I think know this is the latest I've ever received my Maven box.And nothing on the box from the discount sub.


Same here. I received my shipping notice today, tracking says I should get my box on the 11th or 12th. This is also the latest I will receive a maven box. Kinda sad because I would love to have the pretties in hand already, but I don't mind if the box is a bit later than usual (it's not like I don't have enough polish to last me another week LOL). Also, I have completely blanked on what I picked so it will be a surprise for me when my maven box arrives.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 6, 2014)

My maven box is still in Texas but should be here Thursday according to my tracking. The weird thing is my secret store order that was sent DHL.. apparently it arrived in Phoenix early Monday morning and has been "ready for transport to USPS" since then with no change and an expected delivery date of Friday.  :blink:


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 6, 2014)

Ugh my box came and is missing the cleanup tool. That was the thing I was most excited for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> tazeen is gorgeous though. Now to wait 10 days for a response to my email and hopefully I'll get my cleanup tool before September  /emoticons/sad[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jacksoki (Aug 6, 2014)

Got my Secret Store order on Monday.... And not a peep on when my August box will ship.


----------



## KateR (Aug 6, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> The only replies I have EVER gotten from them are right after my issue has been resolved.  I called a week or so ago to cancel my subscription since it was the last of my prepaid months and I don't have a skip option, they never got back to me.  I can see my account is cancelled, but no email or anything.  I emailed them about this months box as it was part of the prepaid deal and haven't heard anything back on that yet.  Their automated response said 3 to 4 days.  I just want to make sure they did indeed send it!  I knew I should have waited until after I received it to cancel!  Hope they get back to you soon, my experience with CS hasn't been very positive in that regard!


I've contacted them twice before by e-mail and they answered within a day and they resolved my problem without any hassle, but this time I made a mistake on my Secret Store order and I wanted to cancel it. Good thing I ordered again right away, because I would have missed out on what I wanted if I had waited for them to cancel the first order. Now they've shipped both boxes and I have yet to hear anything from them...

I made the order on the 29th, e-mailed to cancel it 10 minutes later, tried calling about 5 times that afternoon with no response except the automated one and I left a message and I never got a response back. I e-mailed again on Tuesday. We'll see if they ever answer.

I hope they did send this month's box to you!


----------



## KateR (Aug 6, 2014)

Margiee said:


> I didn't take my box this month but wanted to share my weird cs experience. I feel like usually they are slow to respond and not overly helpful. I ordered diane in a sale awhile ago and the color was actually out of stock but went through as a charge on my order. They caught it on their end offered me a refund or giftcard. I replied that I would take the gift card. They sent me the gc code no problem and I thought we were all good. Then a week and a half later I get an email from a different cs rep saying person a tried contacting me and could I please reply. I emailed back basically saying I did and I got my gc and we are all good. She said they just wanted to make sure I didn't need any further help. It wasn't a bad experience and up until the last oddly accusatory email I was super impressed with them. Julep just seems like they need to maybe spend a little more time streamlining their cs division so nothing gets lost or miscommunicated and they can be more punctual.


That is very weird! The last time I e-mailed them with a question was in May, and they answered within a day. They weren't terribly helpful, but at least I got a response.


----------



## Jacksoki (Aug 6, 2014)

Creeeepy.... Two minutes after I posted here, I got my shipping notification. Literally! That just happened!


----------



## rainpetal (Aug 6, 2014)

Just got my shipping notification today.  Here's hoping that everything is accurate.  I did email Julep about a different issue.  I just opened my box of ta-da drops and at least a third of it was gone.  Any idea if they are going to do anything about it?


----------



## KatieS131 (Aug 6, 2014)

rainpetal said:


> Just got my shipping notification today.  Here's hoping that everything is accurate.  I did email Julep about a different issue.  I just opened my box of ta-da drops and at least a third of it was gone.  Any idea if they are going to do anything about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the old Quick Dry drops that I have used maybe 3 times and 2/3 of the bottle is gone. I think there may be a problem with the bottle sealing and I don't know if they will/can do anything since it seems to be a recurring problem with the product.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 6, 2014)

rainpetal said:


> Just got my shipping notification today.  Here's hoping that everything is accurate.  I did email Julep about a different issue.  I just opened my box of ta-da drops and at least a third of it was gone.  Any idea if they are going to do anything about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should if you just opened it. It seems to have an evaporation problem with the product in general, but it shouldn't be that low if you just got it and unsealed it.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow this is a testament to how slow FedEx is. My secret store order finally updated and is out for delivery today. And that is being delivered by DHL and was ordered after my Maven box shipped. Crazy.


----------



## edoland (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm so sorry if I'm uninformed, but is there a trade thread up for this month you guys?

I missed the window for switching up and customizing my box and I'm slightly disappointed with it.

I got the Boho Glam box with the brown eyeliner.  The shades are just not my cup of tea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If anyone has Korin....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lily V (Aug 6, 2014)

So my secret store order- purchased 7/29, email came on 7/30, was shipped on 7/30, and today is at the post office next town over (so could arrive today or tomorrow)...

my august box order (which obviously would have been placed _before_ the secret store order)- shipping email came on Aug 5th, said was shipped Aug 6th, and the fedex smart post tracking claims it should arrive Aug 12th!!!  UGH.  slower than dhl!

blah!!!   

eta- within seconds of posting this, I get an email from Julep saying: "...shipped a few days behind schedule and is now on its way. We're working hard to make sure this doesn't happen again.

To thank you for your patience, *we've put 1,900 bonus Jules into your account – "*

weird!!  creepy.. o_0 are you spying on me julep??  Not that I don't mind 1900 jules tho...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't mind the extra Jules either! My box only just shipped yesterday, so I got the email about my stuff shipping late too. This box would have put me just over 2,000 Jules, so the extra 1,900 on top of that is niiiiiiiiiiice. Maybe I won't be cancelling my subscription as soon as I thought I would since that puts me really close to getting an upgrade for free. Too bad my box and my gorgeous colors won't be here until at least next Tuesday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My Secret Store order came in either yesterday or Monday. I'm so happy with what I got that forgot what day I got it! I've been trying for AGES to get Roz and Kamala. Getting them and an extra of my favorite Julep lip gloss shade together was just fine with me. &lt;3


----------



## rubelet (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm new to the maven subscription so I was wondering if the delay in shipping was usual. Like many of you, I have received my shipping confirmations for my secret store purchases but still haven't heard anything about the August maven box. I thought maybe it was related to the fact my order is coming to Canada (so far what I have received is shipped so slowly via USPS) but it looks like this might be an issue alot of people are experiencing.

I just sent them an email follow-up... hope to get the order moving along soon. I'm pretty disappointed with the shipping oprtons/turn around right now but the product is still making me excited!!


----------



## Lumaday (Aug 6, 2014)

I got my box today.  Everything was included and I did get the free Queen Anne polish.  I have to say it was really nice surprise - Julep did not mention it would be included with the upgrade boxes!  Off to swatch the colors...


----------



## Lumaday (Aug 6, 2014)

I swatched all the colors on a nail wheel and figured I'd share with everyone.  I really think Julep knocked it outta the park with this collection!  Every color is just beautiful and the formulas seem great and dried fast.  A few of them are even one-coaters which is always good!  Standouts for me are:  India, Waleska, Kirti, Tammi,Katie and Queen Anne which is just full of beautiful glitter.  I'm scared that Tammi is going to stain as bad as Tatum from a few months ago...fingers crossed it doesn't!

Swatches are all in full sun except for the white background photo which is indoor lighting.  2 coats of all polishes.


----------



## secrethoarder (Aug 6, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I swatched all the colors on a nail wheel and figured I'd share with everyone.  I really think Julep knocked it outta the park with this collection!  Every color is just beautiful and the formulas seem great and dried fast.  A few of them are even one-coaters which is always good!  Standouts for me are:  India, Waleska, Kirti, Tammi,Katie and Queen Anne which is just full of beautiful glitter.  I'm scared that Tammi is going to stain as bad as Tatum from a few months ago...fingers crossed it doesn't!
> 
> Swatches are all in full sun except for the white background photo which is indoor lighting.  2 coats of all polishes.


Oooh thanks for the swatches! These are seriously beautiful colors. Can't wait to get my box!


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 6, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> I still haven't gotten a shipment confirmation. I want to call and ask about it but I got that really good 3 months deal so I'm afraid that they might cancel it if I call. @@bonita22, did you get a regular subscription or the deeply discounted one?


I got the deeply discounted 3 month sub.

I got a shipping confirmation last night, it hasn't updated though. I also just got the email about adding 1900 Jules for the delayed shipment. I checked my account but the Jules aren't in there yet. I saw on Facebook that they ran out of a polish (I think India) and that to compensate they substituted it with a different polish and emailed a code so they can get the polish of their choice for free. I got the polish lovers upgrade and I really hope I get all the polishes. Especially since I didn't receive an email about a polish being out of stock.


----------



## Lily V (Aug 6, 2014)

Pretty swatches!! Thanks @ !

@@bonita22 ugh, I didn't hear about substituting for India, I got the polish lovers upgrade too- I really hope it's in my box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 7, 2014)

Man, I would totally rather get 1900 jules than my box tomorrow. Lucky ducks.


----------



## mollybb (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for the swatches @! I'm so excited to get my box, this is one of my favorite collections they've done.

I still haven't gotten a shipping confirmation and they really couldn't tell me when I'll be getting my box when I called today. I did get the email about the 1900 jules though, that definitely helps make up for the delayed shipping!


----------



## KateR (Aug 7, 2014)

I finally got a response! Yay!

They also gave me 400 Jules for the delayed shipping on the July box. That's really random.


----------



## Spydar (Aug 7, 2014)

The Cs rep I talked to a few days ago said that the substitutions were for those who weren't billed in the first round. She says mine was billed first round and that it should be everything I ordered. I won't know until Saturday when my box comes. Also got the email for the 1900 Jules, but haven't gotten them in my account yet.

So I really feel like something happened with Julep around June maybe? There just seems to be more issues than usual.


----------



## CocoGadget (Aug 7, 2014)

HI Guys,

I just received my box and I am so upset!

I was in the second round of billing because i forgot to refill my prepaid card (i use for all subs) in time for billing (which is...when?) I got the email stating that my box was on its way - but that there was at least one polish missing, with no other info.

This is what I received:





My addons, (sushmita -gorgeous) and some topcoat, and the eyeliner are all great. But there are two Queene annes (didnt order - wasnt expecting one, let alone two). I ordered Joyce (red) and India (ocean blue) and neither were included.

I also have no response from Julep or Jules added to my account OR any indication that they care that theyve lost a customer??

Be warned ladies!


----------



## secrethoarder (Aug 7, 2014)

CocoGadget said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I just received my box and I am so upset!
> 
> ...


Oh gosh, that's awful. I'm so sorry this happened to you. 

Hopefully Julep will make it right by ordering more stock of India and Joyce and express shipping it out to everyone who was affected by this. That's really the only solution that I would be satisfied with.


----------



## CocoGadget (Aug 7, 2014)

secrethoarder said:


> Hopefully Julep will make it right by ordering more stock of India and Joyce and express shipping it out to everyone who was affected by this. That's really the only solution that I would be satisfied with.


I also think that's the only solution, I want what I want, otherwise I wouldn't have ordered it!


----------



## Spydar (Aug 7, 2014)

CocoGadget said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I just received my box and I am so upset!
> 
> ...


Billing is the 27th.

Wtf I would be so mad. At least sub out different colors from the collection! Ug


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 7, 2014)

I got the notices yesterday about the bonus points, but there's no sign of shipping on one of my boxes.  I even signed up for the FedEx tracking system and there's nothing there.

Trying to decide how long to wait to call about it.  It's one of the super-cheap subs, so I hate making "waves" about it ...


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 7, 2014)

CocoGadget said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I just received my box and I am so upset!
> 
> ...


That's just ridiculous!  Doesn't anyone there pay any attention to what they are adding to the boxes?  Or do the guys in the warehouse just shrug, figuring maybe you ordered 2 of the same polish?


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 7, 2014)

rainpetal said:


> Just got my shipping notification today.  Here's hoping that everything is accurate.  I did email Julep about a different issue.  I just opened my box of ta-da drops and at least a third of it was gone.  Any idea if they are going to do anything about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After seeing this post I opened my drops and mine look just like this too (and still sealed).  I already emailed about the missing cuticle pusher so I'm just going to forget about it.  I wasn't going to use them anyway.  It just irritates me that this has been a known issue for so long and they continue to sell them.


----------



## rainpetal (Aug 7, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> After seeing this post I opened my drops and mine look just like this too (and still sealed).  I already emailed about the missing cuticle pusher so I'm just going to forget about it.  I wasn't going to use them anyway.  It just irritates me that this has been a known issue for so long and they continue to sell them.


No response yet about the drops.  I was kinda apathetic about them anyways, but I figured it didn't hurt me at all to email them about it and if I get a replacement or jules or something, I'll be happy.

I did get the email about the late shipping and the 1900 jules.  I'm thrilled about that, but I'm worried that I won't be getting the actual polishes I ordered since I seem to have ordered all the popular ones this month.  At least the 1900, when they show up, will get me yet another free box.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 7, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I got the notices yesterday about the bonus points, but there's no sign of shipping on one of my boxes. I even signed up for the FedEx tracking system and there's nothing there.
> 
> Trying to decide how long to wait to call about it. It's one of the super-cheap subs, so I hate making "waves" about it ...


I still haven't gotten notice either. I have emailed, no response. I am sure it is because I didn't renew. I am going to try to call when I get home.


----------



## CocoGadget (Aug 7, 2014)

@@Spydar

Thank you!


----------



## CocoGadget (Aug 7, 2014)

@jennm149  right?!

Like why send two? just pick another color...any other!


----------



## sylarana (Aug 7, 2014)

I'd refuse a replacement polish and ask to return for a refund. I got my box today with both India and Kirti .. both are amazing. But, I didn't want any of the other polishes of this month nor queen Anne .. there is simply nothing they could do except for giving me my money back if those 2 had been out of stock. I am very sorry for anyone that didn't receive the polishes they ordered. That sucks!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 7, 2014)

So, after being on hold for nearly 20 minutes, I FINALLY was able to speak to someone about my box!  They went ahead and canceled my prepaid August box and DID NOT refund my money.  She asked if I would still like to have it shipped out, and I said that if the colors were still available I would like to receive it because not only had it been paid for, but I had cashed in my Jules to receive a 4th polish.  Well, as it turns out 2 or 3 of the 4 polishes were no longer available.  She said what they are doing in that case is sending an alternate color and a discount code.  Since I just canceled, I wasn't really interested in a discount code and was really upset that I couldn't get my original colors.  They did go ahead and refund my money for the box, but I guess all my jules are just out the window.  The customer service lady was very nice, she really didn't have an explanation as to why they would have canceled before they shipped the box since it was prepaid.  I am ok with it, I have too much polish right now anyway, but anyone else canceling in the future...GET YOUR SHIPPING NOTICE FIRST!  Lesson learned.


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 7, 2014)

@@CocoGadget that's awful! I don't understand why they would send you two of the same polish. Hopefully you can ask for a refund.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 7, 2014)

Talked to someone about my still unsent box. She told me what we know - India is the issue. She did say that if I haven't been told I'm not getting it, I may still get it. So I'll just wait to see what finally shows up. If I don't like what I get, I'll call to see what can be done.

FWIW, Queen Ann is apparently what they are including as the substitute, but I already have it (came today with my "main" order). The colors are so gorgeous, I am a bit sorry I didn't upgrade.


----------



## mollybb (Aug 7, 2014)

CocoGadget said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I just received my box and I am so upset!
> 
> ...


It seems pretty silly to send two of the same polish as replacements. I've seen other people say that when that happened to them, Julep also sent them promo codes/ gift cards so they could order the missing colors when they come back in stock. Maybe try contacting them about it?


----------



## skuld603 (Aug 7, 2014)

I feel a bit silly asking but what's the difference between first and second round billing?

You guys in the US are kinda lucky to be getting your boxes! Even before the change in shipping provider I've always received my boxes late since I'm in Canada. Funny thing is Sephora ships DHL to me and I got an order I placed a couple days ago before any of the Julep ones.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 7, 2014)

I called them yesterday around 12 central time and someone picked up right away. The rep told me that my box should go out Mon or Tues. I didn't know the Jules was being offered until later. So I sent them an email saying that I was hoping to receive my box no later than Thurs since I am going out of town for my birthday for the weekend. I also asked about the Jules. I haven't receive a written responses from them. I was rather surprise to get a tracking number with an expectant arrival for Wed/ Thurs. I still would love those Jules. I ordered Neha and Tanzeen and the plum eyeliner, which I don't need. I think I now have 4 plums including the one coming to me. I hope things are better for Sept.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 7, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I swatched all the colors on a nail wheel and figured I'd share with everyone.  I really think Julep knocked it outta the park with this collection!  Every color is just beautiful and the formulas seem great and dried fast.  A few of them are even one-coaters which is always good!  Standouts for me are:  India, Waleska, Kirti, Tammi,Katie and Queen Anne which is just full of beautiful glitter.  I'm scared that Tammi is going to stain as bad as Tatum from a few months ago...fingers crossed it doesn't!
> 
> Swatches are all in full sun except for the white background photo which is indoor lighting.  2 coats of all polishes.
> 
> ...


Those swatches are very pretty. I wish Julep would do swatches like this. I could care less if it's on a model. I would have gotten the upgrade if I had known they would turn out like this. Oh well. I guess I will get them overtime.


----------



## mollybb (Aug 7, 2014)

skuld603 said:


> I feel a bit silly asking but what's the difference between first and second round billing?
> 
> You guys in the US are kinda lucky to be getting your boxes! Even before the change in shipping provider I've always received my boxes late since I'm in Canada. Funny thing is Sephora ships DHL to me and I got an order I placed a couple days ago before any of the Julep ones.


I think first round billing refers to people that they charge right away and second round billing is for people whose cards didn't go through the first time (because they didn't have enough money on the card, billing info was wrong, etc). I don't know if that matters a whole lot as far as shipping goes, I would have been part of first round billing but I just got shipment confirmation today and it still hasn't been picked up by Fedex.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Aug 8, 2014)

I cancelled my sub to Julep this week.  I really enjoyed seeing the colors this month thanks for posting the pictures PrettyLights!   When I read through the posts to this point it just confirms for me that I made the right decision.  When I cancelled the girl was very nice, but she said "Oh I see you are a long time Maven," she said it several times  - I have only been a maven for 13 months.  So I guess that many Mavens aren't sticking around that long ?  (Or it means nothing and it is just part of their script).  

 
They sent me a follow up email and asked for a reply to questions on why I quit.  The fact that it isn't a web survey tells me that they aren't collecting data on why people are quitting. 
 
My replies are here in the spoiler (its kind of wordy).  Guess I had a lot to say to them.  



Spoiler



Hello Julep Maven Team,

The fact that this is an email and not a web survey seems to indicate that you are not collating or collecting metrics on this data. Despite this I will happily answer your questions.

*Why did you become a Maven?* I was very interested in your products and in the free box of polish. I thought it was a great way to sample your program and I was also very happy that I was able to skip months. That was really key for me. If there was no skip option I would not have committed myself.

*Why did you cancel your Maven subscription?* .

1. Polish Quality vs. Polish Price- Julep's bottles are half the volume of most other polishes and at their regular price point they are one of the most expensive polishes in the market place. So at that price point I feel the formula for each polish should be predictable and high quality. Unfortunately this is not true - the polish quality is basically random. Some formulas are fabulous, but some are not. Some are basically unusable. At this price point polish quality should be predictable and uniform. There are many competitor products that do not have this quality issue and are twice the volume and are less expensive.

2. Creativity - Many of the 2014 collections were dupes of previous polishes. I realize that there are only so many colors on the color wheel - but there are lots of finishes and lots of themes that could be considered that would be so much fun. There were months that I could list the dupes based on your own product line so you were duping yourself? I have seen more creativity from drug store lines Sally Hansen, Julie G &amp; Sinful Colors lately. Just leaves me shaking my head. You could and should be doing a better job.

3. Julep Marketing - Not sure how to put this - you are selling your access to Mavens as your breakthrough product for venture capital investment. It isn't based on nail polish. But you have this corporate persona of being a "girlfriend." It is just disingenuous and ICK. Finally although you discuss your donations to support women there is virtually no mention of this in your magazine articles in financial magazines and there is no transparency on this. Frankly I doubt that you have fulfilled this marketing promise. Jane Park has a marketing background and this is a marketing driven organization - to the detriment of other functions within your organization, such as logistics.

4. Maven Program Changes - The changes to the Maven program have made it even more expensive to be a maven - all while the quality and creativity are declining. Removal of the skip option and the poor quality meant I was not comfortable to recommend maven membership. The increased prices, the confusing and confused communications regarding these increases, the lack of transparency regarding costs esp the add on polishes - Awful.

*Did you enjoy the products in your Maven boxes?* - I think you invest too much $ and creativity into the packaging that you send the product in (another example of being a marketing lead company). You should spend more time working on creative polish and collections and for heaven's sake - invest more money into your logistics and shipping operations. As an online vendor this is a core functionality. While being a maven I did grow to appreciate the high level of service and shipping quality from every other vendor I dealt with - because the shipping for Julep was very poor in comparison.

*How could we make the Maven program more appealing?* There is no way I would ever subscribe to the Maven program in its current form. I would not want to pay more for uninspired and poor quality polish, I would not want to buy 3 months at a time and I would not want to give up the right to skip. The thread I follow used to be all excited women talking about anticipating their boxes and the next collection. Now it is all frustrated ladies who sound like lawyers and accountants trying to figure out how the jules work, where their points went, mystery charges when a deal was not honored and making lists of how a collection is a dupe of Julep's previous collections/polishes. Its just not fun and basically I want fun and happiness from my nailpolish subscription - not anxiety and frustration. I also want to send my money to a company that visibly and vocally follows through and donates to charity.


Thank you to everyone at Julep that provided excellent customer service and thanks for all of the great polishes I did get during my time as a maven.

Thank you,


 
Good luck to everyone continuing on - may you one day get a box that is correct, timely and full of good formula interesting polish.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (Aug 8, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Those swatches are very pretty. I wish Julep would do swatches like this. I could care less if it's on a model. I would have gotten the upgrade if I had known they would turn out like this. Oh well. I guess I will get them overtime.


Some of them turned out a bit fuzzy because my phone is almost two years old and the lens is a bit scratched up.  Thank you for your input and I'm glad you liked them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think Julep did a decent job with their swatches this month but you really need full sunlight to see all the gorgeous shimmer and chrome going on with them.


----------



## Lumaday (Aug 8, 2014)

Sun8shin3 said:


> I cancelled my sub to Julep this week.  I really enjoyed seeing the colors this month thanks for posting the pictures PrettyLights!   When I read through the posts to this point it just confirms for me that I made the right decision.  When I cancelled the girl was very nice, but she said "Oh I see you are a long time Maven," she said it several times  - I have only been a maven for 13 months.  So I guess that many Mavens aren't sticking around that long ?  (Or it means nothing and it is just part of their script).
> 
> They sent me a follow up email and asked for a reply to questions on why I quit.  The fact that it isn't a web survey tells me that they aren't collecting data on why people are quitting.
> 
> ...


That was very well written.  I hope they take your advice.  I'm sorry to see you go but I hope you hang around the boards!


----------



## TracyT (Aug 8, 2014)

CocoGadget said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I just received my box and I am so upset!
> 
> ...


I got my August box today. I had that 3-month deal. As I'm reading it occurs to me since I wasn't "billed" this month I definitely fell to the bottom of the priority list.  &lt;_&lt;

No surprise I didn't get India like I wanted. I received Kirti (as ordered just lovely), Neha (not ordered and beautiful) and Sienna (much older gold) out of the blue. I never got an email about a shortage or replacement. I had ordered one off the plum eye gliders - totally MIA.

Totally confused I called right away and was stuck on hold. Fast forward - I didn't get the replacement email. The lack of eye glider is a complete mystery. To make it right, they're sending the eye glider, keep the "mistake" polishes, apology Jules and sent a gift card to redeem for a polish. Problem is this is my third month and was about to cancel. I'm waiting until all the promises are met.

And since I'm lame and forgot to use my Jules with my last box, we'll see if I get one more box.

Question: do you get 900 points per box you take? When does it get credited?


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 8, 2014)

mollybb said:


> I think first round billing refers to people that they charge right away and second round billing is for people whose cards didn't go through the first time (because they didn't have enough money on the card, billing info was wrong, etc). I don't know if that matters a whole lot as far as shipping goes, I would have been part of first round billing but I just got shipment confirmation today and it still hasn't been picked up by Fedex.


When I talked to them yesterday, there was still a 3rd round that hadn't been processed yet...So, if anyone is still waiting, it could be in the final round that hasn't yet gone out.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 8, 2014)

TracyT said:


> Question: do you get 900 points per box you take? When does it get credited?


@@TracyT -- you get 300 points for a Maven box (the old subscription) or 350 points for a My Maven box.  Most people who got their first monthly box last month got bonus points because of "delayed" shipping, for a total of 900 points.

My points are generally applied mid-month.  Last month, it was the 14th.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kyrstin Tyne (Aug 8, 2014)

This might be a silly question and maybe someone already answered it, but was there a free gift for doing 3 add-ons this month? I feel like I remember there would be which is why I added on 3 polishes, but I didn't come in my box. Can anyone help me out before I start on an e-mail to Julep CS?


----------



## Kyrstin Tyne (Aug 8, 2014)

Or maybe I don't get the free gift because I used Jules for one of the polishes? I just thought of that too.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 8, 2014)

poeticflair said:


> This might be a silly question and maybe someone already answered it, but was there a free gift for doing 3 add-ons this month? I feel like I remember there would be which is why I added on 3 polishes, but I didn't come in my box. Can anyone help me out before I start on an e-mail to Julep CS?


The box I got yesterday included 3 paid add-ons.  I got a tube of Blank Canvas eye primer as a gift.  They've been sending different items -- some people got subscreen, and I think a few have received the Mint Condition foot cream.

There was a little printed paper (maybe 2" square") in the box that indicated that there was a beauty gift included.  I'm not sure whether they include the gift if you use Jules for any/all of the add-ons.


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 8, 2014)

Sun8shin3 said:


> I cancelled my sub to Julep this week.  I really enjoyed seeing the colors this month thanks for posting the pictures PrettyLights!   When I read through the posts to this point it just confirms for me that I made the right decision.  When I cancelled the girl was very nice, but she said "Oh I see you are a long time Maven," she said it several times  - I have only been a maven for 13 months.  So I guess that many Mavens aren't sticking around that long ?  (Or it means nothing and it is just part of their script).
> 
> They sent me a follow up email and asked for a reply to questions on why I quit.  The fact that it isn't a web survey tells me that they aren't collecting data on why people are quitting.
> 
> ...


WOW! Very well said. I want to save this to make sure I hit on some of these points for when I cancel and if they send me a similar survey. I have about 1300 Jules and want to wait until September my anniversary month to get my extra jules and use them to get my freebie, whatever that may be. Then I think I may be done. I am a grandfathered Maven so I get the skip option which is what makes me nervous to leave completely.


----------



## Kyrstin Tyne (Aug 8, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> There was a little printed paper (maybe 2" square") in the box that indicated that there was a beauty gift included.


It says something like "congrats" and about a "free gift" or whatever? I think I had that last month, but I can't figure out why I wouldn't get it for using Jules because I still paid/acquired those Jules through paying money. So... it's weird. I'll e-mail and see what they say. I'll let everyone know when they reply!


----------



## Spydar (Aug 8, 2014)

My CWAT box with India came today. All was well with it thankfully. You know, I really wish Julep would get their sh*t together. I really love them and it's the only sub that I consistently look forward to every month, but their constant issues as of late has been so frustrating. Since May I have had to call them every month about some issue or another. It's been said a million times before but, they could do so much more yet they just...don't. It's unfortunate.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone  - I will be around and still buy polish.  (just no more Julep I think)  - good luck to you all with this month.  I left some Juleps behind and I was able to skip - I just realized that I wasn't having fun and I didn't want to give them my $$ anymore.  I am going to get dupes of my favorites from other brands when they run out.  I have a ton of Julep polish anyway  - over 100 shades.  

Good luck to you all  - I feel for you this month.  

It looks like Orly Blue Peacock is a close substitute for India.  (but I don't know if Orly is 3 free)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 8, 2014)

Spydar said:


> Since May I have had to call them every month about some issue or another. It's been said a million times before but, they could do so much more yet they just...don't. It's unfortunate.


I think many of the problems stem from the huge influx of people they had for the Plie Wand. Seems May was the magic month all the problems started. If they're not careful, they could lose many of those new people they just got this year.


----------



## Spydar (Aug 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think many of the problems stem from the huge influx of people they had for the Plie Wand. Seems May was the magic month all the problems started. If they're not careful, they could lose many of those new people they just got this year.


That and I'm really convinced that some free sample blog really promoted the summer brights box as some "no strings attached" sample and they were inundated with new subscribers that didn't bother reading that they were now subscribers. Which in turn bogged down their customer service with people canceling from that and made reaching CS for the rest of us to be difficult and frustrating. There was always people on their Facebook complaining about being "scammed" into the sub, but not like it has been the past few months.


----------



## RedBadger (Aug 8, 2014)

I've been thisclose to cancelling for a few months now. I was one of the ones that signed up in early January and was post-signup informed that I didn't get the monthly skip option, and it's been nothing but the same headaches as everyone else since then. First, I stuck around for April, my birthday month, for the extra Jules, then May for the plie wand, then June to earn enough Jules for a free box, then cashed in my Jules for a free July box, then used my "every 6 months earn-a-skip" for August.

I've used my nail polish budget for the last two months on some awesome indie polishes. So much happier with the unique colors/finishes/glitters/mattes/etc. Very happy to get exactly what I want for $20 and for my money to go directly to the person making it. (Right now I'm wearing Dinah from LynBDesigns, a super pretty grey-lavender with a subtle purple shimmer. Love! And it's named after the cat in Alice in Wonderland. And it's World Cat Day today.)

Anyway.... I'm waiting to see what the September collection looks like. If it's boring creams and dupes again I'll be calling to cancel for real this time. A small part of me wants to call and ask to skip, because I do like when a 50% off code floats by and I can order 3-5 polishes from the gift section for less than $10. But I have to remind myself that that's another $10 going into their coffers.

I stop by Julep's facebook page every now and then, and the level of vitriol in the comments and posts is staggering. If that were my company, I'd be trying my darndest to get the major concerns (shipping, CS response time, difficulty of cancelling) addressed ASAP. Jane Park used to be super-visible and "girlfriend-y." Where is she now? Leaving her CS reps to take the brunt of maven concerns and complaints?  I doubt those CS reps make more than $15/hour. No way could you pay me to deal with what I'm sure they go through on a daily basis.


----------



## Spydar (Aug 8, 2014)

redbadger said:


> I stop by Julep's facebook page every now and then, and the level of vitriol in the comments and posts is staggering. If that were my company, I'd be trying my darndest to get the major concerns (shipping, CS response time, difficulty of cancelling) addressed ASAP. Jane Park used to be super-visible and "girlfriend-y." Where is she now? Leaving her CS reps to take the brunt of maven concerns and complaints?  I doubt those CS reps make more than $15/hour. No way could you pay me to deal with what I'm sure they go through on a daily basis.


 Even the CS reps on Facebook are hardly to be seen anymore. Not that I blame them.


----------



## Pixikins (Aug 8, 2014)

40% off today only with code MAGIC40


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 8, 2014)

or 50% with MAGIC50


----------



## Pixikins (Aug 8, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> or 50% with MAGIC50


LOL I like that code MUCH better!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 8, 2014)

redbadger said:


> I've been thisclose to cancelling for a few months now. I was one of the ones that signed up in early January and was post-signup informed that I didn't get the monthly skip option, and it's been nothing but the same headaches as everyone else since then. First, I stuck around for April, my birthday month, for the extra Jules, then May for the plie wand, then June to earn enough Jules for a free box, then cashed in my Jules for a free July box, then used my "every 6 months earn-a-skip" for August.
> 
> I've used my nail polish budget for the last two months on some awesome indie polishes. So much happier with the unique colors/finishes/glitters/mattes/etc. Very happy to get exactly what I want for $20 and for my money to go directly to the person making it. (Right now I'm wearing Dinah from LynBDesigns, a super pretty grey-lavender with a subtle purple shimmer. Love! And it's named after the cat in Alice in Wonderland. And it's World Cat Day today.)
> 
> ...


This is what I really don't understand. What is the hold up for improving CS?? I mean they're all nice enough, but they are strapped so thin and for so long now. It makes no sense.


----------



## RedBadger (Aug 8, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> or 50% with MAGIC50


I used it on the Lawn Games kit (5 polishes and the plie snap-ons) for $10. All the add-ons sucked IMHO, though I heard a rumor that the code applies to add-ons as well.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 8, 2014)

So, I just used the Magic40 code.  Too bad I didn't see Magic50!  Oh well. 

I got Claudia (this month's birthstone polish) &amp; Queen Anne.  I haven't taken a Julep box in a few months so I'm ready for a couple new polishes.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> This is what I really don't understand. What is the hold up for improving CS?? I mean they're all nice enough, but they are strapped so thin and for so long now. It makes no sense.



Profit margin?

I think that getting new customers is their driving force - so CS is less important than bringing in new business


----------



## rainpetal (Aug 9, 2014)

I got my box today and I got India (yeah) but the still managed to mess it up because they left out my add-on of Joyce.  So yet another email to Julep.

And out of curiosity I just tried the Magic50 code and it is still working.


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 9, 2014)

rainpetal said:


> I got my box today and I got India (yeah) but the still managed to mess it up because they left out my add-on of Joyce.  So yet another email to Julep.
> 
> And out of curiosity I just tried the Magic50 code and it is still working.


The fine print on Magic50 says it expires tomorrow night.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 10, 2014)

/sigh

I'm missing the clean up tool from my box.  An email to Julep on Monday still hasn't been answered.  Time for another one I suppose.  

Looks like I'm not the only one with issues.  I'm not sure if that makes me feel better or worse...  I was debating keeping Julep for another month after my 3-month sub runs out but I am not looking forward to that phone call.  Or being on hold for however long.  I just don't want to be charged full price for another three months so I can't put it off too long.  

Why, when they are so short handed, do they not just put a cancel button on their website?!  And forget that silly crap about how they can't do that because of security reasons.  please.  We aren't idiots and we know that's not true.  If they can take my credit card number, they can take my cancellation.  Seems like that would save them a whole lot of trouble, too.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 10, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> /sigh
> 
> Why, when they are so short handed, do they not just put a cancel button on their website?!  And forget that silly crap about how they can't do that because of security reasons.  please.  We aren't idiots and we know that's not true.  If they can take my credit card number, they can take my cancellation.  Seems like that would save them a whole lot of trouble, too.


I think they started accepting cancellations if you email [email protected] Obviously keep your confirmation email in case they DO bill you again.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 10, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Why, when they are so short handed, do they not just put a cancel button on their website?!  And forget that silly crap about how they can't do that because of security reasons.  please.  We aren't idiots and we know that's not true.  If they can take my credit card number, they can take my cancellation.  Seems like that would save them a whole lot of trouble, too.


Yeah I've never had another subscription that had to be cancelled over the phone, and only one that required an email. So many things going on with them that could/need to be changed. I'm just going to keep skipping, and not buying anything until things seem to get better. It's just a bit ridiculous at this point, and makes me wonder who is preventing the changes that need to be made.

ETA: Do we know if Julep is using a fulfillment service to pack their boxes or their own employees? Because whoever is in charge needs to change if they keep up with all these problems.


----------



## candes (Aug 10, 2014)

Never even gave joining Julip a thought.  But then I got tempted with the recent promo.  Got 3 months at 50% off.    That comes out to $10 a month,  Not too shabby!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Aug 10, 2014)

candes said:


> Never even gave joining Julip a thought.  But then I got tempted with the recent promo.  Got 3 months at 50% off.    That comes out to $10 a month,  Not too shabby!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The code works on maven subscriptions? That almost makes me want to re-sign up, but must resist....


----------



## candes (Aug 11, 2014)

blinded said:


> The code works on maven subscriptions? That almost makes me want to re-sign up, but must resist....


Yeah, it did, hope it sticks. If it took it, I guess that means it was ok. I suppose that deal is over now, wasn't that just until the tenth? There was a deal right before this that was even better. Can't remember what it was though. So I am certain they will come out with something new to tempt folks.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 11, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I think they started accepting cancellations if you email [email protected] Obviously keep your confirmation email in case they DO bill you again.


Except they are really bad about answering you or confirming your cancellation.  I've emailed twice to cancel, called several times to no avail, and have both publicly and privately Facebook messaged.  I've still got no response other than one time and all they said was, "did you email [email protected]?"... nothing since, and I'm still not canceled.  It has been since July 20th I've been trying to get cancelled.  A lot of the people blasting up the Facebook page are having similar cancellation problems.  It is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 11, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Except they are really bad about answering you or confirming your cancellation. I've emailed twice to cancel, called several times to no avail, and have both publicly and privately Facebook messaged. I've still got no response other than one time and all they said was, "did you email [email protected]?"... nothing since, and I'm still not canceled. It has been since July 20th I've been trying to get cancelled. A lot of the people blasting up the Facebook page are having similar cancellation problems. It is beyond ridiculous.


Yikes! I'm getting a bit tired of the lack of responsiveness. And most people that are contacting them have legitimate issues that any other company would fix ASAP. Why don't they care about all the people that were missing items this month? They must think people will just give up rather than try to get through to CS.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Aug 11, 2014)

poeticflair said:


> This might be a silly question and maybe someone already answered it, but was there a free gift for doing 3 add-ons this month? I feel like I remember there would be which is why I added on 3 polishes, but I didn't come in my box. Can anyone help me out before I start on an e-mail to Julep CS?


I received the free gift of the blank canvas eye primer.  I bought my box and my three add-ons with jules.  Perhaps you can email customer service for your surprise gift.

Maven Box DetailsYour Box: _August Classic with a Twist Box_

_Includes:_


Gel Eye Glider - Smoky Taupe Shimmer
Katie
Avni

_Addons:_

Waleska
Neha
Plié Wand Precision Brush - 2 Pack

*Total:* $3.51


----------



## candes (Aug 11, 2014)

Just a quick question here so I know when to cancel.  For the 3 month sub, the 5 piece sets counts as your first month, correct?  That would cover Aug, and then Sept and Oct would be left.  Correct?


----------



## autopilot (Aug 12, 2014)

My box showed up today with no tracking sent, ever! It's taken longer to arrive in past months, so I'm ok with this.

My order was correct (polish upgrade with taupe eyeliner), nothing missing, and they did include Queen Anne as a surprise bonus.

Still waiting on a customer service response to my email from Saturday... we'll see if they offer any Jules for the no tracking.


----------



## CocoGadget (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey Guys,

FYI - I still havent gotten a response on my emails and calls just keep me wanting to strangle Jane Park with all her talk of girlfriends. This is not how you would treat a homie. I let them know i'd be filing with the BBB this morning....


----------



## rubelet (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm still waiting on... well, just about everything! I haven't received shipping notice/tracking for my August Maven box. I have now sent two emails regarding the order but no response. Next step is phoning I guess.

I'm also irritated by the shipping process to Canada. I made two purchases after the maven window closed, one from the secret store and another from the regular store. I received shipment confirmation and tracking on July 30. Since then.... bascially nothing. The tracking updated as having shipped on August 4th for one order and August 7th for another. No updates since. I figure the orders will just show up but I'm really irritated by the fact that they send out a shipping confirmation one day and then the order doesn't appear to actually have shipped until over a week later. I'd rather get tracking info once the order is in process, not if it's just going to sit without any updates for a week. It seems crazy that USPS would be that slow to ship from California to a major Canadian city. For my intro box once it ended up with Canada Post in BC, I had it in a day or two. The major delays was in crossing the border I guess. I can't imagine it's customs, as I don't have the same issues with other cross border purchases.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 12, 2014)

I emailed on the 6th re: my missing clean up tool and no response yet.  They know that NO ONE that ordered the maniversary box got a cleanup tool (at least from what I've seen posted) so why the eff are they going through everyone's emails one by one?  Just send a mass email letting us know you are mailing them out.  My guess is that they don't have the stock and are trying to buy some time.

Also, now I'm seeing they started subbing Katie too (which I planned to buy with my free code that expires 8/30).  So now I have to find another color to use the code since that was the only one I really wanted and I doubt they will have stock for a long time (if ever).

There is no way their crazy ish will be figured out in 8 days so I plan to skip September based solely on principle.


----------



## Jacksoki (Aug 12, 2014)

Got my box today... And it was perfect! Exactly as ordered!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skuld603 (Aug 12, 2014)

I got my box without the tracking today...instead of India they subbed Joyce...and they put a black liner instead of brown AND forgot my other eyeliner (I added the Boho Glam box as an add-on) &lt;_&lt;


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 12, 2014)

I got my box today. After reading about all of Julep's mistakes this month, I was surprised I got everything I ordered. I got the polish lovers upgrade and all the colors are beautiful. They sent me an eye primer as the bonus for purchasing three add ons and I also got Queen Anne.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh wow! This is crazy. I haven't heard from them regarding the extra Jules. I should have my box tomorrow/ Thurs at latest. I am curious to see if all my items are in my box.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 13, 2014)

OMG I got a response from the [email protected]!!!!  They WILL do cancellations by email now!

AND she sent my clean up tool, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I don't know what she's looking at but she said I still have two months left on my account, which... is impossible, since I only signed up for three months and I've got three boxes now.  I think.  I hate their website so much...  Why doesn't it just TELL you when you started subbing and when it ends?!


----------



## lint (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow, lots of problems with this month. I was super excited to get my box today (I received the July box on the 29th), I opened it up

....Aaaand none of it was what I ordered.

I ordered the Bombshell box with purple eyeliner, added on Tammi and instead received eyeshadow, black eyeliner and Tammi. The eyeshadow is really nice and buttery smooth, in case anyone is wondering, but it's definitely not nail polish. Hope I can get a discount code or something because I really like the August polish and Queen Anne.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm on day 8 since I emailed with no reply yet.  The people I've seen getting replies on FB have said it was 9-10 days before they received a reply.  I would call but my issue is on my account which I made in my boyfriends name (that would not pass as a girls name). So I will keep waiting.....


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 13, 2014)

I got my box today. I was sad that I didn't get the free anniversary polish, Queen Anne. The eyeliner is very smooth so no complaints there. Oh well...


----------



## ILikeGiants (Aug 13, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> I got my box today. I was sad that I didn't get the free anniversary polish, Queen Anne. The eyeliner is very smooth so no complaints there. Oh well...


I don't think the anniversary polish was free. If you did the polish upgrade, they added it as a bonus, but if you just got a normal box, you would have to pay the $6.99 to add it on.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

ILikeGiants said:


> I don't think the anniversary polish was free. If you did the polish upgrade, they added it as a bonus, but if you just got a normal box, you would have to pay the $6.99 to add it on.


They didn't offer it as a separate add on. It was in the secret store for add on price, and they used it as a replacement polish for people's polishes they ran out of. Some people got multiples, maybe check the trade threads @@Jac13 if you still want it.


----------



## skuld603 (Aug 14, 2014)

lint said:


> Wow, lots of problems with this month. I was super excited to get my box today (I received the July box on the 29th), I opened it up
> 
> ....Aaaand none of it was what I ordered.
> 
> I ordered the Bombshell box with purple eyeliner, added on Tammi and instead received eyeshadow, black eyeliner and Tammi. The eyeshadow is really nice and buttery smooth, in case anyone is wondering, but it's definitely not nail polish. Hope I can get a discount code or something because I really like the August polish and Queen Anne.


I have the same problem as you sort of...wrong eyeliners + missing another plus they subbed India in my box for Joyce. I hope CS gets you sorted out! They've been pretty good with my complaints, they're sending me a replacement polish from the site (still waiting to hear back if August polishes are eligible) and my missing eyeliner plus the correct eyeliner colours I want.


----------



## rainpetal (Aug 14, 2014)

skuld603 said:


> I have the same problem as you sort of...wrong eyeliners + missing another plus they subbed India in my box for Joyce. I hope CS gets you sorted out! They've been pretty good with my complaints, they're sending me a replacement polish from the site (still waiting to hear back if August polishes are eligible) and my missing eyeliner plus the correct eyeliner colours I want.


So you got Joyce instead of India and I didn't get Joyce at all and no substitution polish.  WTH.

I finally heard back from Julep yesterday about both my ta-da drops and Joyce being missing.  They are going to send another ta-da drops out and they said Joyce was out of stock so I could pick a different polish.

Did everyone who had an out of stock polish get a substitute polish sent out?  I'm trying to decide if I should call them out and insist that I get a substitute polish as well as a coupon code because that is what other mavens have gotten.  However, if the substitution is hit or miss, I don't know if I should be difficult about it.  Thoughts?


----------



## skuld603 (Aug 14, 2014)

@@rainpetal I'd try my luck if I were you! The CS rep I've been emailing said most of the August polishes are out of stock! She did say Neha and Sushimita were still in stock as of 11 am EST today.


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 14, 2014)

Haven't had any CS issues thankfully, but I thought I would add that I absolutely love the smokey taupe eyeliner I got this month.  I swear, I almost always enjoy Julep's beauty product.  This, the peach blush and the cleansing oil are definitely staples in my routine!


----------



## Lumaday (Aug 14, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Haven't had any CS issues thankfully, but I thought I would add that I absolutely love the smokey taupe eyeliner I got this month.  I swear, I almost always enjoy Julep's beauty product.  This, the peach blush and the cleansing oil are definitely staples in my routine!


I almost wish I had gotten an eyeliner, the smokey taupe would have been my choice too! Maybe I can snag one on sale later.


----------



## Jacksoki (Aug 14, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Haven't had any CS issues thankfully, but I thought I would add that I absolutely love the smokey taupe eyeliner I got this month. I swear, I almost always enjoy Julep's beauty product. This, the peach blush and the cleansing oil are definitely staples in my routine!


Agreed! Wore the Taupe yesterday and the Rich Brown today. In love with both. I'm sure I'll be equally as pleased with the plum. Wearing all Julep on my eyes today: lightest shade of powder shadow with the liquid taupe in the crease. Rich brown eyeliner. Their brown mascara. Love the look and having no eye sensitivity issues with the mascara at all!


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 14, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I almost wish I had gotten an eyeliner, the smokey taupe would have been my choice too! Maybe I can snag one on sale later.


I'm sure you can get one later, it's definitely worth it! It's nice for daytime without being too boring



Jacksoki said:


> Agreed! Wore the Taupe yesterday and the Rich Brown today. In love with both. I'm sure I'll be equally as pleased with the plum. Wearing all Julep on my eyes today: lightest shade of powder shadow with the liquid taupe in the crease. Rich brown eyeliner. Their brown mascara. Love the look and having no eye sensitivity issues with the mascara at all!


Oooo good to hear that the other liners are awesome as well! I'll have to check out that mascara too.  Glad you're enjoying it all!


----------



## mgarcia (Aug 14, 2014)

Jacksoki said:


> Agreed! Wore the Taupe yesterday and the Rich Brown today. In love with both. I'm sure I'll be equally as pleased with the plum. Wearing all Julep on my eyes today: lightest shade of powder shadow with the liquid taupe in the crease. Rich brown eyeliner. Their brown mascara. Love the look and having no eye sensitivity issues with the mascara at all!


I love their brown lengthening mascara! It is my everyday mascara!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Julep finally replied to me and said they will be 'placing an order to ship me my missing cleanup tool.'  Not they have ordered it, not they have shipped it.  No Jules.

Then, they say, "Also feel free to hang on to these other products since this was our error."

Oh, how generous of you to let me keep the rest of the items that came with the box I ordered.....I'm so tempted to write back a snarky response but it's not worth the annoyance of another incompetent email I will get in 8 days.


----------



## Jacksoki (Aug 14, 2014)

mgarcia said:


> I love their brown lengthening mascara! It is my everyday mascara!


It's going to be mine from now on!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Another update:  I emailed again since I still hadn't received tracking for my cleanup tool and got a _very_ fast response that it probably wouldn't be shipped til next week but she wasn't really sure.  She gave me gift card code for a free polish.  I just really want the cleanup tool and it's in stock, so I don't get it.

I also asked about Katie and was told it will not be re-stocked, ever.  Same with the other sold out polishes this month. They're gone for good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 15, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I also asked about Katie and was told it will not be re-stocked, ever.  Same with the other sold out polishes this month. They're gone for good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That is so dumb, what a terrible decision they made. Especially all the people who didn't get the colors they picked. They better sort this out next month, otherwise they will have an even bigger problem on their hands.


----------



## Lumaday (Aug 15, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Another update:  I emailed again since I still hadn't received tracking for my cleanup tool and got a _very_ fast response that it probably wouldn't be shipped til next week but she wasn't really sure.  She gave me gift card code for a free polish.  I just really want the cleanup tool and it's in stock, so I don't get it.
> 
> I also asked about Katie and was told it will not be re-stocked, ever.  Same with the other sold out polishes this month. They're gone for good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What, how is that possible?  Every other month they go through the inventory they have and then re-order more as part of their permanent stock.  Does Julep usually retire them so soon?  Seems really strange for them to come up with such an awesome collection that lots of people love and then not re-stock it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> That is so dumb, what a terrible decision they made. Especially all the people who didn't get the colors they picked. They better sort this out next month, otherwise they will have an even bigger problem on their hands.





prettylights said:


> What, how is that possible?  Every other month they go through the inventory they have and then re-order more as part of their permanent stock.  Does Julep usually retire them so soon?  Seems really strange for them to come up with such an awesome collection that lots of people love and then not re-stock it.


Honestly, I don't know whether to put much stock in that or not.  I want to say I can't believe it, but I feel like they are so far left field this month I wouldn't be surprised.  I'm sure they will show up on QVC in 2 months.


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 15, 2014)

So much for their "theory" that skipping caused their stock to get jacked out of shape. They do it to themselves with poor order fulfillment. Which reminds me... if the colors are "discontinued" and they're not receiving any more stock, then why haven't they changed the "coming soon" graphics on the collection on the website?


----------



## secrethoarder (Aug 15, 2014)

They probably had some issues with the manufacturer or something and don't have a date for when they'll get more stock. Or they don't want to pay for the shipping to send it out to those who got substitutions. (which is bullpoop, in my opinion. Own up to your mistakes!) 

I bet all the colors will get restocked and they'll say something like "back by popular demand!" and pretend like they're listening to their customers.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey everyone: I just want to remind you that there are consumer protections in place for a company who send you the wrong product and charge you for it. You can dispute it with your CC company as well as the BBB as long as you have the confirmation of your orders.

Julep seems like they're almost TRYING to put themselves in hot water here... especially with the shipping fiasco that got bumped up


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 15, 2014)

secrethoarder said:


> They probably had some issues with the manufacturer or something and don't have a date for when they'll get more stock. Or they don't want to pay for the shipping to send it out to those who got substitutions. (which is bullpoop, in my opinion. Own up to your mistakes!)
> 
> I bet all the colors will get restocked and they'll say something like "back by popular demand!" and pretend like they're listening to their customers.


I'd rather they say that they're having problems with their DC this month and say that they're actively working on fixing the fustercluck that this month has turned into instead of ignoring the issues at hand or haphazardly fixing things without actually fixing them.


----------



## mollybb (Aug 15, 2014)

I finally got my box today! I was afraid with all the substitutions and all the mistakes with fulfilling boxes that mine would be a mess, but I actually got everything I ordered. I still think it's ridiculous that the September window is opening in a couple days and I just now got the August box, but I'm so happy that everything's right. The colors are gorgeous too, if Julep doesn't find a way to restock them they are going to be missing out on a lot of sales.


----------



## skuld603 (Aug 15, 2014)

The CS rep I emailed told me this after I asked if India would be back in stock:

We actually cannot guarantee that India will ever be back in stock. All of our products are limited edition. We are always looking to create new and exciting products for our Mavens. Many times once our products go out of stock, they will not come back into stock. We will pass your interest along to the proper departments. We always want to make sure our Mavens are happy and have their favorite Julep products, so hearing what is in demand is always great.


----------



## KatieS131 (Aug 15, 2014)

This is the first time that I have heard that the collections were limited edition. I know that polishes like Rae went out of stock and were only brought back as a special add on in another set (if I remember correctly)...but they have never not put whole collections back in stock before. I don't/can't buy a box every month but I usually pick up individual colors later, I hope I can continue doing that on future collections. 

Do you all remember polishes that have sold out during the selection window and then were retired immediately? 

I didn't get a box this month and am sorry to hear of all the trouble people are having! I hope they get everything sorted out and September doesn't bring the same problems they have been having.


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 16, 2014)

skuld603 said:


> The CS rep I emailed told me this after I asked if India would be back in stock:
> 
> We actually cannot guarantee that India will ever be back in stock. All of our products are limited edition. We are always looking to create new and exciting products for our Mavens. Many times once our products go out of stock, they will not come back into stock. We will pass your interest along to the proper departments. We always want to make sure our Mavens are happy and have their favorite Julep products, so hearing what is in demand is always great.


Then maybe their CS department should be in communication with their web team as to the fact that the website has all the new colors listed as "coming soon". If they were limited edition and permanently out of stock then they shouldn't be falsely advertised on the website as a new item.

I...just...Julep...wow. The inconsistent bs they keep spewing forth never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 16, 2014)

They have consistently said that technically all of their polishes are limited edition. Obviously some are more limited than others (Katie sold out during the window vs. Michelle which has been around since at least mid 2011).

That's ridiculous about the clean-up tool though... I ordered one Sunday night and received it in the mail on Thursday.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 16, 2014)

skuld603 said:


> The CS rep I emailed told me this after I asked if India would be back in stock:
> 
> We actually cannot guarantee that India will ever be back in stock. All of our products are limited edition. We are always looking to create new and exciting products for our Mavens. Many times once our products go out of stock, they will not come back into stock. We will pass your interest along to the proper departments. We always want to make sure our Mavens are happy and have their favorite Julep products, so hearing what is in demand is always great.





DragonChick said:


> Then maybe their CS department should be in communication with their web team as to the fact that the website has all the new colors listed as "coming soon". If they were limited edition and permanently out of stock then they shouldn't be falsely advertised on the website as a new item.
> 
> I...just...Julep...wow. The inconsistent bs they keep spewing forth never ceases to amaze me.


It sounds like the CS rep was just giving a "I don't know, but here's what could happen" kind of reply. I don't think they're told much in terms of stock and product availability, so it could be that the colors will be coming back and they're just giving a worst-case scenario answer. The colors are always listed as out of stock and coming soon until some unknown time that they are officially sold through the website to everyone else who didn't get them in their box. It's not false advertising because I think everything will come back in stock eventually.


----------



## skyflower (Aug 16, 2014)

Has anyone tried the jenna hipp basecoat and topcoat from costco? The 4-set is available at my local costco for $10, wondering how it compares to julep. The julep base coat and topcoat are available in one of their emmys sets (the modern family one) for $25, buy 2 emmys sets and an add on and I can spend enough to use the emmys code...

Dangit, I should stop checking juleps sets. I gave them more money even after all these issues they've been having.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 18, 2014)

They have a maven survey up on the blog.  Everyone go take it and give your feedback! Nothing about shipping or this months issues, but a question about what you'll be wearing for fall.

http://www.julep.com/blog/julep-idea-lab-survey-maven/


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 18, 2014)

And yay!  Just got tracking for my clean up tool!   It was sent FedEx and should be here Thursday.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 18, 2014)

Took the survey -- weird that in a couple of questions they had "other" as a choice and said they'd ask for details "later" ... but never did.

My August saga appears to be over.  I received a Maven box on Saturday that included the Boho Glam polishes I ordered (including the out-of-stock India, which I was shocked I received!), the cuticle oil I subbed for the beauty item and the Sushmita add-on.  I wonder if there were a bunch of packed boxes that just never got sent for some reason, because I don't understand why some of us got India now, while so many earlier boxes were missing it.  Crazy.

And I must have been the only person who received the clean-up too in my Maniversary box.  I ordered it knowing it would be an extra ... and now I'll have 3!  Mine should be delivered tomorrow.

They really, really need to get their act together with the shipping.  Between all of the Jules they have been throwing at us, the extra items they are having to send people to make up for their mistakes (substitute polish + a free polish of choice + 1900 Jules!), sending additional shipments because of missing items ... I can't imagine how much the fiasco that was August is going to cost them in dollars, not to mention lost subscribers!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't know whats happening!  I contacted Julep about my missing Clean Up tool and to cancel.  The girl was super nice about the cancelling and said she couldn't because I still have two more months of Maven left but she did give my the date I needed to cancel by (sometime in October by the 24th).  Then she sent me the Clean Up tool with an invoice.

Got tracking for that, it's coming from Seattle.

Then I just got another tracking email!  This time from FedEx from Ohio!  I have no idea what that is.  I've already got my Maven box for the month.

The other weird thing is (and can someone else confirm this,  maybe?) I got that ridiculous $18 3-month deal.  Isn't August our last  month??  Why does she tell me I still have two months left?! 

I'm so confused.


----------



## Lily V (Aug 18, 2014)

I saw that too- weird!  so I just listed it on the last page- where you could put in your name, email, and additional feedback. I really hope they bring Harper (never got that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ;(  ) and Kayla back! (fortunately I have 2 bottles of Kayla to horde..)  I can't believe that collection is already retired so fast!



jennm149 said:


> Took the survey -- weird that in a couple of questions they had "other" as a choice and said they'd ask for details "later" ... but never did.


----------



## mollybb (Aug 18, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I don't know whats happening!  I contacted Julep about my missing Clean Up tool and to cancel.  The girl was super nice about the cancelling and said she couldn't because I still have two more months of Maven left but she did give my the date I needed to cancel by (sometime in October by the 24th).  Then she sent me the Clean Up tool with an invoice.
> 
> Got tracking for that, it's coming from Seattle.
> 
> ...


I did the same three month deal. I thought it was for the intro box + 2 monthly boxes, but Julep seems to be treating it as the intro box + 3 monthly boxes. I think September's box should be our last one. My August box shipped super late so I got the email for the 1900 Jules. At this rate, I will have gotten an intro box + 4 monthly boxes for $18!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 18, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I don't know whats happening! I contacted Julep about my missing Clean Up tool and to cancel. The girl was super nice about the cancelling and said she couldn't because I still have two more months of Maven left but she did give my the date I needed to cancel by (sometime in October by the 24th). Then she sent me the Clean Up tool with an invoice.
> 
> Got tracking for that, it's coming from Seattle.
> 
> ...


I bet you are getting 2 cleanup tools. Some people have already received 2 and now it's out of stock lol! On mobile, or I would use the eye roll smiley.


----------



## feverof103 (Aug 19, 2014)

Has anyone received their 1900 "sorry" Jules? I got the email saying I would get them but my account only shows 300 being added. Geez Julep.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Aug 19, 2014)

feverof103 said:


> Has anyone received their 1900 "sorry" Jules? I got the email saying I would get them but my account only shows 300 being added. Geez Julep.


Ditto.  I emailed this morning.  Just got the email from Jane park too.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Aug 19, 2014)

I had the same problem. I was trying to decide if I should email now or wait another day and see if it gets sorted.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 19, 2014)

Someone who talked to someone at Julep said the Jules would be deposited tomorrow.


----------



## mollybb (Aug 19, 2014)

On the Facebook swap group, someone called and asked about the 1900 Jules. They told her they would be added separately and to call on the 20th if she didn't have them by then. Mine haven't showed up yet either but I'm hoping I will see them today.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 19, 2014)

on my Jules page it says 650 Jules for taking the box + late shipping. But I got the upgrade (My Maven) so that should net me 650 Jules anyway.

How much were we supposed to get for late shipping?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 19, 2014)

Shipping bonus jules are being added in batches throughout the day. If you haven't received them by the time the window opens, call. I'm not sure if everyone is receiving the same amount, but if your account says "plus delayed shipping bonus" then you should be receiving SOME jules.


----------



## rainpetal (Aug 19, 2014)

autopilot said:


> on my Jules page it says 650 Jules for taking the box + late shipping. But I got the upgrade (My Maven) so that should net me 650 Jules anyway.
> 
> How much were we supposed to get for late shipping?





TooMuchElectric said:


> Shipping bonus jules are being added in batches throughout the day. If you haven't received them by the time the window opens, call. I'm not sure if everyone is receiving the same amount, but if your account says "plus delayed shipping bonus" then you should be receiving SOME jules.


Just checked my account again.  The 1900 Jules they promised for the shipping issues have now been added.  Glad to see them even if I don't expect to take a box when the window opens tomorrow.


----------



## Lumaday (Aug 19, 2014)

autopilot said:


> on my Jules page it says 650 Jules for taking the box + late shipping. But I got the upgrade (My Maven) so that should net me 650 Jules anyway.
> 
> How much were we supposed to get for late shipping?


Same for me.  I also had the Polish Upgrade so 650 sounds right.  I didn't have a shipping delay, luckily, so I'm not expecting to see any more Jules applied.

I'm at 1,650 Jules now, almost enough to get a free box, which might tempt me to take a box this month so I can get the next one free.  I hope the collection is good!


----------



## LJCB (Aug 19, 2014)

They're giving out Jules in two batches- yesterday I got 300 for "Box Take+ Delayed Shipping bonus" even though 300 is the usual amount I would have earned. Today I got 1900 for "August 2014 delayed shipping bonus jules"- plus my 500 anniversary Jules, which I wasn't expecting until next month! Very surprised to log in and see over 3000 jules! 

I think the second batch of 1900 Jules is only going to Mavens who got that email/ had a shipping problem. I think my box arrived August 9th.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 19, 2014)

I got my Jules today. I was happy to see them and now I am just hoping for a good month to use them.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 20, 2014)

mollybb said:


> I did the same three month deal. I thought it was for the intro box + 2 monthly boxes, but Julep seems to be treating it as the intro box + 3 monthly boxes. I think September's box should be our last one. My August box shipped super late so I got the email for the 1900 Jules. At this rate, I will have gotten an intro box + 4 monthly boxes for $18!


Okay, so I logged on this morning and it says the September box is paid for and my last box will be October!!  Thats...  totally cool but WOW that was the biggest glitch in history!  That's 5 months for $18!

I got 350 points for box take and delayed shipping bonus.  I don't think my box was late, though it did take forever since it came (for the first time ever) from Ohio.  I did get my clean up tool in the USPS package.  I bet @@Lolo22 is right and I'm getting another one since I had an email response to my first email I sent (10 days after I sent it).  Don't they look at accounts?!  Surely they could see someone had already sent me one.  I don't know whats going on with them but...

I admit (though I don't deserve it) I'm hoping for enough "extra" Jules to get another box before my sub ends.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## candes (Aug 20, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I don't know whats happening! I contacted Julep about my missing Clean Up tool and to cancel. The girl was super nice about the cancelling and said she couldn't because I still have two more months of Maven left but she did give my the date I needed to cancel by (sometime in October by the 24th). Then she sent me the Clean Up tool with an invoice.
> 
> Got tracking for that, it's coming from Seattle.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you or others can help me also? I got the 3 months with the 5 piece box for about 29 bucks. Does this mean Aug is the 5 piece and Oct and Nov are the 3 boxes. Or is the 5 piece extra? Meaning my sub would last until Dec?
And OMG, my 5 piece box showed up today! I got three polishes, glycolic hand scrub and mint foot cream. AND a 50% off coupon!! Couldn't be more pleased. I am at work right now and can't play with much yet. But I did try the hand scrub, and OMG is that stuff awesome! Just may have to use that coupon, but I didn't have a chance to read the small print if any.

Meowz is soooo very happy! Anyways, I feel like I already got my moneys worth so the rest is gravy.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 23, 2014)

I ordered the IT Girl box along with a Avni &amp; Waleska as add ons.

I recieved an email saying that Joyce was no longer avaliable.When I called in
 the rep advised me that I was getting Queen Anne instead of Joyce.

I was upset but there was nothing I could do about it so I waited ever so patiently for my box as I live in Canada.

I ordered a few polishes from the Secret Store.

I recieved my secret store order last week before I recieved my August Box.

So I called in to inquire as to where my August box was.

Looks like they never shipped me an August box.

I was a bit upset but there was nothing I could do about it.They couldn't ship me any of the August colours because they were all sold out.Instead I got Jules to compensate for their error so my next few months are going to be free so long as there is stock &amp; they actually ship me a box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 23, 2014)

Is there a Julep trades board so I can find some of the wanderlust collection?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 23, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Is there a Julep trades board so I can find some of the wanderlust collection?


Search for "Julep Swap" on Facebook!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 23, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Is there a Julep trades board so I can find some of the wanderlust collection?


Search on Storenvy.com


----------



## shutterblog (Aug 24, 2014)

foxyroxy-26 said:


> I was a bit upset but there was nothing I could do about it.They couldn't ship me any of the August colours because they were all sold out.Instead I got Jules to compensate for their error so my next few months are going to be free so long as there is stock &amp; they actually ship me a box.


I posted this to the September board - but you should appreciate it as well...

------

I decided if I'm going to have to deal with it, I might as well have a little fun with it...

So I'm sending my own carefully curated 'complimentary box' right back to Julep today:





Click the image above to see the text / items larger - and you may have to click on the image in your browser window as well to make it even bigger.

All better now.    :smilehappyyes:

 
------
 
(I bought almost all of the Wanderlust collection on eBay after a few days of hunting.)


----------



## shutterblog (Aug 31, 2014)

A little update:  With no thanks to Julep, I got my August Wanderlust collection anyway - thanks to persistent swapping and eBaying.  I was on a mission.





Here they are all together in one of the white lacquer jewelry boxes.  Not doing that ever again.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

